# Αργυρώνημα (η μουσική του χρήματος)



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

Τις προάλλες* διάβαζα αυτό εδώ το δημοσίευμα της Σώτης Τριανταφύλλου στην Bookpress: 

*Top 40 “Being Broke”*
Στην παρακάτω λίστα μιμούμαι κάπως το countdown Τοp 40 του Casey Kasem που άκουγα, όταν ήμουν μικρή, κάθε Κυριακή απόγευμα στον αμερικανικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό της Νέας Μάκρης.

Εδώ, τα κομμάτια αφορούν ή θυμίζουν τη σημερινή κατάσταση: την οικονομική κρίση, τη φτώχεια, τις κοινωνικές αναταραχές· μερικά απ’ αυτά είναι ελαφρώς λαϊκιστικά (απέφυγα τα πολύ λαϊκιστικά τύπου “This Land is Your Land” ή “Working Class Hero”), ενώ άλλα εμπεριέχουν κάποια ειρωνεία· ένα-δυο αφορούν κοινωνίες πολύ διαφορετικές από τη δική μας.

Πρόκειται για μια προσωπική επιλογή που συνδυάζει μια ποικιλία από μουσικά υποείδη. Μια άλλη μέρα, με διαφορετική διάθεση, το Τop 40 δεν θα περιείχε αυτά τα κομμάτια· ήδη, σκέφτομαι ποια θα περιείχε. 
​
Συνεχίζει με την αντίστροφη μέτρηση μιας εξαιρετικής σαραντάδας με τα σχετικά κομμάτια που επέλεξε τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή. 

Μου άρεσε πολύ η ιδέα κι επειδή στη Λεξιλογία έχουμε νήμα της κρίσης και νήμα του χρήματος και καθετί δυσάρεστο θέλει και κάτι ευχάριστο για να ισοσκελιστεί, από καιρό σκεφτόμουν να ξεκινήσω ένα μουσικό νήμα για την κρίση και το χρήμα. Να συγκεντρώσουμε μουσικά κομμάτια και κάθε λογής λεξιλογικά τριβίδια και τριβιδάκια για όλα αυτά που ενώ παλιότερα ίσως είχαμε την πολυτέλεια, την απρονοησία ή το θράσος να αγνοούμε μακάριοι ή τουλάχιστον αυτό παριστάναμε, κουκουλώνοντας το κτήνος στο σαλόνι μας, τώρα θέριεψαν, εισβάλλουν σε όλες τις πτυχές της ζωής μας και απειλούν να μας καταπλακώσουν.

Καθώς η μορφή του φόρουμ το επιτρέπει, αυτό το νήμα των αργυρίων ούτε περιορισμό στο πλήθος των κομματιών έχει ούτε πρέπει να οριστικοποιηθεί κάποια στιγμή και μπορεί κάλλιστα να μην περιλαμβάνει μόνο μουσική. Μπορούμε να γνέσουμε το νήμα στην αρχή με βάση τη δεδομένη σαραντάδα, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως όλοι ξέρουμε καναδυό κομμάτια που λόγω τίτλου, θέματος ή συγκεκριμένων στίχων θα ταίριαζαν εδώ. 

Με αιφνιδίασε ευχάριστα η τρίτη παράγραφος αποπάνω, γιατί σε όλο το γυμνάσιο, κάθε απόγευμα μετά το σχολείο, διαβάζοντας ή όχι, 4 με 5 είχα πάντα το τρανζιστοράκι στην ΕΡΑ για ν' ακούω ανελλιπώς τον κορυφαίο Γιάννη Πετρίδη κι αμέσως μετά το γύριζα στον AFRS ν' ακούσω τον Casey Kasem, τον Wolfman Jack και τους άλλους ραδιοφωνατζήδες της αμερικανικής ΥΕΝΕΔ, και η αντίστροφη μέτρηση του Τοπ 40, διανθισμένη με τα σχόλιά τους, ήταν από τις αγαπημένες στιγμές της εβδομάδας κι ένας από τους τρόπους να ξεxνώ την ανία του κυριακάτικου απογεύματος. Πού να 'ξερα ότι θα έφτανε καιρός να νοσταλγήσω εκείνο το κυριακάτικο μπλουζ, γιατί, μπλουζ ξεμπλούζ, τότε τουλάχιστον την Κυριακή είχα σχόλη. 

Αν και ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι Αργυρώνημα και το ΛΚΝ γράφει:
*αργυρώνητος* -η -ο [arjirónitos] E5 : (λόγ.) που εξαγοράζεται με χρήματα· πουλημένος: Aργυρώνητοι ψηφοφόροι / οπαδοί / δικαστές / μάρτυρες. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἀργυρώνητος]​ αυτό το νήμα δεν πωλείται, όσα αργύρια και αν τάξετε.

*σ.τ.δ.: προάλλες: αρχές Γενάρη. Με τη ζωή που κάνουμε, τα χρονικά μας ορόσημα περιορίζονται στα εξής τρία: Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα, καλοκαίρι, και αν. Για να δικαιολογήσω την αναβλητικότητά μου το λέω, αλλά δεν είναι δα και ψέμα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

Μια παράκληση μόνο. 
Αν ποστάρετε μουσικό κομμάτι, παρακαλώ αντιγράψτε ή πληκτρολογήστε και τον τίτλο και τον ερμηνευτή. Έτσι θα είναι πιο εύκολο να τηρήσουμε σ' αυτό το δεύτερο μήνυμα ένα ευρετήριο για το νήμα, ώστε να διευκολύνεται η αναζήτηση και να αποφύγουμε όσο γίνεται τα διπλότυπα. Μαζί γνέθουμε το νήμα, μαζί πλέκουμε και το ευρετήριό του. 
Καλή χειροτεχνία κι ευχαριστώ. :)

1. You Never Give Me Your Money - Beatles
2. If I were a rich man (Fiddler on the Roof) - Topol / Zero Mostel
3. Money, Money, Money - ABBA
4. She Works Hard for the Money - Donna Summer
5. What Do You Do for Money Honey - AC/DC
5. Moneytalks - AC/DC
6. Bag Lady, Todd Rundgren
7. Money, Various Artists
8. I need a dollar, Aloe Blacc
9. Το αρζάν - Ρηγόπουλος, Ιωάννα Μακρή
10. Money - Pink Floyd
11. Money - N.A.S.A. featuring David Byrne
12. Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Full duet between Kurt & Rachel from _Glee_
13. Όσοι έχουνε πολλά λεφτά - Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης
14. The Money Song - Joel Grey & Liza Minnelli / Alan Cumming
15. The Money Song (from the Money programme) - Monty Python's Flying Circus
16. Avec l'argent - I Mantini
17. Free Money - Patti Smith
18. Big Business / I Zimbra - Talking Heads
19. Money for nothing - Dire Straits
20. If I had a million dollars - Barenaked Ladies
21. Argent, trop cher - Telephone / jumpin'jack flash
22. For the love of money - The O'Jays / Queen Latifah, Levert & Troop
23. Money - David Guetta
24. Ah si j'étais riche - Ivan Rebroff
25. Diamonds are a girl's best friend - Marilyn Monroe
26. Eat the Rich - Motorhead
27. Si j'etais riche - Doc Gyneco featuring Les rita mitsouko
28. Big Spender - Sweet Charity / Fosse
28. Rich Man's Frug - Sweet Charity
29. Free Money - Patti Smith (Stockholm, 1976)
30. Si J'avais Des Millions - Dalida
31. Não Quero Dinheiro - Tim Maia
32. Je veux de l'argent - Jean-Luc Le Ténia
33. The Money Will Roll Right In - Nirvana
34. L'Argent de ma femme - Siméo 
35. Περσεφόνη (Θανάσης Παπακωνσταντίνου) - Μάρθα Φριντζήλα
36. L'argent fait le bonheur - Les Respectables
37. Τα ριάλια, ριάλια (παραδοσιακό)
38. Αν ήμουν πλούσιος - Δώρος Γεωργιάδης
39. Geld oder Leben
40. Geld essen - K.I.Z.
41. Problemorama (L'argent, l'argent) - Dalida
42. Hilfe Hilfe (Mein Geld ist weg) - Heiter bis Wolkig
43. Monnaie, Monnaie (1981) - Trash
44. Ob arm,ob reich - Trio Trachtengwand
45. Geld - Die Ärzte και Ich bin reich - Die Ärzte
46. Wenn ich einmal reich wär - Ivan Rebroff
47. Το πορτοφόλι - Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης
48. Le portefeuille de Manu Chao - Wampas
49. Per un pugno di dollari ή A fistful of dollars (θέμα)
50. *We're only in it for the money - Frank Zappa*
51. Brother, My Cup is Empty - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds
52. Brother, Can You Spare a Dime - Tom Waits
53. The Richest Man in Babylon - Thievery Corporation
54. Εμένα λόγια μη μου λες - Στίχοι: Νίκος Γκάτσος / Μουσική: Σταύρος Ξαρχάκος / Ερμηνεία: Κώστας Τσίγγος
55. Dead End Street - The Kinks
56. Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks
57. Recession Blues - B.B. King
58. (The Ballad of) Tom Joad - Woody Guthrie / Country Joe McDonald
59. The Ghost of Tom Joad - Bruce Springsteen
60. The Ghost of Tom Joad - Rage Against the Machine
61. Σκόνη, πέτρες, λάσπη - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος & Εξαδάκτυλος
62. Shake your moneymaker - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac
63. Σ' ευχαριστώ, ω εταιρεία! - Δ. Σαββόπουλος
64. Paper Planes - M.I.A.
65. If trouble was money - Albert Collins
66. Master Charge - Albert Collins
67. The Rutles: *All You Need Is Cash*
68. Get The Money - Goran Bregovic featuring Iggy Pop
69. The Great Deception - Van Morrison
70. Blue Money - Van Morrison
71. Λίγη τύχη να 'χα - Φίλιππος Νικολάου
72. Σκάσε και κολύμπα - Σπυριδούλα
73. Money (that's what I want) - Burger Project 
74. Μάνα μου Ελλάς - Νίκος Δημητράτος
75. Άντε και καλή τύχη, μάγκες - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος
76. Της εθνικής συμφιλίωσης - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος
77. Smash the Marketplace - Screaming Blue Messiahs
78. Corporate Cannibal - Grace Jones
79. The Priests of the Golden Bull - Buffy Sainte-Marie 
80. Τα ριάλια - Stigma 90 / Γλέντα τη ζωή / Χωρίς δεκάρα - Ελένη Βιτάλη
81. Chant of a poor man - Leftfield 
82. An Indelicates Lifestyle Brand Advertising Feature - The Indelicates
83. Poor Millionaire - Gregory Isaacs
84. Poor and Clean - Gregory Isaacs 
85. Money Money -- Don't Say it's Over - Jordy Towers
86. The Speculation Blues - Mark T. Hebner
87. Money Talks - J.J. Cale & Christine Lakeland
88. Δώσ' μου δυο κατοστάρικα - Tsopana Rave
89. Money Jungle - Duke Ellington, Charlie Mingus and Max Roach
90. Per qualche dollaro in piu (For a few dollars more) - Ennio Morricone
91. For a few dollars more / Faya - Brooklyn Funk Essentials
92. I Got Cash - Brooklyn Funk Essentials
93. Pay me my money down - Bruce Springsteen
94. Δολάριο δολάριο (Ο σερίφης) - Μέμη Σπυράτου & Δάφνη Ζούνη
95. Η Κρίσις - Κώστας Ρούκουνας
96. Immigraniada (We're comin' rougher) - Gogol Bordello
97. Αν μου φτάναν τα λεφτά - Stan/NiVo
98. I.T.T. (International Thief Thief) - Fela Anikulapo Kuti
99. Living on a thin line - The Kinks
100. Low Budget - The Kinks
101. Θα τα κάψω τα λεφτά μου - Μάνος Παπαδάκης, Λίτσα Διαμάντη
102. Easy Money - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
103. Easy Money - King Crimson
 104. Easy Money - Rickie Lee Jones
 105. Easy Money - Billy Joel
 106. Easy Money - Bruce Springsteen
107. Poor Boy - Nick Drake
108. Mamaliga cu malai - Sandu Ciorba
109. 700 ευρώ το μήνα - Αλέξανδρος Εμμανουηλίδης
110. Pauvre Type - Amadou & Mariam
111. Thrift Shop - Macklemore & Ryan Lewis
112. Money money money - Chumbawamba
113. She's got all the friends that money can buy - Chumbawamba
114. Dirty Money - Antibalas
115. Hard Times of Old England - Steeleye Span
......Hard Times of Old England Retold - The Imagined Village featuring Billy Bragg
116. Men of Good Fortune - Lou Reed
117. How Can A Poor Man Stand Such Times And Live? (1929) - Blind Alfred Reed
118. How Can a Poor Man Stand Such Times and Live? - Ry Cooder (Sausalito, 1974)
......How Can a Poor Man Stand Such Times and Live? - Ry Cooder (London, 1982)
119. How Can a Poor Man Stand Such Times and Live? - Bruce Springsteen (2006)
120. How Can a Poor Man Stand Such Times and Live? - UB40 (2013)
121. _*O Lucky Man!*_ / Poor People / Sell Sell / O Lucky Man! (reprise) / My Home Town / Justice - Alan Price
122. Little by little - UB40
123. The Silly Walks Song - Monty Python
124. Did Ya - The Kinks
125. Thrift Shop - Macklemore & Lewis featuring Wanz
126. _The Crimson Permanent Assurance_ featuring the "Accountancy Shanty" - Monty Python
127. Merchant Banker | The Audit | Tax on Thingy / Vox Pops - Monty Python
128. Hey Little Rich Girl - The Specials
129. Wenn Sorgen Geld wären - Alexis Korner
130. Baby, You're a Rich Man - The Beatles (1967 - Greece Holidays)
131. *Money Jungle* - Duke Ellington, Charlie Mingus and Max Roach
132. Kapital - The Souljazz Orchestra
133. Living in these hard times - Jethro Tull
134. Tax Return - Troyka
135. Sci-Finance - Van der Graaf Generator
136. Hacer dinero - Amparanoia / Hacer dinero "más" - 7 Notas 7 Colores con Amparanoia
137. Tony Pinelli - Sunny Afternoon / Ο Έφορος 
138. Fidelity Fiduciary Bank
139. Money & corruption / I am your man | _*Preservation: Act 1*_ - The Kinks
140. Money (That's What I Want) - Iggy & The Stooges
141. Somebody loan me a dime - Luther 'Snake Boy' Johnson
142. Money Money - Emigrantski Raggamuffin Kollektiv RotFront
143. 'Til the money runs out - Tom Waits / John Hammond
144. Till the money runs out - Men At Work
145. Pocket Full of Money - Frank Frost
146. Ετρελαθήκαν οι υπουργοί (Τρέλα, πέρα για πέρα) - Χαβάγιες Άσπρα Πουλιά, Κώστας Μπέζος


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

Ξεκινώ ανάποδα για αντίστροφη μέτρηση, με το νούμερο ένα του τοπ 40 της Σώτης Τριανταφύλλου, γιατί στη μουσική οι Μπιτλς είναι το άλφα, το κομμάτι είναι άλφα άλφα και αυτός ήταν ο πρώτος μου δίσκος.

You Never Give Me Your Money - Beatles






You never give me your money
You only give me your fine intentions
and in the middle of negotiations
you break down

I never give you my number
I only give you my situation
and in the middle of investigation
I break down

Out of college, money spent
See no future, pay no rent
All the money's gone, nowhere to go
Any jobber got the sack
Monday morning, turning back
Yellow lorry slow, nowhere to go
But oh, that magic feeling, nowhere to go
Oh, that magic feeling
Nowhere to go
Nowhere to go

One sweet dream
Pick up the bags and get in the limousine
Soon we'll be away from here
Step on the gas and wipe that tear away
One sweet dream came true... today
Came true... today
Came true... today...yes it did
One two three four five six seven,
All good children go to Heaven


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

Κι ένα δεύτερο, από άλλη ταινία παράδοση. :)

If I were a rich man (Fiddler on the Roof) - Topol






Dear God, you made many, many poor people.
I realize, of course, that it's no shame to be poor.
But it's no great honor either!
So, what would have been so terrible if I had a small fortune?

If I were a rich man,
Ya ha deedle deedle, didle didle deedle deedle dum.
All day long I'd biddy biddy bum.
If I were a wealthy man.
I wouldn't have to work hard.
Ya ha deedle deedle, didle didle deedle deedle dum.
If I were a biddy biddy rich,
Yidle-diddle-didle-didle man.

I'd build a big tall house with rooms by the dozen,
Right in the middle of the town.
A fine tin roof with real wooden floors below.
There would be one long staircase just going up,
And one even longer coming down,
And one more leading nowhere, just for show.

I'd fill my yard with chicks and turkeys and geese and ducks
For the town to see and hear.
Squaking just as noisily as they can.
And each loud "cheep" and "swaqwk" and "honk" and "quack"
Would land like a trumpet on the ear,
As if to say "Here lives a wealthy man."

If I were a rich man,
Ya ha deedle deedle, didle didle deedle deedle dum.
All day long I'd biddy biddy bum.
If I were a wealthy man.
I wouldn't have to work hard.
Ya ha deedle deedle, didle didle deedle deedle dum.
If I were a biddy biddy rich,
Yidle-diddle-didle-didle man.

I see my wife, my Golde, looking like a rich man's wife
With a proper double-chin.
Supervising meals to her heart's delight.
I see her putting on airs and strutting like a peacock.
Oy, what a happy mood she's in.
Screaming at the servants, day and night.

The most important men in town would come to fawn on me!
They would ask me to advise them,
Like a Solomon the Wise.
"If you please, Reb Tevye..."
"Pardon me, Reb Tevye..."
Posing problems that would cross a rabbi's eyes!
And it won't make one bit of difference if i answer right or wrong.
When you're rich, they think you really know!

If I were rich, I'd have the time that I lack
To sit in the synagogue and pray.
And maybe have a seat by the Eastern wall.
And I'd discuss the holy books with the learned men, several hours every day.
That would be the sweetest thing of all.

If I were a rich man,
Ya ha deedle deedle, didle didle deedle deedle dum.
All day long I'd biddy biddy bum.
If I were a wealthy man.
I wouldn't have to work hard.
Ya ha deedle deedle, didle didle deedle deedle dum.
If I were a biddy biddy rich,
Yidle-diddle-didle-didle man.

Lord, who made the lion and the lamb
You decreed I should be what I am
Would it spoil some vast eternal plan
If I were a wealthy man!






Zero Mostel

The original Broadway production opened on September 22, 1964, at the Imperial Theatre, transferred in 1967 to the Majestic Theatre and in 1970 to The Broadway Theatre, and ran for a record-setting total of 3,242 performances. The production was directed and choreographed by Jerome Robbins – his last original Broadway staging. The set, designed in the style of Marc Chagall's paintings, was by Boris Aronson.

The cast included Zero Mostel as Tevye the milkman, Maria Karnilova as his wife Golde (each of whom won a Tony for their performances), Beatrice Arthur and later Florence Stanley as Yente the matchmaker, Austin Pendleton as Motel, Bert Convy as Perchik the student revolutionary, Gino Conforti as the fiddler, and Julia Migenes as Hodel.​







The musical's title stems from the painting "The Fiddler" by Marc Chagall, one of many surreal paintings he created of Eastern European Jewish life, often including a fiddler. The Fiddler is a metaphor for survival, through tradition and joyfulness, in a life of uncertainty and imbalance.​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2011)

Ας συνεισφέρω κι εγώ το πρώτο-πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό σχετικά με το θέμα (και λείπει από τη λίστα τής Τριανταφύλλου):

Money, Money, Money - ABBA




 
I work all night, I work all day, to pay the bills I have to pay 
Ain't it sad 
And still there never seems to be a single penny left for me 
That's too bad 
In my dreams I have a plan 
If I got me a wealthy man 
I wouldn't have to work at all, I'd fool around and have a ball 

Money, money, money 
Must be funny 
In the rich man's world 
Money, money, money 
Always sunny 
In the rich man's world 
Aha-ahaaa 
All the things I could do 
If I had a little money 
It's a rich man's world 

A man like that is hard to find but I can't get him off my mind 
Ain't it sad 
And if he happens to be free I bet he wouldn't fancy me 
That's too bad 
So I must leave, I'll have to go 
To Las Vegas or Monaco 
And win a fortune in a game, my life will never be the same 

Money, money, money 
Must be funny 
In the rich man's world 
Money, money, money 
Always sunny 
In the rich man's world 
Aha-ahaaa 
All the things I could do 
If I had a little money 
It's a rich man's world 

Money, money, money 
Must be funny 
In the rich man's world 
Money, money, money 
Always sunny 
In the rich man's world 
Aha-ahaaa 
All the things I could do 
If I had a little money 
It's a rich man's world 

It's a rich man's world


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2011)

Και, όπως είναι φυσικά αναμενόμενο, ούτε και το δεύτερο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό σχετικά με το θέμα υπάρχει στη λίστα τής Τριανταφύλλου: :laugh:

She Works Hard for the Money - Donna Summer




 
She works hard for the money 
so hard for it honey 
she works hard for the money 
so you better treat her right 

She works hard for the money 
so hard for it honey 
she works hard for the money 
so you better treat her right 

Onetta there in the corner stand 
and wonders where she is and 
it's strange to her 
some people seem to have everything 

Nine a.m. on the hour hand 
and she's waiting for the bell 
and she's looking real pretty 
just wait for her clientele 

She works hard for the money 
so hard for it honey 
she works hard for the money 
so you better treat her right 

She works hard for the money 
so hard for it honey 
she works hard for the money 
so you better treat her right 

Twenty five years have 
come and gone 
and she' seen a lot of tears 
of the ones who come in 
they really seem to need her there 

It's a sacrifice working day to day 
for little money just tips for pay 
But it's worth it all 
just to hear them say that they care 

She works hard for the money 
so hard for it honey 
she works hard for the money 
so you better treat her right 

She already knows 
she's seen her bad times 
she already knows 
these are the good times 

She'll never sell out 
she never will 
not for a dollar bill 
she works hard 

She works hard for the money 
so hard for it honey 
she works hard for the money 
so you better treat her right 

She works hard for the money 
so hard for it honey 
she works hard for the money 
so you better treat her right 

She works hard for the money 
so hard for it honey 
she works hard for the money 
so you better treat her right


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2011)

Είπα να μην πάρω αμπάριζα το νήμα, αλλά ας συνεχίσω για την ώρα με αυτά που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό. Για τη συνέχεια, AC/DC. Το πρώτο ήταν αυτό που σκέφτηκα αμέσως, αλλά και το δεύτερο καλό είναι. Εννοείται, παραμένω εκτός λίστας. 

What Do You Do for Money Honey - AC/DC




 
Moneytalks - AC/DC


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Αφού είναι Αργυρώνημα, θέλω να το αφιερώσω στον Αργύρη, που επί δέκα χρόνια στήριξε τις αδηφάγες μουσικές μου προτιμήσεις και μου έμαθε πολλά για τη μουσική που ακόμα αγαπώ σαν εικοσάρης (εδώ δεν μπορώ να βάλω «ως» που να χτυπιέμαι κάτω).

Και διάλεξα ένα τραγούδι σπάνιο, ελάχιστα γνωστό:

*Todd Rundgren: Bag Lady *

Like a fly batters itself against a window
Time and again and again it senselessly blunders
Up and down the length of West Broadway
The bag lady wanders

Fifty cents rent goes pretty far, when you live in a subway car
One stop’s the same as another
Even Son of Sam sees her sleeping, she’s not worth the bother
Sorrow, do they ever want to cry

Do they see us pass by, where do they come from?
(Simple answers)
Do they come falling, falling from the sky like rain
Crawling up the basement drain, misfits and black sheep
Former brothers, friends of mothers

There is no yesterday, there is no tomorrow
There is only now and that hardly matters
No one cares about sad old ladies
with bags full of tatters

'Cause they come falling, falling from the sky like rain
Crawling up the basement drain, misfits and black sheep
Former brothers, friends of mothers

One day it gets a bit too cold
Maybe a bit too wet, maybe a little too lonely
Lifelessly she lies amidst her bag world
But maybe she’s only, only sleeping.​


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2011)

Και, οφκόρς, Money, εδώ από τους Rolling Stones (ελπίζω, γιατί δε βλέπω τα βιδεάκια :))





The best things in life are free
Look I'll give 'em to the birds and bees
I want money (that's what I want)
Yeah, that's what I want (oh yeah, that's what I want)
That's what I want, oh yeah (that's what I want)
That's what I want (oh yeah, that's what I want)

Money don't buy everything it's true
What it don't buy I can't use
I want money (that's what I want)
Oh come on baby (oh yeah, that's what I want)
That's what I want, whoa oh (that's what I want)
That's what I want (oh yeah, that's what I want)

Yeah, yeah, yeah

You love give me such a thrill
But you love won't pay my bills
I want money (that's what I want)
Yeah (oh yeah, that's what I want)
That's what I want, o yeah (that's what I want)
That's what I want (oh yeah, that's what I want)

Yeah give me money, yeah, yeah, yeah (that's what I want)
Lots of money, yeah, yeah, yeah (oh yeah, that's what I
want)
If you want me to love you (that's what I want)
Give me money (oh yeah, that's what I want)
If you want me to squeeze you (that's what I want)
Give me money (oh yeah, that's what I want)
That's what I want, oh yeah (that's what I want)
That's what I want (oh yeah, that's what I want)

Give me money
Come on baby
Lots of money
Yeah now
If you want me to love you
Give me money
If you want me to hold you

That's what I want
Come on baby
Give me what I want


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2011)

Επίσης, *I need a dollar*, Aloe Blacc






I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
hey hey
Well I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
hey hey
And I said I need dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
And if I share with you my story would you share your dollar with me

Bad times are comin and I reap what I don't sow
hey hey
Well let me tell you somthin all that glitters ain't gold
hey hey
It's been a long old trouble long old troublesome road
And I'm looking for somebody come and help me carry this load

Bridge:
I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
hey hey
Well I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
Well I don't know if I'm walking on solid ground
Cause everything around me is falling down
And all I want - is for someone - to help me

I had a job but the boss man let me go
He said
I'm sorry but I won't be needing your help no more
I said
Please mister boss man I need this job more than you know
But he gave me my last paycheck and he sent me on out the door

Bridge:
Well I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
hey hey
Said I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
hey hey
And I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
And if I share with you my story would you share your dollar with me
Well i don't know if i'm walking on solid ground
Cause everything around me is crumbling down
And all I want is for someone to help me

What in the world am I gonna to do tomorrow
is there someone whose dollar that I can borrow
Who can help me take away my sorrow
Maybe its inside the bottle
Maybe its inside the bottle
I had some good old buddy his names is whiskey and wine
hey hey
And for my good old buddy i spent my last dime
hey hey
My wine is good to me it helps me pass the time
and my good old buddy whiskey keeps me warmer than the sunshine
Hey Hey
Your mama may have, bless the child that's got his own
Hey Hey
if god has plans for me i hope it aint - written in stone
Hey Hey
because i've been working working myself down to the bone
and i swear on grandpas grave I'll be paid when i come home
Hey Hey

Bridge:
Well I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
hey hey
Said need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need
hey hey
Well I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need hey hey
And if I share with you my story would you share your dollar with me
come on share your dollar with me
go ahead share your dollar with me
come on share your dollar give me your dollar
share your dollar with me
come on share your dollar with me


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 19, 2011)

Ρηγόπουλος Ιωάννα Μακρή-Το αρζάν 








Ο κόσμος τώρα σ' εκτιμά
μονάχα απ' τους παράδες
κι όσοι δεν έχουνε λεφτά
τους λένε φουκαράδες.

Αν σε δουν να πιάσεις φράγκα,
θα σε πουν νταή και μάγκα
κι αν δεν τα' χεις το "argent",
θα σου πουν "allez-vous-en".

Οι Εύες τώρα την καρδιά
την έχουν στο στομάχι
κι ο έρωτας περιφρονεί
τον άνδρα που δεν τα 'χει.

Αν σε δουν να πιάσεις φράγκα,
όλες είναι αυτές τα πάντα
κι αν δεν το' χεις το "argent",
θα σου πουν "allez-vous-en".

Ό,τι γουστάρεις τ' αποκτάς
φτάνει να πεις το θέλω
κι όλοι σε λεν' αφεντικό
και βγάζουν το καπέλο.

Αν σε δουν να πιάσεις φράγκα,
σου κολλάν μια ματσαράγκα
κι αν δεν το' χεις το "argent",
θα σου πουν "allez-vous-en".


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2011)

Money, Pink Floyd.





Money
Get away
You get a good job with good pay and you're okay
Money
It's a gas
Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash
New car, caviar, four star daydream
Think I'll buy me a football team

Money
Well, get back
I'm all right Jack
Keep your hands off of my stack
Money
It's a hit
Don't give me that do goody good bullshit
I'm in the high-fidelity first class travelling set
I think I need a Lear jet

Money
It's a crime
Share it fairly
But don't take a slice of my pie
Money
So they say
Is the root of all evil today

But if you ask for a raise
It's no surprise that they're giving none away

"HuHuh! I was in the right!"
"Yes, absolutely in the right!"
"I certainly was in the right!"
"You was definitely in the right. That geezer was cruising for a bruising!"
"Yeah!"
"Why does anyone do anything?"
"I don't know, I was really drunk at the time!"
"I was just telling him, he couldn't get into number 2. He was asking why he wasn't coming up on freely, after I was yelling and screaming and telling him why he wasn't coming up on freely. It came as a heavy blow, but we sorted the matter out"


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

...
Money - N.A.S.A. featuring David Byrne





 





 Man say the love have money (come on)
so no matter what dem say,
it's the order of the DJ!

Adam said "Eve, now listen to me.
Anything you want you can have.
So be a good girl, and let's make a deal.
Swimming pool and four car garage.
The world is your friend.
The door's opening.
Anything you want that you need.
Whoever you need, they're acting so sweet.
Money changes everything.!"

Money! Money, money, money, money, money, money
Money is the root of all evil!
x4

De one dollar bill dat a George washington
Two dollar dat a Thomas Jefferson
Five dollar bill a Abraham Lincoln
Ten dollar bill a Andrew Jackson
Twenty dollar bill a Alexander Hamilton
Big like giant or yah small like dwarf
Small like dwarf or yah big like giant
Fifty dollar bill, say dat a Ulyses Grant
Hundred dollar bill a Benjamin Franklin
Out pon de street there is a lot of killing
Fighting, fussing, blood is spilling
All over the world, man they are grilling
Out pon de street me have fi watch fi me head
In a me pocket and I don't got no bread
Buss up de copper and dem buss up de lead
Each and every day dem find another man dead.

Money! Money, money, money, money, money, money
Money is the root of all evil!
x4

I smell the smell going around.
I'm getting pounded in the ground.
With this funny money still cycling around.
You know the Euro, kicking Uncle Sam in the who know
You know, deniro, the root of all evil.
Yeah I know you can't stand it,
Being broker than the Ten Commandments,
And the broker ain't planned this.
Now they talkin' the Amero damn it.
When it come down to it,
Some can see right through it.

Chuck D, sorry that drink's not on me.
You can stick to it, just don't flip to it.
For the sake of money, superstar cars, you see hi-def on somebody's
plasma TV.
Who go from rags to riches and spend their riches on rags,
similar bags with designer name tags.
Be glad you got yourself cause they mad.
They fake, plus they making mad mistakes!
(they tell you your wise,)
You wait and see you can't replace that space.
And I bet money can't keep that smile on your face!

Everybody's nice to you now. (Money!)
Dollars and sense,(You mad at the money that you spent. uh!)
It's fun to do but is it allowed?(sing)
Poor girl in a house of correction.
You're sexy as hell but it won't pay the bills forever.
Bright lights and no information.
Your feet hit the ground, when you lost what you found.

Money! Money, money, money, money, money, money
Money is the root of all evil!
x8

Stay on top!
Make sure you make it,
Make sure that it don't make you!
That goes back old school as far as you can go back.
That's right, you make the money,
Make sure the money don't make you.
Be about something!​


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

*Argentina* is derived from the Latin _argentum_ ("silver"). The first use of Argentina can be traced to the 1602 poem _La Argentina y conquista del Río de la Plata_ (English: Argentina and the conquest of the Río de la Plata) by Martín del Barco Centenera. Although this name for the La Plata Basin was already in common usage by the 18th century, the area was formally called _Viceroyalty of the Río de la Plata_ in 1776. The autonomous governments that emerged from the 1810 May Revolution replaced "Viceroyalty" with "United Provinces".

One of the first prominent uses of the demonym "Argentine" was in the 1812 first Argentine National Anthem, which made reference to the ongoing Argentine War of Independence. The first formal use of the name was in the 1826 constitution, which used both the terms "Argentine Republic" and "Argentine Nation". The Constitution was repealed, and the territories were instead known as the "Argentine Confederation". This name was used in the 1853 Constitution, being changed to that of the "Argentine Nation" in 1859, and to the "Argentine Republic" per an 1860 decree, when the country achieved its current organization. Nevertheless, the names of the "United Provinces of the Río de la Plata", "Argentine Republic" and "Argentine Confederation" are acknowledged as legitimate names of the country.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentina

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_Cry_For_Me_Argentina

Από τη σειρά Glee. Full duet between Kurt & Rachel _Don't Cry For Me Argentina_


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2011)

Προσπαθώ να συγκρατηθώ και να μην καταβαραθρώσω το επίπεδο (:angel:), με άσματα του τύπου «Τι τα θέλεις τα λεφτά (να τα κάψεις τι τα θες)», «Θα τα κάψω, τα ρημάδια τα λεφτά μου», «Για τα λεφτά τα κάνεις όλα», «Όλα τα λεφτά λουλούδια» ή να το στείλω στα αβυσσαλέα βάθη ασμάτων τύπου «Στόχος είναι τα λεφτά»....
έτσι λοιπόν είπα να βάλω αυτό. :inno:
*
Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης, Όσοι έχουνε πολλά λεφτά* 





Όσοι έχουνε πολλά λεφτά
να 'ξερα τι τα κάνουν 
άραγε σαν πεθάνουνε, βρ' αμάν-αμάν,
μαζί τους θα τα πάρουν

Εγώ ψιλή στην τσέπη μου
ποτές δεν αποτάζω
κι όλα τα ντέρτια μου περνούν, βρ' αμάν-αμάν,
μόνο σαν μαστουριάζω

Αφού στον άλλονε ντουνιά
λεφτά δε θα περνάνε
τα 'χουν και τα θυμιάζουνε, βρ' αμάν-αμάν,
δεν ξέρουν να τα φάνε


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2011)

...
The Money Song - Joel Grey & Liza Minnelli






Money makes the world go round
The world go round, the world go round
Money makes the world go round
It makes the world go round

A mark, a yen, a buck or a pound
A buck or a pound, a buck or a pound
Is all that makes the world go round
That clinking, clanking sound
Can make the world go round

Money, money, money, money
Money, money, money, money
Money, money, money, money, money

If you happen to be rich and you feel like a night's entertainment
You can pay for a gay escapade 
If you happen to be rich, and alone, and you need
A companion, you can ring tingaling for the maid

If you happen to be rich and you find you are left by your lover
Though you moan and you groan quite a lot
You can take it on the chin
Call a cab, and begin to recover on your fourteen carat yacht

Money makes the world go round
The world go round, the world go round
Money makes the world go round
Of that we both are sure
On being poor

Money, money, money, money
Money, money, money, money
Money, money, money, money, mon

When you haven't any coal in the stove and you freeze
In the winter and you curse to the wind at your fate
When you haven't any shoes on your feet and your coat's thin as paper
And you look thirty pounds underweight

When you go to get a word of advice from the fat little pastor
He will tell you to love evermore
But when hunger comes to rap, rat-a-tat, rat-a-tat
At the window, see how love flies out the door

For money makes the world go round
The world go round, the world go round
Money makes the world go round
The clinking, clanking sound of money

Money, money, money, money, money, money, money
Get a little, get a little
Money, money, money, money
Mark, a yen, a buck or a pound
That clinking, clanking, clunking sound
Is all that makes the world go round
It makes the world go round


Alan Cumming


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2011)

...
The Money Song (from the Money programme) - Monty Python's Flying Circus






I've got ninety thousand pounds in my pyjamas.
I've got forty thousand French francs in my fridge.
I've got lots of lovely lire.
Now the Deutschmark's getting dearer,
And my dollar bills would buy the Brooklyn Bridge.

There is nothing quite as wonderful as money.
There is nothing quite as beautiful as cash.
Some people say it's folly,
But I'd rather have the lolly.
With money you can make a splash.

There is nothing quite as wonderful as money.
There is nothing like a newly minted pound.
Everyone must hanker
For the butchness of a banker.
It's accountancy that makes the world go 'round.

You can keep your Marxist ways,
For it's only just a phase,
For it's money, money, money makes the world go 'round.

...Money, money, money, money, money, money, money, money, moneeeeey!


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 21, 2011)

Είναι παρωδία του γνωστού _'Avec le temps' _του Λεό Φερέ αλλά μετά τους 'Monty Python' κολλάει αρκετά εδώ

I Mantini - Avec l'argent 






Avec l'argent, avec l'argent, va, tout va bien
On revoit les amis qui ne nous parlaient plus
Toutes les filles vous sourient dans la rue
Faut laisser faire et c'est très bien
Avec l'argent tout change autour de vous
J'ai vu même mon banquier se mettre à genoux
Me demandant tout bas comment allez-vous
Lui qui annulait toujours nos rendez-vous
Mais à présent je vous l'avoue
Avec l'argent on s'occupe de vous
Avec l'argent vous n'allez pas le croire
On est toujours invité on paye plus nulle part
Lorsque c'est ma tournée on me dit c'est trop tard
Je n'arrive même plus à dépenser tout mes dollars
Mais si j'ai de l'argent c'est que j'ai réussi et j'en suis fier
J'ai coché les six bon numéros et le complémentaire
Désormais ma vie n'est plus un enfer
Tout le monde se souvient de mon anniversaire
Et personne ne m'a oublié pour la nouvelle année
Alors vraiment avec l'argent on est aimé


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2011)

...
Free Money - Patti Smith






Every night before I go to sleep 
Find a ticket, win a lottery, 
Scoop the pearls up from the sea 
Cash them in and buy you all the things you need. 

Every night before I rest my head 
See those dollar bills go swirling 'round my bed. 
I know they're stolen, but I don't feel bad. 
I take that money, buy you things you never had. 

Oh, baby, it would mean so much to me, 
Oh, baby, to buy you all the things you need for free. 
I'll buy you a jet plane, baby, 
Get you on a higher plane to a jet stream 
And take you through the stratosphere 
And check out the planets there and then take you down 
Deep where it's hot, hot in Arabia, babia, then cool, cold fields of snow 
And we'll roll, dream, roll, dream, roll, roll, dream, dream. 
When we dream it, when we dream it, when we dream it, 
We'll dream it, dream it for free, free money, 
Free money, free money, free money, free money, free money, free money. 

Every night before I go to sleep 
Find a ticket, win a lottery. 
Every night before I rest my head 
See those dollar bills go swirling 'round my bed. 

Oh, baby, it would mean so much to me, 
Baby, I know our troubles will be gone. 
Oh, I know our troubles will be gone, goin' gone 
If we dream, dream, dream for free. 
And when we dream it, when we dream it, when we dream it, 
Let's dream it, we'll dream it for free, free money, 

Free money, free money, free money, free.


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2011)

...
Big Business / I Zimbra - Talking Heads (_Stop Making Sense_ outtakes)






Think you've had enough-
Stop talking, help us get ready
Think you've had enough-
Big business, after the shakeup
Get ready get ready
Stop talking, help us get ready
Stop

Με βιντεοκλίπ εδώ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 25, 2011)

Money for nothing - DIRE STRAITS


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2011)

...
If I had a million dollars - Barenaked Ladies :huh:






If I had a million dollars - if I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a house - I would buy you a house
And if I had a million dollars - if I had a million dollars
I'd buy you furniture for your house - maybe a nice chesterfield or an ottoman
And if I had a million dollars - if I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a K-Car - a nice Reliant automobile
And if I had a million dollars, I'd buy your love

If I had a million dollars
I'd build a tree fort in our yard
If I had a million dollars
You could help, it wouldn't be that hard
If I had a million dollars 
Maybe we could put like a little tiny fridge in there somewhere

You know, we could just go up there and hang out. Like open the fridge and stuff. There would already be foods laid out for us, like little pre-wrapped sausages and things, mmm. They have pre-wrapped sausages but they don't have pre-wrapped bacon. Well, can you blame 'em? Uh, yeah!

If I had a million dollars - if I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a fur coat - but not a real fur coat, that's cruel
And if I had a million dollars - if I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you an exotic pet - yep, like a llama or an emu
And if I had a million dollars - if I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you John Merrick's remains - ooh, all them crazy elephant bones
And if I had a million dollars, I'd buy your love

If I had a million dollars
We wouldn't have to walk to the store
If I had a million dollars
We'd take a limousine 'cause it costs more
If I had a million dollars
We wouldn't have to eat Kraft Dinner

But we would eat Kraft Dinner. Of course we would, we'd just eat more. And buy really expensive ketchups with it. That's right, all the fanciest Dijon ketchups! Mmm. Mmm-hmm.

If I had a million dollars - If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a green dress - but not a real green dress, that's cruel
And if I had a million dollars - if I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you some art - a Picasso or a Garfunkel
If I had a million dollars - if I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a monkey - haven't you always wanted a monkey
If I had a million dollars, I'd buy your love

If I had a million dollars, if I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars, if I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars, I'd be rich


----------



## nevergrown (May 1, 2011)

TELEPHONE argent, trop cher...






Prenez un enfant
et faites-en un roi
Couvre-le d'or et de diamants
Cachez-vous en attendant
Vous n'attendrez pas longtemps
Les vautours tournent autour
de l'enfant

Le blé a les dents acérées
Et les hyènes vont le dévorer
Le môme deviendra banquier
Ou le môme sera lessive, lessive

Je dis, argent, trop cher,
trop grand
La vie n'a pas de prix

Prends ton meilleur ami,
fais-en un ennemi
Je t'achète et je te vends
Vautre dans le coma
du commun des mortels
Mon pote, t'es comme un rat,
t'es commun, c'est mortel
Les vautours tournent autour
toujours

Criez NON a l'esclavage
Et payez-leurs
de nouvelles cages
Faites installer des pièges
La ou commence la rage,
la rage
e dis, argent, trop cher,
trop grand
La vie n'a pas de prix

Un compte bloque,
l'autre a découvert
Maintenant, banque !

Les vautours tournent autour
de nous maintenant

Tu en as, tu n'en n'as pas
Tu n'as pas vraiment le choix
Un mur de briques devant toi
Il est temps, dépense-toi,
dépense-toi

Je dis, argent, trop cher
trop grand
La vie n'as pas de prix

Kαι οι νιουμπάδες...


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2011)

...
For the love of money - The O'Jays






Money money money money, money
Some people got to have it
Some people really need it
Listen to me y'all, do things, do things, do bad things with it
You wanna do things, do things, do things, good things with it
Talk about cash money, money
Talk about cash money- dollar bills, yall

For the love of money
People will steal from their mother
For the love of money
People will rob their own brother
For the love of money
People can't even walk the street
Because they never know who in the world they're gonna beat
For that lean, mean, mean green
Almighty dollar, money

For the love of money
People will lie, Lord, they will cheat
For the love of money
People don't care who they hurt or beat
For the love of money
A woman will sell her precious body
For a small piece of paper it carries a lot of weight
Call it lean, mean, mean green

Almighty dollar

I know money is the root of all evil
Do funny things to some people
Give me a nickel, brother can you spare a dime
Money can drive some people out of their minds

Got to have it, I really need it
How many things have I heard you say
Some people really need it
How many things have I heard you say
Got to have it, I really need it
How many things have I heard you say
Lay down, lay down, a woman will lay down
For the love of money
All for the love of money
Don't let, don't let, don't let money rule you
For the love of money
Money can change people sometimes
Don't let, don't let, don't let money fool you
Money can fool people sometimes
People! Don't let money, don't let money change you,
it will keep on changing, changing up your mind.


Queen Latifah, Levert & Troop (from New Jack City)


----------



## nevergrown (May 2, 2011)

David Guetta - Money






She don't care, 'bout education,
Money is, her motivation,
He don't live, but love and passion,
When he can buy, his satisfaction.

Chorus:

Money, Money.
Get rich, or die tryin'.
(repeat 4 times)

Get diamonds, and celebrity,
Big payments, or die tryin',
The power, the legend be,
Be a star, or die tryin'.

Chorus:

Money, Money.
Get rich, or die tryin'.
(repeat 2 times)

I drive a, a limousine,
Big payments, or die tryin',
A bodyguard, some jewellery,
Be a star, or die tryin'.

(musical interlude) 

She don't care, 'bout education,
Money is, her motivation,
He don't live, but love and passion,
When he can buy, his satisfaction.

Chorus:

Money (money), Money (money).
Get rich (yeah), or die tryin'.

Money (money), Money (yeah).
Get rich (ooooooooooh!), or die tryin'.

Money (money), Money (money).
Get rich (get rich), or die tryin' (die tryin).

Money (money), Money (money).
Get rich (get rich), or die tryin'.

(I don't need) Money, (I don't need) Money.
(I don't need)Get rich (no education), or die tryin'.

(money's) Money, (money's) Money.
(money's) Get rich, (my motivation) or die tryin'.

Money! (fade until the end of song)


----------



## nevergrown (May 2, 2011)

ah si j'étais *riche *!







IVAN REBROFF AH! SI J'éTAIS RICHE
Seigneur! Tu as mis au monde 
beaucoup beaucoup trop de pauvres gens
mais s'il n'y a pas de honte à être pauvre
il n'y a pas de quoi en être fier non plus
Quel mal y aurait-il 
si javais une petite petite fortune

Ah si j'étais riche
diguedadedadedadedadedadedadedaaaah!
ah si j'étais
diguediguedich daydedaydedaydemoi! eh!
adieu la charrette
diguedadedadedadedadedadedadedaaaah!
tous les jour j'ai
diguediguedich daydedaydedaydedaydemoi.

Je bâtirais un vrai palais
montant jusqu'au ciel
sur la place du marché
des murs plantés bien droit
sous un toit doré
un escalier de marbre
un autre tout en bois
l'un pour entrer l'autre pour sortir
et encore un troisième pour la joie

et plein ?????????????cours du soir?
des coqs et des poules
toute la ville m'envirait
car ça piaillerait
ça caquetterait
et chaque coicoicoicoi(bruit de poule) rororo(bruit de cochon)
sonnerait comme un vrai clu? cléron
regardez tous admirez ma maison

Ah si j'étais riche
diguedadedadedadedadedadedadedaaaah!
ah si j'étais
diguediguedich daydedaydedaydemoi! eh!
adieu la charrette
diguedadedadedadedadedadedadedaaaah!
tous les jour j'ai
diguediguedich daydedaydedaydedaydemoi.

je vois ici ma gonde? belle comme une bourgeoise
avec un double menton
nous faisons manger tout ce qui lui plait
je la vois se pavanant avec sa robe a traine
au mon dieu! quel dignité!
même quand elle dispute les valets

Les plus grands bonnets de la ville
me fera découverte?
ils me demanderaient conseil
comme un salomone sage
s'il vous plait rabitavié
excusez rabitavié
milles problème à collé 
le grand rabbé? boï boï…

que je dise blanc
que je dise noir
il faudra bien me croire
quand tu es riche
tu as toujours raison

si j'étais riche
j'aurais enfin
tout le temps d'aller 
prier a la sinagogue
assis au 1er rang
je verrais bien
et je discuterais
la loi avec les anciens
au moins 7 heures par jour
dans la reflexion et dans la mort

Ah si j'étais riche
diguedadedadedadedadedadedadedaaaah!
tous les jours je
diguediguedoum ah si j'étais riche moi! eh!
adieu la charrette
diguedidedaydedaydedaydeday

Dieu qui fît le ciel et les étoiles
est ce que ça t'aurait donné du mal
de changer ton plan fénoménal
et, et me faire riche, moi


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2011)

Πιάνεται το παρακάτω; :twit:

Diamonds are a girl's best friend - Marilyn Monroe





The French are glad to die for love.
They delight in fighting duels.
But I prefer a man who lives
And gives expensive jewels.
A kiss on the hand
May be quite continental,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.

A kiss may be grand
But it won't pay the rental
On your humble flat
Or help you at the automat.

Men grow cold
As girls grow old,
And we all lose our charms in the end.

But square-cut or pear-shaped,
These rocks don't loose their shape.
Diamonds are a girl's best friend.

Tiffany's!
Cartier!
Black Starr!
Frost Gorm!
Talk to me Harry Winston.
Tell me all about it!

There may come a time
When a lass needs a lawyer,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.

There may come a time
When a hard-boiled employer

Thinks you're awful nice,
But get that ice or else no dice.

He's your guy
When stocks are high,
But beware when they start to descend.

It's then that those louses
Go back to their spouses.
Diamonds are a girl's best friend.

I've heard of affairs
That are strictly platonic,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.

And I think affairs
That you must keep liaisonic
Are better bets
If little pets get big baguettes.

Time rolls on,
And youth is gone,
And you can't straighten up when you bend.

But stiff back
Or stiff knees,
You stand straight at Tiffany's.

Diamonds! Diamonds!
I don't mean rhinestones!
But diamonds are a girl's best friend​


----------



## Cadmian (May 2, 2011)

Motorhead: Eat the Rich


----------



## nevergrown (May 2, 2011)

Doc Gyneco feat Les rita mitsouko-si j'etais riche







Le fric, c'est chic, chic, chic, chic 
Le fric, c'est chic, chic 
Est ce que c'est chic 
Ou simplement ordinaire 
Est-ce que c'est chic, chic, d'être populaire ? 
Est-ce que c'est chic 
Ou simplement ordinaire 
Est-ce que c'est chic, chic, d'être populaire ? 

Oui... 

Gynéco ! 

Fini, les McDo et les filets 'o fish Tu le sais ma biche, si j'étais riche 
J’serais pas sous le porche à vendre du chichon 
Je roulerais en Porsche si l'avais du pognon 
Tu as juré sur ta vie et pour des tunes tu m'as trahi 
Une femme sous influence 
C'est comme un lascar qui dépense 
On vie dans la même France mais, 
Dis-moi, à quoi tu penses ? 
Je sais je suis un barbare, 
Appelle-moi Attila le Hun, 
Excusez-moi, messieurs, 
Si je vois ma vie comme celle d'un …chien 
Si j'étais riche... 

Si tu étais riche, di gui di gui di di ho 

Si j'étais riche 

Dis-moi, Gynéco, si tu étais riche, 
Di gui di gui di Gynéco 
T'épousant seulement pour l’argent, 
Est-ce que tu serais content ? 

...non...non...non... 

Et moi je suis riche, j’ai assez d’argent 
Ah, je suis riche depuis 10 ans 
Grâce aux bénéfices qu’on a fait en chantant 
Grâce à l’artiche qu’ont dépensé les gens 
Ah, je suis riche... 

Si j'étais che-ri, ma chérie, 
Ma maladie, ma love story 
Une bague au doigt et j't'emmène à la mairie 
Si tu me suis pas, je me fais hara kiriche 
Quand je serais riche à 60% 
Y aura de la tune même pour mes petits enfants 
Ah, si j’était riche... 

J'ai refait ma triche et je roule en Merço 
Si j'veux filet, je filet 'o fish 
Quand je filet au fish, je vais au McDo' 

Si j’étais riche, si j'étais riche, oui 
Je ne suis pas riche, je ne suis pas riche 

Et moi, je suis de classe moyenne, ni bas ni haut 
Je ne connais plus la gène du compte à zéro 
Ouais, je suis riche... 

Oui, elle est riche... 

Di gui di gui di gui di gui di oh 
Riche, riche, riche, ah je suis riche 
Et toi aussi, dis Gynéco 

Ben, ouais... oui... 

Tu seras riche aussi 
Grâce à tes mots 
Tu seras riche 
Doc Gynéco 
Tu seras riche 
Grâce à tes mots 
Tu seras riche, di gui di gui di gui eh 
Tu t’en fiches 
Tu te balade sur M6 
M6 c'est riche, ho 
Un petit bonjour à la Grange aux Belles 
Depuis un moment qu'ils m'appellent 
Pour dire en Rap quelques mots 
Aux gars, voilà, eh ho 
Tu seras riche, di gui di gui di gui Gynéco 
Ok, c'est finish? 

Quand je serais riche, c'est finish.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Πιάνεται το παρακάτω;



Βεβαίως. Πακέτο με αυτά τα δυο από το Sweet Charity. :upz:

*Big Spender* (Sweet Charity)






The minute you walked in the joint,
I could see you were a man of distinction,
A real big spender,
Good looking, so refined.
Say, wouldn't you like to know 
What's going on in my mind?
So, let me get right to the point,
I don't pop my cork for ev'ry guy I see.
Hey, big spender, spend...
 A little time with...me...me...me!
Do you wanna have fun?
How's about (fun) a few laughs?
I can show you a...good time...
Do you wanna have fun...fun...fun?
How's about (fun) a few (fun) laughs (fun)
Laughs (fun) laughs 
(I can show you a...)
(fun) laughs (fun) laughs
(good time)
Fun, laughs (good time)
Fun, laughs (good time)
Fun, laughs (good time)...shhh...
What did you say you are?
How's about a ...(laugh)
I could give you some...
Are you ready for...(fun)
How would you like a...
Let me show you a ...(good time)
Hey, big spender...
Hey, big spender...
The minute you walked in the joint,
I could see you were a man of distinction,
A real big spender.
Good looking, so refined.
Say wouldn't you like to know 
What's going on in my mind?
So, let me get right to the point,
I don't pop my cork for every guy I see.
Hey, big spender, 
Hey, big spender! 
Hey, big spender!
Spend...a little time with ...me!
Fun...Laughs...Good Time!
Fun...Laughs...Good Time!
Fun...Laughs...Good Time!
How about a palsy?...Yeah!

Fosse







*Rich Man's* *Frug*


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2011)

daeman said:


> Βεβαίως. Πακέτο με αυτά τα δυο από το Sweet Charity. :upz:


Ε, τότε...
*Madonna, Material Girl*





Some boys kiss me, some boys hug me
I think they're O.K.
If they don't give me proper credit
I just walk away

They can beg and they can plead
But they can't see the light, that's right
'Cause the boy with the cold hard cash
Is always Mister Right, 'cause we are

[Chorus:]

Living in a material world
And I am a material girl
You know that we are living in a material world
And I am a material girl

Some boys romance, some boys slow dance
That's all right with me
If they can't raise my interest then I
Have to let them be

Some boys try and some boys lie but
I don't let them play
Only boys who save their pennies
Make my rainy day, 'cause they are

[chorus]

Living in a material world (material)
Living in a material world
[repeat]

Boys may come and boys may go
And that's all right you see
Experience has made me rich
And now they're after me, 'cause everybody's

[chorus]

A material, a material, a material, a material world

Living in a material world (material)
Living in a material world
[repeat and fade]


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2011)

Και για να συνέλθουμε από τη Μανδόνα: 
*Free Money, Patty Smith *






Every night before I go to sleep 
Find a ticket, win a lottery, 
Scoop the pearls up from the sea 
Cash them in and buy you all the things you need. 

Every night before I rest my head 
See those dollar bills go swirling 'round my bed. 
I know they're stolen, but I don't feel bad. 
I take that money, buy you things you never had. 

Oh, baby, it would mean so much to me, 
Oh, baby, to buy you all the things you need for free. 
I'll buy you a jet plane, baby, 
Get you on a higher plane to a jet stream 
And take you through the stratosphere 
And check out the planets there and then take you down 
Deep where it's hot, hot in arabia, babia, then cool, cold fields of snow 
And we'll roll, dream, roll, dream, roll, roll, dream, dream. 
When we dream it, when we dream it, when we dream it, 
We'll dream it, dream it for free, free money, 
Free money, free money, free money, free money, free money, free money. 

Every night before I go to sleep 
Find a ticket, win a lottery. 
Every night before I rest my head 
See those dollar bills go swirling 'round my bed. 

Oh, baby, it would mean so much to me, 
Baby, I know our troubles will be gone. 
Oh, I know our troubles will be gone, goin' gone 
If we dream, dream, dream for free. 
And when we dream it, when we dream it, when we dream it, 
Let's dream it, we'll dream it for free, free money, 
Free money, free money, free money, x7 
Free money, free money, free money, free.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2011)

...
Φλεγματικώς, χμμ. :)

Άσ' το, έχει και εικόνα από το λάιβ.


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2011)

Γκρρρρρρ! Μ' αρέσει που έψαξα κιόλας! Γκρρρρρρρρρ! :angry:


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

Υπάρχει και παρωδία στο _dailymotion.com_ αλλά... 

DALIDA Si J'avais Des Millions 1968 







[Refrain] :
Si j'avais des millions
Tchiribiribiribiribiribiriboum
Tout le jour à Bidibidiboum
Ah! si j'étais cousu d'or

Je travaillerais moins fort
Tchiribiribiribiribiribiriboum
Si j'avais quelques mini-millions
Tchiribiribiribiriboum

Je bâtirais en pleine ville une maison haute
Avec des chambres sans compter
Avec un toit de tuiles et des vrais parquets
Un escalier fait pour monter
L'autre pour descendre un troisième encore
Rien que pour agrémenter le décor

Je me vois d'ici très à l'aise en femme de riche
Essayant de tendre le cou
Relevant un menton qu'empèse, un poids de bijoux
Goûtant les plats surveillant tout
Houspillant les bonnes
Fière comme un paon
Dirigeant la maison tambour battant
Ha !

[Refrain]

Aïe! Aïe! Aïe!

Je travaillerais moins fort
Tchiribiribiribiribiribiriboum
Dieu Puissant toi qui es éternel
Tu pourrais faire un petit effort
Ça changerait quoi du haut du ciel
Qu'enfin je sois cousu d'or.


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2011)

*Não Quero Dinheiro* (Δε θέλω χρήματα), Tim Maia


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

je veux de l'argent (Jean-Luc Le Ténia)


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2011)

*The Money Will Roll Right In, Nirvana*





I'm goin' to Hollywood, they'll see that I'm so good
I won't care how I feel, and I'll get to fuck Brooke Shields
I'll just sit and grin, the money will roll right in

I want to be a star, I'm going to have a car
And you'll have to admit, I'll be rich as shit
I'll just sit and grin, the money will roll right in

I would give you some, if you only would have treated me nice
You'll wish that you did, you'll feel pretty stupid
I'll just sit and grin, the money will roll right in

It's fun to be a star, it's nice to have a car
Yeah, you'll have to admit, that I'll be rich as shit
And I'll just sit and grin, the money will roll right in


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

SIMEO - L'ARGENT DE MA FEMME


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2011)

Πιάνεται; Μου 'χει λείψει ο Θανάσης, δε θα κάνει καμιά συναυλία, άραγε;
*Περσεφόνη, Θανάσης Παπακωνσταντίνου*






Στα ίσα και στ' ανάποδα φωνές στον ύπνο μου άκουγα.
Αυτί μου πλανημένο στον Άδη κατεβαίνω.
Κατεβαίνω σα νυφούλα που 'χασε το μάγκα της,
ωχ! ωχ! ω! το λούσο και τα φράγκα της.

Είναι σπηλιά, είν' όαση, σβησμένη τηλεόραση.
Ωχρή σαν το λεμόνι, στου Ήφαιστου τ' αμόνι
κλαίω και παρακαλάω: "Να γεννηθώ δεν πρόφτασα,
ωχ! ωχ! ω! ζωή μου δεν σε χόρτασα".

Και να' σου πλησιάζουνε ανδρείκελα που μοιάζουνε.
Περίεργα κοιτάνε μα δε με βοηθάνε.
"Βγάλ' τα πέρα μοναχή σου όπως κάναμε όλοι μας,
ωχ! ωχ! ω! γαμώ το πορτοφόλι μας".


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

Για να μην περάσουμε σε ραπ απότομα...

L'argent fait le bonheur - Les Respectables






L'argent fait le bonheur, l'argent 
On peut dire ce qu'on peut 
Mais l'on fait pas ce qu'on veut 
Sans l'argent 
Oui, l'argent fait le bonheur 

Je vais chez mon garagiste 
Pour faire changer mes pe-neus 
Ça coûte de l'argent 
Je vais chez mon barbier 
Pour faire teindre mes cheveux 
Ça coûte de l'argent 
L'argent fait le bonheur 

L'argent fait le bonheur, l'argent... 

Je vais au magasin 
Pour m'acheter des cossins 
Encore l'argent 
Je veux manger des bananes 
Manger des dîners en canne 
Mais j'ai pas d'argent 
"C'est ça qui est le malheur..." 

L'argent fait le bonheur, l'argent 
On peut dire ce qu'on peut 
Mais l'on fait pas ce qu'on veut 
Sans l'argent 
Oui, l'argent fait le bonheur 

Si tu veux aller danser 
Si tu veux t'éclater 
"Ça prend l'argent" 
Et si tu veux amuser 
Ta nouvelle fiancée 
"Donne-lui de l'argent!" 
Oui, beaucoup, beaucoup d'argent!... 

L'argent fait le bonheur, l'argent 
On peut dire ce qu'on peut 
Mais l'on fait pas ce qu'on veut 
Sans l'argent 
Oui, l'argent fait le bonheur 

Quand tu veux changer le monde 
Tu reçois toujours des comptes 
Encore l'argent 
Oui et ça monte et ça monte 
Pour toi c'est la fin du monde 
Fuck l'argent 
L'argent fait le bonheur 

Et quand tu en auras plus 
T'auras manqué l'autobus 
Usé comme tous tes gugusses 
T'auras perdu tout ton temps... 

Pour l'argent qui fait le bonheur, l'argent 
On peut dire ce qu'on peut 
Mais l'on fait pas ce qu'on veut 
Sans l'argent 
Oui, l'argent fait le bonheur 

On peut dire ce qu'on peut 
Mais l'on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut... 
Sans l'argent 

Morale :Le silence est d'or 
Mais l'argent c'est plus payant...


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

*Τα ριάλια* ή ρεάλια ήταν παλιό νόμισμα τής Ισπανίας — «βασιλικό», σαν τη Ρεάλ. Για *βαρκελόνια δεν έχω κάτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2011)

Συνεχίζουμε την εκπομπή με Κύπριους τραγουδιστές σε επιτυχίες οικονομικού και κοινωνικού περιεχομένου...

Δώρος Γεωργιάδης - Αν ήμουν πλούσιος






Εγώ βέβαια δεν είχα καν γεννηθεί τότε...


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

Geld oder Leben (WITH SUBTITLES)


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

K.I.Z. - Geld essen 









Werde Zeuge wie K.I.Z. übers Land zieht, mit vier-Sack-Antrieb,
du brauchst street-credibility und lässt dir Kugeln implantieren,
du hast Fans ich Jünger die vor deinem Studio explodieren,
du heulst 'rum wenn einer Nutte oder Hurensohn sagt,
bist neidisch weil ich deine Alte mit'm Nudelholz jag,
was würden wir tun wenn wir diese Fans nicht hätten,
die das dritte Album kaufen auf dem wir ausschließlich über Schwänze rappen,
wir wollen Liebe und Scheine,
K.I.Z. ist Untergrund dann schließ dich in dei'm Keller ein
und denk du hast uns für dich alleine,
Frauen rufen an ich lege auf wie mein DJ,
setze mich setze mich an den Computer und check mein she-males,
rockstars bloß ohne Klampfe und H,
rappt ruhig über Waffen und Geld
doch es geht nur noch um Punchlines und Steaks,
Schwänze draußen bis zur letzten Melodie,
man sagt die guten sterben jung, doch die besten sterben nie...

Hook:

Wir haben das Land gefickt,
steh'n auf der Bühne mit leerem Bauch und der Hand im Schritt,
Ich habe euer Maul gestopft aber meins noch nicht,
euer Maul gestopft meins noch nicht,
was bringt uns der Respekt wenn wir nix verdienen,
wir haben ausgestopfte Rapper über unser'm Kamin,
ich habe Hunger, ich habe Hunger,
ich will Geld essen, Geld essen,

Part 2 [Tarek] :

Diese Mordattentate sind eine Heuschreckenplage,
Kugeln treffen mich nicht weil ich 70 Goldketten trage,
Nach der Auto-bombe setz ich mich wieder zusamm'
um ins Studio zu kommen nehm ich heut lieber die Tram,
Ich bin unbeliebt, seit dem ich beim Bunker unterschrieb,
mach ich menschenverachtende Untergrundmusik,
mir ist Scheißegal, ob sich dieser Mist verkauft,
Rapper flüchten auf Klo, kacken ihr Rückrad aus,
Strippoker um dein Leben, mit deiner Frau im Garten,
ich nehme sie von hinten und schau ihr in die Karten,
sie sagt sie würd sich vor dei'm Fischstäbchen ekeln,
deine Oma möchte mir ein Strick für dich häkeln,
deine Mama wird gebumst bis sich dein Vater verfärbt,
70 Männer in ihr drin, ein trojanisches Pferd,
O-Opfer bring mir ein Drink, sei ein nützliches Kind,
deutscher Rap weckt meinen Beschützerinstinkt...

Hook:

Wir haben das Land gefickt,
steh'n auf der Bühne mit leerem Bauch und der Hand im Schritt,
Ich habe euer Maul gestopft aber meins noch nicht,
euer Maul gestopft meins noch nicht,
was bringt uns der Respekt wenn wir nix verdienen,
wir haben ausgestopfte Rapper über unser'm Kamin,
ich habe Hunger, ich habe Hunger,
ich will Geld essen, Geld essen,

Part 3 [Maxim] :

Wir haben einen Pakt mit dem Teufel unterschrieben - oohlala,
frag mich wie dein Album ist - so lalaa,
das ist meine letzte Nacht, licht auf mich ich hol den Sack raus,
früher gab's für sowas Ritalin, heute Applaus,
du musst es echt halten, trag nur noch Kleider und schmink dich,
das Licht im Bunker macht meine haut blass und ich bräune mich im Blitzlicht,
all diese Rapper sind Schlangen, sie nehmen Eier in den Hals,
ich komm nicht mit vor die Tür, wir gehen gleich in den Wald,
das ist freie Gewalt ich kämpfe für rohe Liebe,
zum Glück für dich ist der Rest meiner Leute im Zoo geblieben,
ich guck nicht länger zu während der Rest von euch abkassiert,
als ich klein war habe ich auf Catwoman masturbiert,
wir sind 'ne Boygroup, der Bunker ist nur Tarnung,
Groupies werden ohnmächtig, ich mache Arsch-zu-Mund-Beatmung,
Meine Lehrer haben gesagt ich wär ein fauler Spasst,
doch heute schreien die Nutten "Jaa" wie im Sportpalast,

Hook:

Wir haben das Land gefickt,
steh'n auf der Bühne mit leerem Bauch und der Hand im Schritt,
Ich habe euer Maul gestopft aber meins noch nicht,
euer Maul gestopft meins noch nicht,
was bringt uns der Respekt wenn wir nix verdienen,
wir haben ausgestopfte Rapper über unser'm Kamin,
ich habe Hunger, ich habe Hunger,
ich will Geld essen, Geld essen...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2011)

Dalida - Problemorama (L'argent, l'argent)






Στίχοι στην καταχώριση στο γιουτουμπ.


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

Heiter bis Wolkig - Hilfe Hilfe (Mein Geld ist weg)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2011)

Trash - Monnaie, Monnaie (1981)






(και μπον νουί γι' απόψε)


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

Ob arm,ob reich Trio Trachtengwand


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

Die Ärzte - Geld 







Die Ärzte - Ich bin reich


----------



## nevergrown (May 3, 2011)

Ivan Rebroff - Wenn ich einmal reich wär Dornbirn 2002


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2011)

*Το πορτοφόλι, Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης.*






Στον κόσμο τον σημερινό, αυτό το ξέρουν όλοι,
η δύναμη στον άνθρωπο είναι το πορτοφόλι,
η δύναμη στον άνθρωπο είναι το πορτοφόλι,
στον κόσμο τον σημερινό, αυτό το ξέρουν όλοι.

Αν πορτοφόλι μάθουνε πως έχεις μεσ' στη τσέπη,
σε λεν πως είσαι τσέντλεμαν, πως είσαι καθώς πρέπει,
σε λεν πως είσαι τσέντλεμαν, πως είσαι καθώς πρέπει,
αν πορτοφόλι μάθουνε πως έχεις μεσ' στη τσέπη.

Το πορτοφόλι, τι τα θες, έχει μεγάλη χάρη,
σε κάθε δύσκολη στιγμή, σε κάνει παλικάρι,
σε κάθε δύσκολη στιγμή, σε κάνει παλικάρι,
το πορτοφόλι, τι τα θες, έχει μεγάλη χάρη.

Καλημέρα σε όλους!


----------



## nevergrown (May 4, 2011)

Le portefeuille de Manu Chao / Wampas 








Je chante dans les glaviots
Un groupe punk de Normandie
On répète dans la grange
Tous les mardi et les jeudi
Et quand au bout d'un quart d'heure
On a assez fait de bruit
On s'assoit dans le foin
Et on chante ce refrain

Si j'avais l'portefeuille de Manu Chao
J'partirais en vacances au moins jusqu'au Congo
Si j'avais l'compte en banque de Louise Attaque
J'partirais en vacances au moins jusqu'a Paques

C'est beau la Normandie comme le dit maman tante Marie
Mais si j'avais du blé je partirais bien loin d'ici
Souvent les soirs d'été
J'm'assois dans les champs de blé
Je ferme doucement les yeux
Et j'écoute les pommiers chanter

Si j'avais l'portefeuille de Manu Chao
J'partirais en vacances avec tous mes poteaux
Si j'avais l'compte en banque de Louise Attaque
J'partirais en vacances au moins jusqu'à Paques (Ouhh)

Si j'avais l'portefeuille de Manu Chao
J'partirais en vacances dans une super moto
Si j'avais l'compte en banque de Louise Attaque
J'partirais en vacances au moins jusqu'à Paques

Moi aussi si j'pouvais
J'irais bien jusqu'au Mexique
Boire de la Tequila avec le Commandant Marcos
Mais j'ai encore au moins
5 hectares a labourer
J'remonte sur mon tracteur
Et j'chante pour m'donner du coeur

Si j'avais l'portefeuille de Manu Chao
J'partirais en vacances au moins jusqu'au Congo
Si j'avais l'compte en banque de Louise Attaque
J'partirais en vacances au moins jusqu'à Paques

Mais j'ai pas un beau chapeau comme Manu Chao
Et j'irais en vacances seulement à St Lô
Et j'ai pas de la classe comme comme Didier Wampas
J'resterais pour les vacances tout seul avec mes vaches

Si j'avais l'portefeuille de Manu chao
J'partirais en vacances avec tous mes poteaux
Si j'avais l'compte en banque la Louise Attaque
J'partirais en vacances au moins jusqu'à Paques


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2011)

Το σκεφτόμουν προχτές 
*Per un pugno di dollari* ή *A fistful of dollars,* αν προτιμάτε. Πιάνεται;


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

...
*We're only in it for the money*










Ο ιστορικός δίσκος του Ζάπα που κυκλοφόρησε το 1968, τρίτος με τους Mothers of Invention, για τον οποίο έχουν γραφτεί πολλά, π.χ. εδώ ή εδώ, στο ριμίξ του 1986 επειδή αυτή την εκδοχή βρήκα στο γιουτιούμπ με καλή ποιότητα ήχου.
Για τον Earion που μου το θύμισε.






*1. Are You Hung Up?*

*2. Who Needs The Peace Corps?* 
What's there to live for?
Who needs the peace corps?
Think I'll just DROP OUT
I'll go to Frisco
Buy a wig & sleep
On Owsley's floor
Walked past the wig store
Danced at the Fillmore
I'm completely stoned
I'm hippy & I'm trippy
I'm a gypsy on my own
I'll stay a week & get the crabs &
Take a bus back home
I'm really just a phony
But forgive me
'Cause I'm stoned
Every town must have a place
Where phony hippies meet
Psychedelic dungeons
Popping up every street
GO TO SAN FRANCISCO

*3. Concentration Moon* 
Concentration Moon
Over the camp in the valley
Concentration Moon
Wish I was back in the alley
With all of my friends,
Still running free:
Hair growing out
Every hole in me
AMERICAN WAY
How did it start?
Thousands of creeps
Killed in the park
AMERICAN WAY
Try and explain
Scab of a nation
Driven insane
Don't cry
Gotta go bye bye
SUDDENLY: DIE DIE
COP KILL A CREEP! pow pow pow
Concentration Moon
Over the camp in the valley
Concentration Moon
Wish I was back in the alley
With all of my friends,
Still running free:
Hair growing out
Every hole in me
AMERICAN WAY
Threatened by US
Drag a few creeps
Away in a bus
AMERICAN WAY
Prisoner: lock
SMASH EVERY CREEP
IN THE FACE WITH A ROCK
Don't cry
Gotta go bye bye
SUDDENLY: DIE DIE
COP KILL A CREEP! pow pow pow

*4. Mom & Dad* 
Mama! Mama!
Someone said they made some noise
The cops have shot some girls & boys
You'll sit home & drink all night
They looked too weird... it served them right
Ever take a minute just to show a real emotion
In between the moisture cream & velvet facial lotion?
Ever tell your kids you're glad that they can think?
Ever say you loved 'em? Ever let 'em watch you drink?
Ever wonder why your daughter looked so sad?
It's such a drag to have to love a plastic Mom & Dad
Mama! Mama!
Your child was killed in the park today
Shot by the cops as she quietly lay
By the side of the creeps she knew...
They killed her too.







*5. Bow Tie Daddy*
Bow tie daddy dontcha blow your top
Everything's under control
Bow tie daddy dontcha blow your top
'Cause you think you're gettin' too old
Don't try to do no thinkin'
Just go on with your drinkin'
Just have your fun, you old son of a gun
Then drive home in your Lincoln

*6. Harry, You're A Beast *
I'm gonna tell you the way it is
And I'm not gonna be kind or easy
Your whole attitude stinks, I say
And the life you lead is completely empty
You paint your head
Your mind is dead
You don't even know what I just said
THAT'S YOU: AMERICAN WOMANHOOD!
You're phony on top
Phony underneath
You lay in bed & grit your teeth
MADGE, I WANT YOUR BODY!
HARRY, GET BACK!
MADGE, IT'S NOT MERELY PHYSICAL!
HARRY, YOU'RE A BEAST!
censored censored censored
censored censored censored
MADGE... I COULDN'T HELP IT .../... DOGGONE IT!

*7. What's the Ugliest Part of Your Body*
What's the ugliest part of your body?
What's the ugliest part of your body?
Some say your nose
Some say your toes
(I think it's your mind)
But I think it's YOUR MIND
(Your mind)
I think it's your mind, woo woo
ALL YOUR CHILDREN ARE POOR UNFORTUNATE VICTIMS OF SYSTEMS BEYOND THEIR CONTROL
A PLAGUE UPON YOUR IGNORANCE & THE GRAY DESPAIR OF YOUR UGLY LIFE
Where did Annie go
When she went to town?
Who are all those creeps
That she brings around?
ALL YOUR CHILDREN ARE POOR UNFORTUNATE VICTIMS OF LIES YOU BELIEVE
A PLAGUE UPON YOUR IGNORANCE THAT KEEPS THE YOUNG FROM THE TRUTH THEY DESERVE . . .

*8. Absolutely Free*
Discorporate & come with me
Shifting; drifting
Cloudless; starless
VELVET VALLEYS & A SAPPHIRE SEA: Wah Wah
Unbind your mind
There is no time
To lick your stamps
And paste them in
DISCORPORATE
And we will begin... WAH WAH!
Diamonds on velvets on goldens on vixen
On comet & cupid on donner & blitzen
On up & away & afar & a go-go
Escape from the weight of your corporate logo!
UNBIND YOU MIND
THERE IS NO TIME
Boin-n-n-n-n-n-g
TO LICK YOUR STAMPS
AND PASTE THEM IN
DISCORPORATE
AND WE'LL BEGIN
FREEDOM! FREEDOM!
KINDLY LOVING!
YOU'LL BE ABSOLUTELY FREE
ONLY IF YOU WANT TO BE
Dreaming on cushions of velvet & satin
To music by magic by people that happen
To enter the world of a strange purple Jello
The dreams as they live them are all mellow yellow
UNBIND YOU MIND
THERE IS NO TIME
Boin-n-n-n-n-n-g
TO LICK YOUR STAMPS
AND PASTE THEM IN
DISCORPORATE
AND WE'LL BEGIN
FREEDOM! FREEDOM!
KINDLY LOVING!
YOU'LL BE ABSOLUTELY FREE
ONLY IF YOU WANT TO BE

*9. Flower Punk*
Hey Punk, where you goin' with that flower in your hand?
Hey Punk, where you goin' with that flower in your hand?
Well, I'm goin' up to Frisco to join a psychedelic band.
Well, I'm goin' up to Frisco to join a psychedelic band.
Hey Punk, where you goin' with that button on your shirt?
Hey Punk, where you goin' with that button on your shirt?
Well, I'm goin' to a love-in to sit & play my bongos in the dirt.
Well, I'm goin' to a love-in to sit & play my bongos in the dirt.
Hey Punk, where you goin' with that hair on your head?
Hey Punk, where you goin' with that hair on your head?
I'm goin' to the dance to get some action, then I'm goin' home to bed.
I'm goin' to the dance to get some action, then I'm goin' home to bed.
Hey Punk, where you goin' with those beads around your neck?
Hey Punk, where you goin' with those beads around your neck?
I'm goin' to the shrink so he can help me be a nervous wreck...
(Just at this moment, the 2700 microgram dose of STP ingested by FLOWER PUNK shortly before the song began TAKES EFFECT: before your very ears his head blows up... leaving a bizarre audial residue all over your teen-age record player!)

*10. Hot Poop*






*11. Nasal Retentive Calliope Music*
 (an instrumental overture to a series of songs about people with strange personal habits... many of which happen to be my dearest friends.)

*12. Let's Make The Water Turn Black*
Now believe me when I tell you that my song is really true
I want everyone to listen and believe
It's about some little people from a long time ago
And all the things the neighbors didn't know
Early in the morning Daddy Dinky went to work
Selling lamps & chairs to San Ber'dino squares
And I still remember Mama with her apron & her pad
Feeding all the boys at Ed's Cafe!
Whizzing & pasting & pooting through the day
(Ronnie helping Kenny helping burn his poots away!)
And all the while on a shelf in the shed:
KENNY'S LITTLE CREATURES ON DISPLAY!
Ronnie saves his numies on a window in his room
(A marvel to be seen: dysentery green)
While Kenny & his buddies had a game out in the back:
LET'S MAKE THE WATER TURN BLACK
We see them after school in a world of their own
(To some it might seem creepy what they do...)
The neighbors on the right sat & watched them every night
(I bet you'd do the same if they was you)
Whizzing & pasting & pooting through the day
(Ronnie helping Kenny helping burn his poots away!)
And all the while on a shelf in the shed:
KENNY'S LITTLE CREATURES ON DISPLAY!
Ronnie's in the Army now & Kenny's taking pills
Oh! How they yearn to see a bomber burn!
Color flashing, thunder crashing, dynamite machine!
(Wait till the fire turns green... wait till the fire turns green)
WAIT TILL THE FIRE TURNS GREEN!

*13. The Idiot Bastard Son*
The idiot bastard son
(THE FATHER'S A NAZI
IN CONGRESS TODAY
THE MOTHER'S A HOOKER
SOMEWHERE IN L.A.)
The idiot bastard son
(ABANDONED TO PERISH
IN BACK OF A CAR
KENNY WILL STASH HIM AWAY IN A JAR)
THE IDIOT BOY!
(all the time he would spend
at the church he'd attend...
warming his pew)
Kenny will feed him & Ronnie will watch
THE CHILD WILL THRIVE & GROW
And enter the world
Of liars & cheaters & people like you
Who smile & think you know
What this is about
(YOU THINK YOU KNOW EVERYTHING... maybe so)
The song we sing, DO YOU KNOW?
We're listening...
THE IDIOT BOY!
(all the time he would spend
all the colors he'd blend...
where are they now?)

*14. Lonely Little Girl (It's His Voice On The Radio)*
You're a lonely little girl
But your Mommy & your Daddy don't care
You're a lonely little girl
The things they say
Just hurt your heart
It's too late now
For them to start
To understand
The way you feel
The world for them
Is too unreal
So you're lonely, lonely, lonely
Lonely little girl

*15. Take Your Clothes Off When You Dance*
There will come a time when everybody
Who is lonely will be free...
TO SING & DANCE & LOVE
There will come a time when every evil
That we know will be an evil...
THAT WE CAN RISE ABOVE
Who cares if hair is long or short
or sprayed or partly grayed...
WE KNOW THAT HAIR AIN'T WHERE IT'S AT
(there will come a time when you won't
even be ashamed if you are fat!)
WAH WAH-WAH WAH
There will come a time when everybody
Who is lonely will be free...
TO SING & DANCE & LOVE (dance and love)
There will come a time when every evil
that we know will be an evil...
THAT WE CAN RISE ABOVE (rise above)
Who cares if you're so poor you can't afford
To buy a pair of Mod A Go-Go stretch-elastic pants...
THERE WILL COME A TIME WHEN YOU CAN EVEN
TAKE YOUR CLOTHES OFF WHEN YOU DANCE






*16. What's The Ugliest Part Of Your Body (reprise)*
What's the ugliest
Part of your body?
What's the ugliest
Part of your body?
Some say your nose
Some say your toes
But I think it's your MIND...
I think it's your mind
(fade our babbling inanities)

*17. Mother People*
We are the other people
We are the other people
You're the other people too
Found a way to get to you...
Do you think that I'm crazy?
Out of my mind?
Do you think that I creep in the night
And sleep in a phone booth?
Lemme take a minute & tell you my plan
Lemme take a minute & tell who I am
If it doesn't show
Think you better know
I'm another person
Do you think that my pants are too tight
Do you think that I'm creepy?
Lemme take a minute & tell you my plan
Lemme take a minute & tell who I am
If it doesn't show
Think you better know
I'm another person
(the verse that really goes here has been censored out & recorded backwards in a special section at the end of side one...)
We are the other people
We are the other people
You're the other people too
Found a way to get to you
We are the other people
We are the other people
You're the other people too
Found a way to get to you
Do you think that I love you...
Stupid & blind?
Do you think that I dream through the night
Of holding you near me?

*18. The Chrome Plated Megaphone of Destiny*
instructions for the use of this material... READ CAREFULLY:
1. If you have already worked your way through "IN THE PENAL COLONY" by Franz Kafka, skip instructions #2, #3, #4.
2. Everybody else: go dig up a book of short stories & read "IN THE PENAL COLONY"
3. DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS PIECE UNTIL YOU HAVE READ THE STORY
4. After you have read the story, put the book away & turn on the record player ... it is now safe to listen (DO NOT READ & LISTEN AT THE SAME TIME).
5. As you listen, think of the concentration camps in California constructed during world war II to house potentially dangerous oriental citizens... the same camps which many say are now being readied for use as part of the FINAL SOLUTION to the NON-CONFORMIST (hippy?) PROBLEM today. You might allow yourself (regardless of the length of you hair or how you feel about greedy wars & paid assassins) to imagine YOU ARE A GUEST AT CAMP REAGAN. You might imagine you have been invited to try out a wonderful new RECREATIONAL DEVICE (designed by the Human Factors Engineering Lab as a method of relieving tension & pent-up hostilities among the members of the CAMP STAFF... a thankless job which gives little or no ego gratification... even for the chief warden).
6. At the end of the piece, the name of YOUR CRIME will be carved on your back.



TECHNICAL NOTES & INTERESTING EXTRA STUFF

THE MOTHERS:
FRANK ZAPPA: Guitar, piano, lead vocals, weirdness & editing
BILLY MUNDI: Drums, vocal, yak & black lace underwear
BUNK GARDNER: All woodwinds, mumbled weirdness
ROY ESTRADA: Electric bass, vocals, asthma
DON PRESTON: retired
JIMMY CARL BLACK: Indian of the group, drums, trumpet, vocals
IAN UNDERWOOD: Piano, woodwinds, wholesome
EUCLID JAMES MOTORHEAD SHERWOOD: (visible on back cover) Road Manager, soprano & baritone saxophone, all purpose weirdness & TEEN APPEAL (we need it desperately) 
SUZY CREAMCHEESE: Telephone
DICK BARBER: SNORKS

ALSO:
GARY KELLGREN, engineer for two months of basic sessions at MAYFAIR STUDIOS is the one doing all the creepy whispering.
DICK KUNC (unfortunately invisible), record & re-mix engineer for the final month of recording at APOSTOLIC STUDIOS is the one responsible for the cheerful interruptions.
ERIC CLAPTON (noted philosopher & guitarist with THE CREAM) has graciously consented to speak to you in several critical areas.
SPIDER (from a group that hasn't destroyed you minds yet...) is the one who wants you to turn your radio around.

NOTE: All the music heard on this album was composed, arranged & scientifically mutilated by Frank Zappa (with the exception of a little bit of surf music). None of the sounds are generated electronically... they are all the product of electronically altering the sounds of NORMAL instruments. The orchestral segments were conducted by SID SHARPE under the supervision of the composer.

"THE PRESENT DAY COMPOSER REFUSES TO DIE!" Edgar Varese, July 1921

ALL LYRICS (c)1968 FRANK ZAPPA MUSIC, BMI. (http://lyrics.rockmagic.net/lyrics/zappa_frank/were_only_in_it_for_the_money_1968.html)


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2011)

...
Brother, My Cup is Empty - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds






Brother, my cup is empty
And I haven't got a penny
For to buy no more whiskey
I have to go home

I am the captain of my pain
Tis the bit, the bridle,
The trashing cane
The stirrup, the harness
The whipping mane
The pickled eye
The shrinking brain
O brother, buy me one more drink
I'll explain the nature of my pain
Yes, let me tell you once again
I am the captain of my pain

O brother, my cup is empty
And I haven't got a penny
For to buy no more whiskey
I have to go home

I cannot blame it all on her
To blame her all would be a lie
For many a night I lay awake
And wished that I could watch her die
To see her accusing finger spurt
To see flies swarm her hateful eye
To watch her groaning in the dirt
To see her clicking tongue crack dry
O brother, buy me one more drink
One more drink and then goodbye
And do not mock me when I say
Let's drink one more before I die

O brother, my cup is empty
And I haven't got a penny
For to buy no more whiskey
I have to go home

Well I've been sliding down on rainbows
Well I've been swinging from the stars
Now this wretch in beggars clothing
Bangs his cup across the bars
Look, this cup of mine is empty!
Seems I've misplaced my desires
Seems I'm sweeping up the ashes
Of all my former fires
So brother, be a brother
And fill this tiny cup of mine
And please, sir, make it whiskey
For I have no head for wine

O brother, my cup is empty
And I haven't got a penny
For to buy no more whiskey
I have to go home

I counted up my blessings
And counted only one
One tiny little blessing
And now that blessings gone
So buy me one more drink, my brother
Then I'm taking to the road
Yes, I'm taking to the rain
I'm taking to the snow
O my friend, my only brother
Do not let the party grieve
So throw a dollar onto the bar
Now kiss my ass and leave

O brother, my cup is empty
And I haven't got a penny
For to buy no more whiskey
I have to go home


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2011)

...
Aπό το Brother του προηγούμενου, ένα από τα πιο γνωστά τραγούδια του μεγάλου κραχ.

Brother, Can You Spare a Dime - Tom Waits






Lyrics by Yip Harburg, music by Jay Gorney (1931) 

 They used to tell me I was building a dream, 
and so I followed the mob. 
When there was earth to plow or guns to bear, 
I was always there right on the job. 
They used to tell me I was building a dream, 
with peace and glory ahead
Why should I be standing in line, 
just waiting for bread? 

Once I built a railroad, I made it run, 
I made it race against time. 
Once I built a railroad; now it's done. 
Brother, can you spare a dime? 

Once I built a tower, up to the sun, 
brick, and rivet, and lime; 
Once I built a tower, now it's done. 
Brother, can you spare a dime? 

Once in khaki suits, gee we looked swell, 
Full of that Yankee Doodly Dum, 
Half a million boots went slogging through Hell, 
And I was the kid with the drum!
Say, don't you remember, they called me Al; 
it was Al all the time. 
Why don't you remember, I'm your pal? 
Buddy, can you spare a dime? 

Once in khaki suits, gee we looked swell, 
Full of that Yankee Doodly Dum, 
Half a million boots went slogging through Hell, 
And I was the kid with the drum!
Say, don't you remember, they called me Al; 
it was Al all the time. 
Say, don't you remember, I was your pal? 
Buddy, can you spare a dime?

Και η στροφή που πρόσθεσε ο ίδιος ο στιχουργός για την οικονομική κρίση της δεκαετίας του '70 (stagflation).

 Once we had a Roosevelt
Praise the Lord!
Life had meaning and hope.
Now we're stuck with Nixon, Agnew, Ford,
Brother, can you spare a rope?


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2011)

...
The Richest Man in Babylon - Thievery Corporation






There is no guidance in your kingdom 
Your wicked walk in Babylon 
There is no wisdom to your freedom 
The richest man in Babylon 

Your beggars sleep outside your doorway 
Your prophets leave to wonder on 
You fall asleep at night with worry 
The saddest man in Babylon 

The wicked stench of exploitation 
Hangs in the air and lingers on 
Beneath the praise and admiration 
The weakest man in Babylon 

There is no hope left in your kingdom 
Your servants have burned all their songs 
Nobody here remembers freedom 
The richest man in Babylon 

Si la lou Babylon go 'dain 
Babylon gon' be rich again 
But to we don' sick again 
But no we no weak again 
Babyloooon on on on on 
(Rasta scat) 
Babylon come 'round 
You better know you better understand 
'Fact you know you better hear what they say 
Babylon this is your final day 
Babylon this is your final call 
Read the writin' it's on the wall 
Sayin' if divided we stand 
Then together we fall 
And if I know that 
You're not 'gon catch me in a rat pack 
We not go fallin' on your death trap 
No way...


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

...
Εμένα λόγια μη μου λες






Στίχοι: Νίκος Γκάτσος / Μουσική: Σταύρος Ξαρχάκος / Ερμηνεία: Κώστας Τσίγγος

Εμένα λόγια μη μου λες και μη με περιπαίζεις
μπορεί μια μέρα να με δεις διευθυντή τραπέζης
αβέρτα τα χιλιάρικα στους φίλους μου θα δίνω
και με λουλά πολίτικο το ναργιλέ θα πίνω

Τι πράμα είναι ο άνθρωπος δεν το 'χω καταλάβει
εκεί που σβήνει πυρκαγιές άλλες φωτιές ανάβει
κι αν του φερθεί μπαμπέσικα η τύχη η ρουφιάνα
πατέρα κάνει τον καιρό και την ελπίδα μάνα

Γι αυτό ξηγήσου φρόνιμα και μη με κατακρίνεις
μα στην καινούργια μοιρασιά κουράγιο να μου δίνεις
γιατί άμα πέσουν τα χαρτιά και δεν πετύχω άσσο
καλογεράκι θα γενώ και θα φορέσω ράσο


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2011)

...
Dead End Street - The Kinks






There's a crack up in the ceiling,
And the kitchen sink is leaking.
Out of work and got no money,
A Sunday joint of bread and honey.

What are we living for?
Two-roomed apartment on the second floor.
No money coming in,
The rent collector's knocking, trying to get in.

We are strictly second class,
We don't understand,
(Dead end!)
Why we should be on dead end street.
(Dead end!)
People are living on dead end street.
(Dead end!)
Gonna die on dead end street.

refrain:
Dead end street
Dead end street 

On a cold and frosty morning,
Wipe my eyes and stop me yawning.
And my feet are nearly frozen,
Boil the tea and put some toast on.

What are we living for?
Two-roomed apartment on the second floor.
_No chance to emigrate,
I'm deep in debt and now it's much too late._

We both want to work so hard,
We can't get the chance,
(Dead end!)
People live on dead end street.
(Dead end!)
People are dying on dead end street.
(Dead end!)
Gonna die on dead end street.

refrain

(Dead end!)
People live on dead end street.
(Dead end!)
People are dying on dead end street.
(Dead end!)
Gonna die on dead end street.

Dead end street 
Head to my feet 
Dead end street 
How's it feel? 
Dead end street


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2011)

...
Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks






The taxman's taken all my dough
And left me in my stately home
Lazing on a sunny afternoon

And I can't sail my yacht
He's taken everythin' I've got
All I've got's this sunny afternoon

Save me, save me
Save me from this squeeze
I've got a big fat momma tryin' to break me

And I love to live so pleasantly
Live this life of luxury
Lazing on a sunny afternoon
In the summertime, in the summertime
In the summertime

My girlfriend's gone off with my car
And gone back to her ma and pa
Telling tales of drunkenness and cruelty

Now I'm sitting here
Sipping at my ice cold beer
Lazing on a sunny afternoon

Help me, help me, help me sail away
Well, give me two good reasons
Why I ought to stay

'Cause I love to live so pleasantly
Live this life of luxury
Lazing on a sunny afternoon
In the summertime, in the summertime
In the summertime


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2011)

...
Recession Blues - B.B. King






Since this recession I'm losing my baby,
Because the times are getting so hard
Yes, I have to stop running around,
Man, you know it's breaking my heart

Yes, I can't afford no liquor,
All I can buy is beer and wine
Well I can't get my baby what she wants,
And she stays cross al the time, yes help me

Yes, please, please somebody,
Please go out to Washington for me
Yes, think about us out here
Help me get out of this misery


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2011)

...
Το 1939 εκδόθηκαν τα "Σταφύλια της Οργής" του Τζον Στάινμπεκ με τον τίτλο τους εμπνευσμένο από τους στίχους ενός από τα πιο γνωστά αμερικανικά πατριωτικά τραγούδια, του Battle Hymn of the Republic (Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord: / He is trampling out the vintage where the _grapes of wrath_ are stored; / He hath loosed the fateful lightning of His terrible swift sword: / His truth is marching on...), που με τη σειρά τους αναφέρονταν σε ένα χωρίο της βιβλικής Αποκάλυψης. 

Το 1940, ο Τζον Φορντ γύρισε την κλασική ταινία με τον ίδιο τίτλο, βασισμένη στο έργο του Στάινμπεκ.







Την ίδια χρονιά ο Γούντι Γκάθρι, έχοντας περάσει και ο ίδιος τα βάσανα που περιγράφονται στα "Σταφύλια της Οργής", είδε την ταινία και συγκλονίστηκε. Εκείνο το βράδυ έγραψε την "Μπαλάντα του Τομ Τζόουντ", από το όνομα του ήρωα του μυθιστορήματος, που υποδυόταν στην ταινία ο Χένρι Φόντα:
Like all true stories, there are more than a couple of versions to how Woody Guthrie got around to writing the _Ballad of Tom Joad_. In fact Woody is responsible for a couple of those versions, himself.

The gist of it appears to be that Woody, who was not famous for wide reading, one day went to a Manhattan theater and saw John Ford’s masterwork, “The Grapes of Wrath.” He was really impressed, really impressed. He thought it went right to the heart of the matter and was worried that someone without the quarter it cost to see the movie might not get to hear it.

His friend Pete Seeger recounts how he ran into Woody that very day, and how Woody feverishly asked if Pete had a typewriter he could use. Pete said no, but that his friend Jerry Oberwager did. So, they purchased a half-gallon jug of wine (of course…) and went to Jerry’s apartment, a six-flight walk up.

Pete tells us how Woody, “sat down and started typing away. He would stand up every few seconds and test out a verse on his guitar and sit down and type some more.” Pete added, “About one o’clock (Jerry) and I got so sleepy we couldn’t stay awake. In the morning we found Woody curled up on the floor under the table; the half-gallon of wine was almost empty and the completed ballad was sitting near the typewriter.”
...
The story is there in the book, the movie and the song. And I absolutely agree with Woody Guthrie, this is a world-class story. It is a true story. And, as with all true stories, there are many different versions. Like the blind men and the elephant, we each of us find some part that is more meaningful for us.

So, in a column he wrote for the “People’s World,” which I think was a Communist newspaper of the day, Woody opined “'The Grapes of Wrath', you know is about us pullin’ out of Oklahoma and Arkansas, and down south, and a driftin’ around over (to the) state of California, busted, disgusted, down and out, and a lookin’ for work. Shows you how come us to be that a way. Shows the dam bankers men that broke us and the dust that choked us, and comes right out in plain old English and says what to do about it.

“It says you got to get together and have some meetins, and stick together, and raise old billy hell till you get your job, and get your farm back, and your house and your chickens and your groceries and your clothes, and your money back. Go to see 'Grapes of Wrath', pardner, go to see it and don’t miss.”

True enough, something like that’s there in the story. I think he’s got his hand on the broad flank of that elephant. But it’s Woody’s conclusion that takes my breath away. After the call to equity, and perhaps to revolution, Woody tells us, “You was the star in that picture. Go and see your own self and hear your own words and your own song.”​

(The Ballad of) *Tom Joad - Woody Guthrie*






Tom Joad got out of the old McAlester Pen;
There he got his parole.
After four long years on a man killing charge,
Tom Joad come a-walkin' down the road, poor boy,
Tom Joad come a-walkin' down the road. 

Tom Joad, he met a truck driving man;
There he caught him a ride.
He said, "I just got loose from McAlester Pen
On a charge called homicide,
A charge called homicide." 

That truck rolled away in a cloud of dust;
Tommy turned his face toward home.
He met Preacher Casey, and they had a little drink,
But they found that his family they was gone,
He found that his family they was gone. 

He found his mother's old fashion shoe,
Found his daddy's hat.
And he found little Muley and Muley said,
"They've been tractored out by the cats,
They've been tractored out by the cats." 

Tom Joad walked down to the neighbor's farm,
Found his family.
They took Preacher Casey and loaded in a car,
And his mother said, "We've got to get away."
His mother said, "We've got to get away." 

Now, the twelve of the Joads made a mighty heavy load;
But Grandpa Joad did cry.
He picked up a handful of land in his hand,
Said: "I'm stayin' with the farm till I die.
Yes, I'm stayin' with the farm till I die." 

They fed him short ribs and coffee and soothing syrup;
And Grandpa Joad did die.
They buried Grandpa Joad by the side of the road,
Grandma on the California side,
They buried Grandma on the California side. 

They stood on a mountain and they looked to the west,
And it looked like the promised land.
That bright green valley with a river running through, 
There was work for every single hand, they thought,
There was work for every single hand. 

The Joads rolled away to the jungle camp,
There they cooked a stew.
And the hungry little kids of the jungle camp
Said: "We'd like to have some, too."
Said: "We'd like to have some, too." 

Now a deputy sheriff fired loose at a man,
Shot a woman in the back.
Before he could take his aim again,
Preacher Casey dropped him in his track, poor boy,
Preacher Casey dropped him in his track. 

They handcuffed Casey and they took him in jail;
And then he got away.
And he met Tom Joad on the old river bridge,
And these few words he did say, poor boy,
These few words he did say. 

"I preached for the Lord a mighty long time,
Preached about the rich and the poor.
Us workin' folkses, all get together,
'Cause we ain't got a chance anymore.
We ain't got a chance anymore." 

Now, the deputies come, and Tom and Casey ran
To the bridge where the water run down.
But the vigilante thugs hit Casey with a club,
They laid Preacher Casey on the ground, poor Casey,
They laid Preacher Casey on the ground. 

Tom Joad, he grabbed that deputy's club,
Hit him over the head.
Tom Joad took flight in the dark rainy night,
And a deputy and a preacher lying dead, two men,
A deputy and a preacher lying dead. 

Tom ran back where his mother was asleep;
He woke her up out of bed.
An' he kissed goodbye to the mother that he loved,
Said what Preacher Casey said, Tom Joad,
He said what Preacher Casey said. 

"Ever'body might be just one big soul,
Well it looks that a-way to me.
Everywhere that you look, in the day or night,
That's where I'm a-gonna be, Ma,
That's where I'm a-gonna be. 

Wherever little children are hungry and cry,
Wherever people ain't free.
Wherever men are fightin' for their rights,
That's where I'm a-gonna be, Ma.
That's where I'm a-gonna be."

Προσθέτω και την εκτέλεση του Κάντρι Τζο Μακντόναλντ (των Country Joe & the Fish), όχι τόσο για τη μουσική της αξία, αλλά κυρίως γιατί σ' αυτό το βιντεάκι, το τραγούδι συνοδεύουν οι αντίστοιχες σκηνές της ταινίας.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2011)

...
Ο Μπρους Σπρίνγκστιν τραγουδούσε περιστασιακά στις συναυλίες του την Μπαλάντα του Τομ Τζόουντ. Το 1995 όμως αποφάσισε να γράψει κι αυτός ένα τραγούδι, εμπνευσμένο από το μυθιστόρημα του Στάινμπεκ, την ταινία του Φορντ και το τραγούδι του Γκάθρι, με φόντο όχι την Αμερική του μεγάλου κραχ, αλλά της νέας παγκόσμιας τάξης τού Μπους πατρός.

The Ghost of Tom Joad - Bruce Springsteen






Men walkin' 'long the railroad tracks
Goin' someplace there's no goin' back
Highway patrol choppers comin' up over the ridge
Hot soup on a campfire under the bridge
Shelter line stretchin' round the corner
Welcome to the new world order
Families sleepin' in their cars in the southwest
No home no job no peace no rest

The highway is alive tonight
But nobody's kiddin' nobody about where it goes
I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light
Searchin' for the ghost of Tom Joad

He pulls prayer book out of his sleeping bag
Preacher lights up a butt and takes a drag
Waitin' for when the last shall be first and the first shall be last
In a cardboard box 'neath the underpass
Got a one-way ticket to the promised land
You got a hole in your belly and gun in your hand
Sleeping on a pillow of solid rock
Bathin' in the city aqueduct

The highway is alive tonight
But where it's headed everybody knows
I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light
Waitin' on the ghost of Tom Joad

Now Tom said "Mom, wherever there's a cop beatin' a guy
Wherever a hungry newborn baby cries
Where there's a fight 'gainst the blood and hatred in the air
Look for me Mom I'll be there
Wherever there's somebody fightin' for a place to stand
Or decent job or a helpin' hand
Wherever somebody's strugglin' to be free
Look in their eyes Mom you'll see me."

The highway is alive tonight
But nobody's kiddin' nobody about where it goes
I'm sittin' downhere in the campfire light
With the ghost of old Tom Joad


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2011)

...
Το 1997, οι Rage Against the Machine κυκλοφόρησαν τη δική τους εκτέλεση του τραγουδιού του Σπρίνγκστιν, με τους στίχους απαράλλαχτους αλλά τη μουσική προσαρμοσμένη στον ιδιαίτερο, αδυσώπητο ήχο τους.

The Ghost of Tom Joad - Rage Against the Machine






I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. A dollar buys a nickel's worth, banks are going bust, shopkeepers keep a gun under the counter, punks are running wild in the street, there's nobody anywhere who seems to know what to do, and there's no end to it. We know the air is unfit to breathe and our food is unfit to eat. We sit watching our TV's while some local newscaster tells us that today we had 15 homicides and 63 violent crimes as if that's the way it's supposed to be! We know things are bad, worse than bad. They're crazy, it's like everything everywhere is going crazy, so we don't go out anymore. We sit in our house and slowly the world we're living in is getting smaller and all we say is: "Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms, let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel belted radials and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone!" Well, I'm not going to leave you alone. I want you to get mad. I don't want you to protest, I don't want you to riot, I don't want you to write to your congressman, I wouldn't know what to tell you to write. I don't know what to do about the depression and the inflation and the Russians and the crime in the street. All I know is that first you've got to get mad! 
You've got to say: "I'm a human being, godammit! My life has value!"


Στο βίντεο εμφανίζονται αποσπάσματα από τα: BBC - Days That Shook the World - Six Days in June / BBC - Days That Shook the World - Hiroshima / American Propaganda Films - Drug Addiction / American Propaganda Films - Trinity and Beyond / Faces of Death (original) / The Real Football Factories / Sepultura - Refuse/Resist / Dawn Of The Dead / Baraka / La Haine / The Network / Zeitgeist


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2011)

...
Σκόνη, πέτρες, λάσπη - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος & Εξαδάκτυλος






 Σκόνη, πέτρες, λάσπη
Όλη μέρα στο γιαπί
Ουρά στο λεωφορείο
Και τα ψώνια σε σακούλα πλαστική

Μουρμούρα η γυναίκα
Κι ο μπόμπιρας στο λούνα παρκ την Κυριακή
Πενήντα ώρες τη βδομάδα
Για δυο πιάτα φασουλάδα λαδερή

Αχ, αγωνίες, ιδρώτες
Δεν αντέχω άλλο, ρε παιδιά
Ψάχνω να βρω μια λύση ριζική
Μα όλα στον ορίζοντα τα ίδια και τα ίδια
Κι ελπίδες μια απάτη μακρινή

Με την ψυχή στο στόμα
Μέρα νύχτα να ανασάνω δε μπορώ
Πριν φανεί ο ήλιος: "Μάλιστα, διατάξτε, αφεντικό"
Και κάθε εισπνοή μου καυσαέρια, αναθυμιάσεις και μπετό
Τι να πω δεν ξέρω, μου φαίνεται πως έχω πυρετό

Αχ, αγωνίες, ιδρώτες
Δεν αντέχω άλλο, ρε παιδιά
Ψάχνω να βρω μια λύση ριζική
Μα όλα στον ορίζοντα τα ίδια και τα ίδια
Κι ελπίδες μια απάτη μακρινή

Κι εκεί με βίντεο από το Αλδεβαράν του Θωμόπουλου και κακομεταφρασμένους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2011)

...
Shake your moneymaker - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac with Jeremy Spencer






Shake your moneymaker
You got to shake your moneymaker, yeah
And then...

I got a gal that lives up on a hill
I got a gal that lives up on a hill
Says she'll let me roll her
But I don't believe she will

She won't shake her moneymaker
Won't shake her moneymaker
I want to roll her I keep beggin'
She won't shake her moneymaker

I got a girl, but she just won't be true
I got a girl, but she just won't be true
Won't let me do the one good thing I tell her to

She won't shake her moneymaker


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2011)

...
Σ' ευχαριστώ, ω εταιρεία! - Δ. Σαββόπουλος






Σ' ευχαριστώ, ω εταιρεία
εν αφθονία μού παρέχεις
στέγη, τροφή και προστασία
Σ' ευχαριστώ, ω εταιρεία

Ω τα παιδιά αυτού του κόσμου
Χλωμά, τρελά και κουρασμένα
παίρνουν το δρόμο για τη μητέρα
κι εγώ ξαναγυρνώ σ' εσένα

Το έχει ξαναβάλει ο somnambulist εκεί, αλλά εκείνο το βιντεάκι αφαιρέθηκε από το γιουτιούμπ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2011)

...
Paper Planes - M.I.A.






I fly like paper, get high like planes
If you catch me at the border, I got visas in my name
If you come around here, I make them all day
I get one down in a second if you wait

Sometimes I feel sitting on trains
Every stop I get to I'm clocking that game
Everyone's a winner now we're making our fame
Bona fide hustler, making my name

All I want to do is BANG BANG BANG BANG!
And KA-CHING!
And take your money

Pirate skulls and bones
Sticks and stones and weed and bombs
Running when we hit them
Lethal poison through their system

No one on the corner has swagger like us
Hit me on my burner, prepaid wireless
We pack and deliver like UPS trucks
Already going to hell just pumping that gas

M.I.A.
Third world democracy
Yeah, I got more records than the K.G.B.
So, uh, no funny business

Some, some, some I, some I murder
Some I, some I let go
Some, some, some I, some I murder
Some I, some I let go


"Paper Planes" is a song written and produced by alternative hip hop artist M.I.A. for her second studio album, Kala (2007). The song was co-produced by Diplo and Switch. Its backing track is a sample from the 1982 song "Straight to Hell" by The Clash, while the chorus is based on that of the 1992 Wreckx-n-Effect song "Rump Shaker".[...]
The song and a special remixed version of it featured in the film _Slumdog Millionaire_, as well as its soundtrack. [...] 
"Paper Planes" also appeared in the trailer for Michael Moore's documentary _Capitalism: A Love Story._[...]
When interviewed M.I.A. said the song was partly inspired by her long wait for a US visa application, _sometimes fancifully called a "paper plane"._ She suggested that it ironically satirises some people's attitudes towards immigrants. "It's about people driving taxicabs all day and living in a shitty apartment and 'appearing' really threatening to society. But not being so. Because, by the time you’ve finished working a 20-hour shift, you’re so tired you [just] want to get home to the family". She added that she felt that listeners could choose how to interpret the gunshots and cash register ringing in the song's chorus. "You can either apply it on a street level and go, oh, you’re talking about somebody robbing you and saying I’m going to take your money. But, really, it could be a much bigger idea: someone’s selling you guns and making money. Selling weapons and the companies that manufacture guns — that’s probably the biggest moneymaker in the world." M.I.A has also suggested, "People could say, Oh my God, this song is so violent, but at the same time, there was a war in Iraq. I felt like certain people made so much money from selling ammunition and military weapons and stuff, and killed a million people, and it wasn't an issue that was raised."​

M.I.A said about Paper Planes:

[The sample of the gun reloading and then the cash register ringing] was a joke. I was having this stupid visa problem and I didn’t know what it was, aside from them thinking that I might to fly a plane into the Trade Center—which is the only reason that they would put me through this. I actually recorded that in Brooklyn, in Bed-Stuy. I was thinking about living there, waking up every morning—it’s such an African neighborhood. I was going to get patties at my local and just thinking that really the worst thing that anyone can say [to someone these days] is some shit like: ”What I wanna do is come and get your money.” People don’t really feel like immigrants or refugees contribute to culture in any way. That they’re just leeches that suck from whatever. So in the song I say: 'All I wanna do is [sound of gun shooting and reloading, cash register opening] and take your money'. I did it in sound effects. It’s up to you how you want to interpret. America is so obsessed with money, I’m sure they’ll get it.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

...
If trouble was money - Albert Collins






If trouble was money, I'd swear I'd be a millionaire
If trouble was money, babe, I'd swear I'd be a millionaire
For you I'd buy the whole world, woman, I'd buy the whole world and have money to spare, yeah

Worry, worry, worry, worry, babe, I had worries on my mind, yeah
I said, worry, worry, worry, worry, woman, I had worries all my life, yeah yeah
You know times is hard, baby, I swear, I won't tell you no lie

My mother used to tell me, she said, "Son, there gonna be days, gonna be days like this"
My mother used to tell me, she said, "Son, there gonna be days, it's gonna be days, be days like this"
She said, "I always want you to be a winner", she said, "Son, I don't want you to quit"


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2011)

...
Master Charge :-\ - Albert Collins (Carnegie Hall, 1986)






I got my wife a charge card
Just the other day
I owe five hundred dollars
Just for yesterday

I said, "Honey, here's a present
Go out and shop around,
buy you a couple a-dresses,
browse around downtown"

She did just what I told her
Bought one, two, three
Came home lookin' silly
Makin' goo-goo eyes at me

Mastercharge, I'll break an' bury her card
Mastercharge, I'll break an' bury her card
Mastercharge, I'll break an' bury her card
Oh yeah, charge it!

Said, "Did you get your dress?"
"Yes, one or two"
I needed me some shoes,
I needed some jewelry, too"

Two hundred dollar dresses
I could-a made, I can't sew
It made me so mad
I could call her a so and so

Mastercharge, I'll break an' bury her card
Mastercharge, break an' bury her card
Mastercharge, break an' bury her card

Oh yeah, charge it for me, charge it, baby!
Hey! Ow!

For one-a that gal's dresses, yeah
I paid one and a half
I'm so mad, I just had to laugh

I could see in my mind
On a horse like Paul Revere
Hate to check my mail boxes
'Cause these bills keep comin' here

Mastercharge, break an' bury her card
Oh, let's charge it!

(Speaks with instrumental back up)

"Oh, don't get too much on the bill, dear"
("Oh, I put five hundred dollars already, baby")
"Yeah, but I know, but I'm-a, you know that, that, that, 18% is killin' me!"
"Yeah, I understand darlin', but I know you wanna charge it an' everything but, yeah, darlin' "
("They have 'American Express")
"But, wait a minute, man, I, I told ya to take that Master Card with ya
And take one wit' ya and leave one at home
"But you look good in them blue jeans, though"
("Yeah, I understand about dresses")
Yeah, they got 'em on sale up there, upside the wall, there"
"Fifteen dollars, man, on sale darlin', here, let me look for ya"
"I'm gonna bet you, be struttin' down the street in them blue jeans, haha"

"Yeah, but you can even wear them dresses on the weekend"
"Yeah, I hear ya baby, well charge it then baby, that's alright, yeah"
("I have a Visa"!)
"What"? (heh, heh)
"Give me the scissors, I'm gonna cut 'em up"
Well, you ought to be ashamed of yourself, you!"
"Yeah I know, darlin', I am"
("Charge it")
"Here, go on charge, darlin' "
"I'm guilty callin' em, I know you're gonna charge it anyway"
"Ooh, I know you gonna look good in them blue jeans
You look like you been poured in 'em"!
(Fading)
Oh, charge it baby!
Yeah, I see you later on, an' hour
I'm gone to work here, n' when I come back
I wanna see you with them jeans on, baby
Yeah, love her, yeah, you look good baby
Yeah, I know, I know... (fades out to end)


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Ξεκαρδιστικό κατά τόπους.  

All You Need Is Cash

_All You Need Is Cash_ (also known as _The Rutles_) is a 1978 television film that traces (in mockumentary style) the career of a fictitious British rock group called The Rutles. As TV Guide described it, the group's resemblance to The Beatles is "purely – and satirically – intentional."
...
According to commentary on the DVD, George Harrison showed Idle a rough cut of the Beatles produced film that would later become into the epic Beatles Anthology documentary. As a result, All You Need is Cash has an Anthology feel to it, though it would be 17 years before the latter was completed.
...
Eric Idle as Dirk McQuickly / Narrator / Stanley J. Krammerhead III,Jr., occasional visiting professor of applied narcotics at the University of Please Yourself, California * John Halsey as Barry Wom (Barrington Womble) * Ricky Fataar as Stig O'Hara * Neil Innes as Ron Nasty * Michael Palin as Eric Manchester, Rutle Corp. Press Agent / Lawyer * George Harrison as The Interviewer * Bianca Jagger as Martini McQuickly * John Belushi as Ron Decline, the most feared promoter in the world * Dan Aykroyd as Brian Thigh, ex-record producer who turned down the Rutles * Gilda Radner as Mrs. Emily Pules * Bill Murray as Bill Murray the K. * Gwen Taylor as Mrs. Iris Mountbatten / Chastity * Ron Wood as Hell's Angel * Terence Bayler as Leggy Mountbatten * Henry Woolf as Arthur Sultan, the Surrey Mystic * Ollie Halsall as Leppo, the "fifth Rutle" * Mick Jagger as Himself * Paul Simon as Himself * Roger McGough as Himself​


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2011)

...
Get The Money - Goran Bregovic featuring Iggy Pop






Hey lucky people, North and South
This is your leader, I'm called "the mouth"
We're gonna play a game that's funny
Get the, get the, get the money 

Money, money, money, money, money
Money, money 

Walking on the beach, all disenchanted
Blackness in my heart
Anything they want now, they can't stop me, energy goes dead.
Riviera buildings, high, depressing
Look like cookie boxes
In my heart a hurricane is blowing
In my head a clock ticks.
Tic-tac

Get the money, Mr. Potato
Get the money, pay the Eskimo 
Money, money, money, money, money 

ABC
Schoolboys, schoolgirls, don't make funny
Take a deep breath, get the money 

Money, money, money, money, money 

A lot of neigbourhood, concrete and windows
Up here on the mountain
I wonder if somebody sees me walking
I could hide in that fountain.
Pretty little girl, I like to know her, coming this way
Back in school, I can't believe that I could not obey 

Get the money, Mr. Potato
Get the money, pay the Eskimo 
Money, money, money, money, money 

Crawl on your belly, bust your skull
There's the money, real as hell 
William Tell 

Money, money, money, money, money
Money, money 

I met an actor, river speed boat
He made crabby movies
Robin Maxwell had a yacht
But it didn't die so groovy 

Me, I confess, I like to swim and
watch the telly, my news
I've been hanging 'round the beach
But the money pays my kwanos 

Get the money, Mr. Potato
Get the money, pay the Eskimo 
Money, money, money, money, money, 

It's kind of like a fortress, it's kind of like a tomb
Sitting with your money in a near dark room 

Feels like a discharge, feels like a death
Feels like a taste of dying breath 

Feels like a toad, feels like a frog
Feels like a serpent, all night long


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

...
The Great Deception - Van Morrison






Did you ever hear about the great deception
Well the plastic revolutionaries take the money & run
Have you ever been down to love city
Where they rip you off with a smile
And it don't take a gun 

Don't it hurt so bad in love city
Don't it make you not wanna bother at all
And don't they look so self righteous
When they pin you up against the wall 

Did you ever, ever see the people
With the teardrops in their eyes
I just can't stand it, stand it no how
Living in this world of lies 

Did you ever hear about the rock & roll singer
Got three or four Cadillacs
Saying power to the people, dance to the music
Wants you to pat him on the back 

Have you ever heard about the great Rembrandt
Have you ever heard about how he could pain't
And he didn't have enough money for his brushes
And they thought it was rather quaint 

But you know it is no use repeating
And you know it is no use to think about it
'Cause when you stop to think about it
You do not need it 

Have you ever heard about the great Hollywood motion picture actor
Who knew more than they did
And the newspapers didn't cover the story
Just decided to keep it hid 

Somebody started saying it was an inside job
Whatever happened to him?
Last time they saw him down on the Bow'ry
With his lip hanging off an old rusty bottle of gin 

Have you ever heard about the so-called hippies
Down on the far side of the tracks
They take the eyeballs straight out of your head
Say son, kid, do you want your eyeballs back 

Did you ever see the people
With the teardrops in their eyes
Just can't stand it no how
Living in this world of lies


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

...
Blue Money - Van Morrison






Photographer smile
Take a break for a while
Take a rest
Do your very best
Take five, honey
Five, honey

Search in your bag
Light up a fag
Think it's a drag
But you're so glad
To be alive, honey
Alive, honey

Say, when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All a your blue money, blue money

Well the cameraman smiles
Take a break for a while
Do your best
Your very best
Take five, honey
Take five

Well, you search in your bag
To light up a fag
Think it's a drag
But you're so glad
To be alive, honey
Alive, honey

Say, when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All a your blue money, blue money

Say, when this is all over
We'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend all your
Blue money, blue money

Juice money, loose money
Juice money, loose money, honey

What kind a money, honey?
Juice money, loose money, blue money
Juice money, loose money, blue money
Hey, alright, juice money


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

...
Για λόγους πληρότητας, ιδού και η ελληνική εκδοχή τού _If I were a rich man_ του 4ου ποστ από τον Φίλιππο Νικολάου, η οποία με τριβέλιζε σήμερα όλo το απόγευμα (τσιμπουροτράγουδο απ' τα παλιά). Υποσυνείδητο Δαιμόνιο είναι, ό,τι θέλει κάνει.

Λίγη τύχη να 'χα






Στις ανορθογραφίες των στίχων στο βιντεάκι μη δίνετε σημασία. 
Και το ίδιο το τραγούδι, ανορθογραφία μού φαίνεται σ' αυτό το νήμα. ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

...
Σκάσε και κολύμπα - Σπυριδούλα






Φάμπρικα η παγίδα, μπες στην αλυσίδα
δέκα ώρες θα 'σαι μηχανή
Είσαι το κορόιδο, βίδωνε μια βίδα
η σκλαβιά αυτή θέλει υπομονή.

Άλλα σου 'χαν τάξει, κάνε καμιά φτιάξη
να βρεις πως θα πιάσεις την καλή
Λεύτερη η πατρίδα, σκόνη η ελπίδα
των εμπόρων η χρυσή εποχή.

Πας εκεί που πήγα, πας εκεί που πήγα
χάρες δεν υπάρχουν στη ζωή
Σκάσε και κολύμπα, σκάσε και κολύμπα
Είναι μακριά η Αμερική.

Ένοπλη ληστεία, τα λεφτά στους σάκους
μόνο που δεν είναι στην T.V.
Κόκκινες γραβάτες φόρεσες στους μπάτσους
ο ήρωας για μια νύχτα είσαι συ.

Η καλή σου η χώρα τα φροντίζει όλα
τσάμπα ο ύπνος τσάμπα το φαΐ
Έξοδος κινδύνου μ' έκπληξη στο τέρμα
πόρτα και καρέκλα ηλεκτρική.

Πας εκεί που πήγα, πας εκεί που πήγα
δε σε σώνει χάρη ή προσευχή
Σκάσε και κολύμπα, σκάσε και κολύμπα
Τώρα είναι κοντά η Αμερική.

Βλέπεις ότι είδα, βλέπεις ότι είδα
ξύρισμα κεφάλι και καρποί
Σκάσε και κολύμπα, σκάσε και κολύμπα
Σ' έχει αγκαλιά η Αμερική.

Σ' έχει αγκαλιά η Αμερική
Σ' έχει αγκαλιά η Αμερική
Σ' έχει αγκαλιά η Αμερική

Μέσα στ' όνειρό της το τρελό
το πυρακτωμένο σου ουρλιαχτό
Και θα χαθείς.

Μη ζητάς πολλά, δε σε παίρνει πια
άνοιξε τα μάτια τελευταία φορά
Και θα τη δεις.

Την ηλεκτρική της μοναξιά
την ηλεκτρική της αγκαλιά.

Μη ζητάς πολλά, δε σε παίρνει πια
άνοιξε τα μάτια τελευταία φορά
Και θα τη δεις.

Ούτε τέλος έχει ούτε αρχή
Σ' έχει αγκαλιά η Αμερική
Σ' έχει αγκαλιά η Αμερική
Σ' έχει αγκαλιά η Αμερική...


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2011)

...
Money (that's what I want) - Burger Project


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

...
Μάνα μου Ελλάς






Στίχοι: Νίκος Γκάτσος, Μουσική: Σταύρος Ξαρχάκος, Ερμηνεία: Νίκος Δημητράτος

Δεν έχω σπίτι πίσω για να 'ρθώ
ούτε κρεβάτι για να κοιμηθώ
δεν έχω δρόμο ούτε γειτονιά
να περπατήσω μια πρωτομαγιά

Τα ψεύτικα τα λόγια τα μεγάλα
μου τα 'πες με το πρώτο σου το γάλα

Μα τώρα που ξυπνήσανε τα φίδια
εσύ φοράς τα αρχαία σου στολίδια
και δε δακρύζεις ποτέ σου, μάνα μου Ελλάς
που τα παιδιά σου σκλάβους ξεπουλάς

Τα ψεύτικα τα λόγια τα μεγάλα
μου τα 'πες με το πρώτο σου το γάλα

Μα τότε που στη μοίρα μου μιλούσα
είχες ντυθεί τα αρχαία σου τα λούσα
και στο παζάρι με πήρες, γύφτισσα μαϊμού
Ελλάδα, Ελλάδα, μάνα του καημού

Τα ψεύτικα τα λόγια τα μεγάλα
μου τα 'πες με το πρώτο σου το γάλα

Μα τώρα που η φωτιά φουντώνει πάλι
εσύ κοιτάς τα αρχαία σου τα κάλλη
και στις αρένες του κόσμου, μάνα μου Ελλάς
το ίδιο ψέμα πάντα κουβαλάς

Δεν έχω άγιο για να προσκυνώ
ούτε καντήλι σ' άδειο ουρανό
δεν έχω ήλιο ούτε αστροφεγγιά
να τραγουδήσω μια πρωτομαγιά


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 1, 2011)

Για τον Δαεμάνο και την μουσική του (ελπίζω μόνο να μην το έχεις ανεβάσει)





 
Ληστέψανε την τράπεζα
και τι με νοιάζει εμένα
δεν είμαι με κανέναν.
Σου λέω καλά της κάνανε
γιατί μας προκαλούσε...
γεμάτη εκατομμύρια, ενώ κι ο Θεός πεινούσε!

Περαστικοί, αδιάφορα,
εκάτσαν κι εκοιτούσαν.
Του διευθυντή της οι κοιλιές
κι αυτούς τους ενοχλούσαν.

Κάποιος πανικοβλήθηκε
μπας κι ήτανε ο γιος του
κι ο ιδρωμένος λογιστής,
μπας κι ήταν ανεψιός του
κι όσο για τον ταμία
που πήγε ν' αμυνθεί,
όταν αναρωτήθηκε για ποιον και το γιατί,
"στα τέτοια μου" ψιθύρισε
και γέμισε τις τσάντες.
«Άντε και καλή τύχη μάγκες!»

Στο μπάτσο βλέπεις πέρασε μονάχα η κοροϊδία,
να έχει την ψευδαίσθηση πως είναι εξουσία,
και τώρα η χήρα του με δυο ορφανά,
με τρεις κι εξήντα σύνταξη, τη μοίρα βλαστημά
και μια γνωστή αιτία...

Ψωρο-κορώνα-γράμματα
στο τζόγο της ζωής
«Επάγγελμα;» «Ποιο επάγγελμα;»
«Τι επάγγελμα;» «Ληστής»

Τα τέρατα δικάστηκαν με μάρτυρα την πείνα,
αποκλεισμένα μια ζωή σε ακούσια καραντίνα.
Η απελπισιά περίστροφο και σφαίρες της, οι ανάγκες
Άντε... και καλή τύχη μάγκες!


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

Ε, δεν το πιστεύω, somnambulist! Δεν το 'χω ανεβάσει, αλλά το είχα στα υπόψη και μπράβο σου! :)

Τούτο δω μπορεί να μην είναι ταμάμ γι' αυτό το νήμα - παρότι έχει σχέση - αλλά το άκουγα τώρα:

Της εθνικής συμφιλίωσης - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος






Δώδεκα μέτρα από την πόρτα σας 
και σας πέρα βρέχει 
με το γνωστό τροπάριο 
του λόγος δεν πέφτει 
κι ο μήνας εννιά 
να 'στε καλά 
κι ας πάει να φάει τα μούτρα της 
κι ετούτη η γενιά 

Βρασίδα, Λούλη και Τέλη 
αρκεί να τρώτε απ' το μέλι 
της μόδας ρεμπέτ-ασκέρι 
αρκεί να τρώτε καλά 

Δώδεκα μέτρα από την πόρτα σας 
φωτιά στο Χημείο 
κι αυτοί που ξεχαστήκανε 
στο Πολυτεχνείο 
φαντάσματα πια, αντιστασιακά 
πλανιώνται στην πλατεία 
πρώην Ε.Α.Τ.-Ε.Σ.Α. 

Βρασίδα, Λούλη και Τέλη 
μπορεί να τρώτε απ' το μέλι 
μα που και που να σας μέλλει 
αν κάτι πάει στραβά 

Δώδεκα μέτρα από την πόρτα σας 
κι ο νους ταξιδεύει 
μπουχτίσατε απ' αντίσταση 
και δε σας περισσεύει 

Επληροφορήθην 
ότι ομάς αναρχικών 
ενεκλείσθη εις το Πολυτεχνείον 
με σκοπό τη δημιουργία 
ψευδών εντυπώσεων 
όσον αφορά την τάξιν 
ασφάλειαν και ήπιον κλίμα 
των πολιτών. 

Χρόνια πολλά, στο σπίτι καλά 
και στου κουφού την πόρτα βρόντα ξανά μανά 

Βρασίδα, Λούλη και Τέλη 
αφού η μαμά σας το θέλει 
να φάμε απ' το ίδιο καρβέλι 
με τη γενιά του ΕΑΜ 
να φάμε απ' το ίδιο καρβέλι 
με τη γενιά του ΕΔΕΣ ... κάτι πράγματα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2011)

...
Smash the Marketplace - Screaming Blue Messiahs


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 7, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το έχω ξανανεβάσει στα γιουτιουμπάκια, αλλά ταιριάζει πιο πολύ εδώ


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2011)

...
The Priests of the Golden Bull - Buffy Sainte-Marie






Who brought the bomb wrapped up in business cards
And stained with steak?
Who hires a maid to wash his money?
Who keeps politicians on the take?
Who puts outspoken third-worlders in jail 
Just to shut them down?
Oh the lies vary from place to place but the truth is still the same, 
Even in this town

Money junkies all over the world
Trample us on their way to the bank
They run in every race
Windigo

Third-worlders see it first: 
The dynamite, the dozers, the cancer and the acid rain
The corporate caterpillars come into our backyards
And turn the world to pocket change
Reservations are the nuclear frontline;
Uranium poisoning kills
We're starving in a handful of gluttons
We're drowning in their gravy spills

Their tongues are silver forks
There's a lack of wisdom,
You can hear it on their breath
Windigo

It's delicate confronting these priests of the golden bull
They preach from the pulpit of the bottom line
Their minds rustle with million dollar bills
You say Silver burns a hole in your pocket
And Gold burns a hole in your soul
Well, uranium burns a hole in forever
It just gets out of control

There was a crooked man who walked a crooked mile
He raised a crooked sixpence to hide a crooked style
He won a crooked vote and smiled a crooked smile
Windigo

Their tongues are silver forks
There's a lack of wisdom, 
You can hear it on their breath
Windigo


*The Wendigo* (also known as Windigo, Weendigo, Windago, Waindigo, Windiga, Witiko, Wihtikow, and numerous other variants) is a mythical creature appearing in the mythology of the Algonquian people. It is a malevolent cannibalistic spirit which can transform into humans, or which could possess humans. Those who indulged in cannibalism were at particular risk, and the legend appears to have reinforced this practice as a taboo.
...
At the same time, Wendigos were embodiments of gluttony, greed, and excess; never satisfied after killing and consuming one person, they were constantly searching for new victims. In some traditions, humans who became overpowered by greed could turn into Wendigos; the Wendigo myth thus served as a method of encouraging cooperation and moderation.​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Τα ριάλια* ή ρεάλια ήταν παλιό νόμισμα τής Ισπανίας — «βασιλικό», σαν τη Ρεάλ. Για *βαρκελόνια δεν έχω κάτι.


Και σε διασκευή:




 

Και για τη συνέχεια, δύο κλασικά:


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2011)

...
Chant of a poor man - Leftfield






Earth, what a sufferation, yeah, sufferer
I would rather live my life as a poor man
Than to live inna corruption
From when me born me grow in sufferation
A poverty don't no, no complextion
Inna the ghetto it's the same situation
Dog a eat dog so you can't trust no-one
Informer them a gather information
Put a next man me seh down inna detention
Vicious, boom sound
This is a chant of a poor man

Me holla rise up, face the enemy
Show dem we solid, an we ready
Rise up face the enemy
Solid as a rock an you know seh we ready
It is the time that you know we have to fight
We have too stand up and deal with them right
This is a chant of a poor man

Form a circle, light the chalice, mek we call the rasta man
Mek we beat the bingi drum, mek we chant down babylon
It's jus natural, you know the herb inna me life me burn ital
Me no want no seed, no stalk, a me no burn no petal
It's jus the buds on the herb, to which me partial
Burn it by the key and by the ounce cor me a general
Lick it inna me pipe, we win any battle, battle, battle, battle
It is the time that you know we have to fight
We have to stand up and deal with them right
A this is a chant of a poor man

Help me out father with your words of wisdom
This is a chant of a poor man
Help me father give me your protection
This is a chant of a poor man
Well me baul an sing
All sufferers, a natural mystical, earth force
Continuation, music will never cease
All sufferers.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό δεν το έχουμε πουθενά. Όχι αυστηρά για χρήμα, αλλά για οικονομική κρίση.


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2011)

...
Poor Millionaire - Gregory Isaacs







Ain't got a penny in my pocket
But I feel like a millionaire
I feel so fine
Now that my woman is near

Maybe we won't find it easy 
But still I take good care
'Cause I never ever give a man
More than he can bear

Ain't got no shoe upon my feet
But still I'm dancing
There ain't no food to eat
But music plays

We'll get along


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2011)

...
Poor and Clean - Gregory Isaacs






So many years I've been slaving in your factory
Never had a chance to talk with the Boss

And for so long I've been living in this community
When no one you might think, yet I've paid the cost
No one you might think, no, I've paid the cost

But I would rather to live poor and clean
Than to live rich in corruption
I said that I, I' ve got to live clean
I said I wanna be clean
Can' t you see what I mean

Wanna be strong all day long
I would rather to live poor and clean
Than rich in corruption
I wanna be clean
Can' t you see what I mean

A rich man's heaven is a poor man's hell


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2011)

...
The Speculation Blues :blink: :bored: 






The Speculation Blues was written by Mark T. Hebner on May 28, 2006, and the original paintings featured in this video depict the 12-Step Program for Active Investors to overcome their desire to trade. 

Οι στίχοι εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2011)

...
Money Talks - J.J. Cale & Christine Lakeland






Money talks, it'll tell you a story 
Money talks, says strange things 
Money talks very loudly 
You'd be surprised the friends you can buy with small change 

They say it's the root of all evil 
They say gold is the king 
Money talks, you'd better believe it 
All that gold don't mean a thing 

Rich people, hear those pockets jingle 
Spare change, hear the down-and-outers cry 
Money talks, tip-toe up behind you 
Steal what they can, off the cuff or on the sly 

Money talks 
Money talks


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 19, 2011)

Δεν το πιστεύω ότι δεν το είχαμε βάλει τόσο καιρό αυτό το έπος! 

"Δως μου δυο κατοστάρικα" Tsopana Rave


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

...
Money Jungle - Duke Ellington, Charlie Mingus and Max Roach


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Το σκεφτόμουν προχτές
> *Per un pugno di dollari* ή *A fistful of dollars,* αν προτιμάτε. Πιάνεται;



Per qualche dollaro in piu (For a few dollars more) - Ennio Morricone







Best of Dollars


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

...
For a few dollars more / Faya - Brooklyn Funk Essentials 






For a few dollars more
Mankind how did you get so cold
For a few dollars more
Mankind you would have sell your soul

Would have sell your soul
Would have sell your soul
Ay, how did you get so cold

It’s like we never learned
Bridge after bridge just get burned
If there’s no chance to earn
Then it’s sad but it’s not our concern

The reason for the treason
Money – Oh I
The war and the crime
Money – don’t you know
Don’t you know
No matter what they say
Money – Can’t you see
The fussing and the fighting
Money – yeah

So tell me honestly
Is it just devil philosophy
Doubts and selfishness and greed
Live right here inside you and in me

For a few dollars more
Mankind how did you get so cold
For a few dollars more
Mankind you would have sell your soul
Sell out your brethren
Sell out your sistren too yeah


Fire for the man who build the first fence
And him friend who signed paper as evidence
Spin doctors assuring innocence
We might as well swallow
You think that we should
With a name like democracy
It’s got to be good

There’s a fire burning – yeah

Fire for the man who build the second fence
Trick poor people with him eloquence
Only care about him own existence
Imparting what God said
Cause he understood
With a name like democracy
It’s got to be good

It’s got to be good

Fire for the man who build the third fence
Fatten him belly from violence
Rude power and glory and consequence
Cain destroyed Abel
Because he could
With a name like democracy
It’s got to be good

It’s got to be good – Oh sellout

Fire for the man who build the fourth fence
Sell poison with indifference
Entrepreneur minus conscience
Who sees the free market
In my neighborhood
With a name like democracy
It’s got to be good

It’s got to be good – yeah ooh
It’s got to be good – no no way
No no way

Sell out your brethren
Sell out your sistren
How could you do that


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2011)

...
I Got Cash - Brooklyn Funk Essentials






I got cash in fuck you quantities
Know what?
That makes you uncomfortable?
Fuck you and the Range Rover you drove in on

Fuck your Saab convertable
And fuck your twice weekly trips to the analyst
Stupid mutha fuck

Fuck the Hamptons
The fly infested south of France
I'm paid, asshole,
I got more cash than God can count
so why don't you just.... die?

Choke to death on your damn designer bagel from Balducci's
Low cholesterol, naturally

Fuck your big ol' Sunday New York Times
Fuck the Wall Street Journal
And Newsweek
And the lot
Including Nation, Village Voice, Guardian and the rest
Stupid set of priviliged mutha fuckers
Think it's fashionable to have an alternative view
An alternative view

And fuck, if you can
Your pencil thin, Evian drinking, calorie counting, caffeine limiting, sodium spearing, nutrasweet sweetening, rear view mirror preening, carrot nibbling bunny
Go drown in a lake of Diet Coke, fucker

I got cash, what else matters?
I got cash
Slave

Fuck your fencing and screw your squash,
Piss on your Paulo and your Pavarotti,
Fuck all that shit you call music and pretend to enjoy

I got cash,
Mega cash,
I'm happy with that,
Oh go sit on your ski rug,
Money talks, you little pussy,
You let your politically correct pals know,
That I think you're a dick also,
You dirty asshole

And your idea of multiculturalism
Japanese restaurant on Monday,
Indian on Tuesday,
And on Wednesday, Caribbean,
Not too spicy, please

Well, I got stash on stash and it ain't novo cash.
Money's in my family for generations,
My great great great grandfather made the bag,
Selling European slaves in Africa

I got cash, mutha fuckah,
And you can't tell whether or not I'm joking, can you?
Dumb fuck.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2012)

Pay me my Money down


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

...
Δολάριο δολάριο (Ο σερίφης) - Μέμη Σπυράτου & Δάφνη Ζούνη






Στίχοι: Κ.Χ. Μύρης / Μουσική: Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος / Δίσκος: Διάλειμμα - 1972

Ξεκίνησα απ' τη Σέριφο
δέκα χρονών παιδάκι
και μπήκα σε μαγέρικο
στο μακρινό Κεντάκι

Δολάριο δολάριο
μαθαίνεις το τροπάριο 

Η ποτοαπαγόρευση
με βρήκε στη Βοστόνη
κατόπιν στην απόβαση
κατέλαβα τη Βόννη*

Δολάριο δολάριο
δεν άλλαξα τροπάριο 

Σαν τέλειωσε ο πόλεμος
με κάνανε σερίφη
κι οι συγγενείς στη Σέριφο 
μου στείλανε και νύφη

Δολάριο δολάριο
με το παλιό τροπάριο 

Μου δώσανε και σύνταξη
την ώρα που σας γράφω
να μου εξασφαλίσετε
στη Σέριφο και τάφο

Δολάριο δολάριο
να πείτε και τροπάριο
να πείτε και τροπάριο
δολάριο δολάριο 


*τη γερμανική Βόννη· η Βόνη είναι στην Πεδιάδα, κοντά στο Θραψανό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

...
Η Κρίσις - Κώστας Ρούκουνας






Οι φόροι και τα κόμματα φέραν αυτή την κρίση
που κάνανε τον άνθρωπο να μη μπορεί να ζήσει

Κι όλο τη φτώχεια πολεμά για να την αδικήσει
να βγάλει το ψωμάκι του το σπίτι του να ζήσει

Αλλά κι αυτό αδύνατο για να το κονομήσει
και κάθε μέρα βλαστημά την έρημη την κρίση

Όλος ο κόσμος τα 'χασε κι όλοι παραμιλούνε
και κάθε μέρα βλαστημούν την κρίση που περνούνε

Άιντε να ζήσεις φτώχεια και να πεθάνεις παλιοκρίση


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

...
Immigraniada (We comin' rougher) - Gogol Bordello






Immigrada immigraniada
Immigrada immigraniada-da
Immigrada immigraniada
We're coming rougher every time

We're coming rougher
We're coming rougher
We're coming rougher every time

In corridors full of tear gas
Our destinies jammed every day
Like deleted scenes from Kafka
Flushed down the bureaucratic drain

But if you give me the invitation
To hear the bells of freedom chime
To hell with your double standards
We're coming rougher every time

All those who made it and quickly jaded
To them we got nothing to say
Our immigrada, immigraniada
For them it's Don Quixote's kind of way
But if you give me the invitation
To hear the bells of freedom chime
To hell with your double standards
We're coming rougher every time
We're coming rougher

Frozen eyes, sweaty back
My family's sleeping on a railroad track
All my life I pack/unpack
But man I got to earn this buck
I gotta pay representation
To be accepted in a nation
Where after efforts of a hero
Welcome start again from zero

It's a book of our true stories
True stories that can't be denied
It's more than true it actually happened
We're coming rougher every time
Rougher every time

We're coming rougher every time
Immigrada immigraniada
Immigrada immigraniada-da
Immigrada immigraniada
We're coming rougher every time


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2012)

Αν μου φτάναν τα λεφτά... :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2012)

...
*I.T.T. (International Thief Thief)* *- Fela Anikulapo Kuti
*




 





International Thief Thief! I.T.T.
International thief 
I.T.T.
International rogue
Well, well... Ha!

Motherfuckers, bastard motherfuckers
We yab dem, yeah
Hurry up there
Say "yeah"

Well well, na true I want talk again o
Na true I want talk again o
If I dey lie o
Make Osiris punish me
Make Ifa dey punish me o
Make Edumare punish me o
Make the land dey punish me o
Make Edumare punish me o

I read dem for book ee-o
I see so myself ee-o
Well-ee well-ee o
Well well... well well!

Long time ago
Long, long time ago
Long, long, long, long time ago
African man we no dey carry shit
We dey shit inside big big hole
For Yoruba-land na "Shalanga"
For Igbo-land na "Onunu-insi"
For Hausa-land na "Salga"
For Gaa-land na "Tiafi"
For Ashanti-land na "Yarni"
For Ethiopia-land na "Sagara-be"
For Kagyu-land na "Cho-Cho"
For Bemba-land na "Chimbuzi"
For Tunga-land na "Echibuzi"
Long, long, long, long time ago
African man we no dey carry shit
We dey shit inside big big hole

Long time ago!
Long, long, long, long time ago
Long, long, long, long time ago

Before them come force us away as slaves
During the time them come force us away as slaves
Na European man, na him dey carry shit
Na for them culture to carry shit
During the time them come colonize us
Them come teach us to carry shit
Long, long, long, long time ago
African man we no dey carry shit
Na European man teach us to carry shit
Say am, say am!

Many foreign companies dey Africa carry all our money go
Many foreign companies dey Africa carry all our money go
Them go write big English for newspaper, dabaru we Africans
Them go write big English for newspaper, dabaru we Africans

I read about one of them inside book like that
Them call him name na I.T.T.
Them go dey cause confusion (Confusion!)
Cause corruption (Corruption!)
Cause oppression (Oppression!)
Cause inflation (Inflation!)

Oppression, oppression, inflation
Corruption, oppression, inflation

Them get one style wey them dey use
Them go pick one African man
A man with low mentality
Them go give am million naira breads
To become of high position here
Him go bribe some thousand naira bread
To become one useless chief

Like rat they do them go do from
Corner corner, pass-ee pass-ee
Under under, pass-ee pass-ee
Inside inside, pass-ee pass-ee
In in, pass-ee pass-ee
Out out, pass-ee pass-ee
Peep peep, pass-ee pass-ee
Up up, pass-ee pass-ee...

Then he gradually, gradually, gradually, gradually...
Them go be:
Friend friend to journalist
Friend friend to Commissioner
Friend friend to Permanent Secretary
Friend friend to Minister
Friend friend to Head of State

Then start start to steal money
Start start them corruption
Start start them inflation
Start start them oppression
Start start them confusion
Start start them oppression
Start start to steal money
Like Obasanjo and Abiola

International Thief Thief! I.T.T.
International rogue
International thief
We go fight them, well well

We don tire to carry anymore of them shit
We don tire to carry anymore of them shit
We don tire to carry anymore of them shit

International Thief Thief!


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

...
Living on a thin line - The Kinks






All the stories have been told
Of kings and days of old,
But there's no England now.
All the wars that were won and lost
Somehow don't seem to matter very much anymore.
All the lies we were told,
All the lies of the people running round,
Their castles have burned.
Now I see change,
But inside we're the same as we ever were.

Living on a thin line,
Tell me now, what are we supposed to do?
Living on a thin line,
Living this way, each day is a dream.
What am I, what are we supposed to do?
Living on a thin line,
Tell me now, what are we supposed to do?

Now another century nearly gone,
What are we gonna leave for the young?
What we couldn't do, what we wouldn't do,
It's a crime, but does it matter?
Does it matter much, does it matter much to you?
Does it ever really matter?
Yes, it really, really matters.

Now another leader says
Break their hearts and break some heads.
Is there nothing we can say or do?
Blame the future on the past,
Always lost in blood and guts.
And when they're gone, it's me and you.

Living on a thin line,
Tell me now, what are we supposed to do?
Living on a thin line.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

...
 Low Budget - The Kinks 






Cheap is small and not too steep
But best of all cheap is cheap
Circumstance has forced my hand
To be a cut price person in a low budget land
Times are hard but we'll all survive
I just got to learn to economize

I'm on a low budget
I'm on a low budget
I'm not cheap, you understand
I'm just a cut price person in a low budget land

Excuse my shoes they don't quite fit
They're a special offer and they hurt me a bit
Even my trousers are giving me pain
They were reduced in a sale so I shouldn't complain
They squeeze me so tight so I can't take no more
They're size 28 but I take 34

I'm shopping at Woolworth and low discount stores
I'm dropping my standards so that I can buy more
Quality costs, but quality wastes,
So I'm giving up all of my expensive tastes.
Caviar and champagne are definite no's,
I'm acquiring a taste for brown ale and cod roes

Low budget sure keeps me on my toes
I count every penny and I watch where it goes
We're all on our uppers we're all going skint
I used to suck cigars but now I suck polo mints

Art takes time, time is money
Money's scarce and that ain't funny
Millionaires are things of the past
We're in low budget-ville where nothing can last
Money's rare there's none to be found
So don't think I'm tight if I don't buy a round

I look like a tramp, but don't write me off,
I'll have you all know, I was once a toff
At least my hair is all mine, my teeth are my own,
But everything else is on permanent loan.
Once all my clothes were made by hand,
Now I'm a cut price person in a low budget land.

I'm on a low budget
I'll have you all know
We're on a low budget
I'm on a low budget


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2012)

Per Qualche Dollaro in Diù. O Ennio Morricone συνθέτει για τον Sergio Leone


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2012)

Θα τα κάψω τα λεφτά μου
Μάνος Παπαδάκης - Λίτσα Διαμάντη 

(Για όσους τα 'χουνε)


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το σκεφτόμουν προχτές
> *Per un pugno di dollari* ή *A fistful of dollars,* αν προτιμάτε. Πιάνεται;





daeman said:


> Per qualche dollaro in piu (For a few dollars more) - Ennio Morricone
> [...]


 


bernardina said:


> Per Qualche Dollaro in Diù. O Ennio Morricone συνθέτει για τον Sergio Leone
> [...]



Per qualche dollaro for you per te, για να 'χεις να τα καις τα ρημάδια. 
Nudge nudge, I'll say no more. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2012)

daeman said:


> Per qualche dollaro for you per te, για να 'χεις να τα καις τα ρημάδια.
> Nudge nudge, I'll say no more. ;)



*Reimburse* :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2012)

...
Easy Money - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds






It's difficult. It's very tough.
I said to the man who'd been sleeping rough
To sit within a fragrant breeze
All among the nodding trees
That hang heavy with the stuff

He threw his arms around my neck
He brushed the tear from my cheek
And held my soft white hand
He was an understanding man
He did not even barely hardly speak

Easy money
Rain it down on the wife and the kids
Rain it down on the house where we live
Rain until you got nothing left to give
And rain that ever-loving stuff down on me

All the things for which my heart yearns
Gives joy in diminishing returns
He kissed me on the mouth
His hands they headed south
And my cheek it burned

Money, man, it is a bitch
The poor, they spoil it for the rich
With my face pressed in the clover
I wondered when this would be over
And at home we are all so guilty-sad

Easy money
Pour it down the open drain
Pour it all through my veins
Pour it down, yeah, let it rain
And pour that ever-loving stuff down on me

Now, I'm sitting pretty down on the bank
Life shuffles past at a low interest rate
In the money-coloured meadows
And all the interesting shadows
They leap up, then dissipate

Easy money
Easy money
Easy money
Rain it down on the wife and the kids
Rain it down on the house where we live
Rain it down until you got nothing left to give
And rain that ever-loving stuff down on me


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
Easy Money - King Crimson






Your admirers on the street
Gotta hoot and stamp their feet
In the heat from your physique
As you twinkle by in moccasin sneakers

And I thought my heart would break
When you doubled up at the stake
With your fingers all a-shake
You could never tell a winner from a snake
but you always make money

Easy money

With your figure and your face
Strutting out at every race
Throw a glass around the place
Show the colour of your crimson suspenders

We would take the money home
Sit around the family throne
My old dog could chew his bone
For two weeks we could appease the Almighty

Easy money

Got no truck with the la-di-da
Keep my bread in an old fruit jar
Drive you out in a motor-car
Getting fat on your lucky star just making


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
Easy Money - Rickie Lee Jones






There was a Joe
Leanin' on the back door
A couple Jills with their eyes on a couple bills
Their eyes was statin'
They was waitin'
To get their hands on some easy money

They flipped a dime
One said "Well, I'll take heads this time"
One stepped up
One stepped back
One loosened her shoulder strap
She couldn't speak,
Her knees got weak
She could almost taste that easy money

There was this old black cat
Sittin' in an old black cadillac
The Joe smelled sweet
She curled up at her boyfriend's feet
She said "I got a plan
Listen, Sam, how'd ya like to make some Easy Money?"
He say, "Yes! Oh Yes!
Jus' tell me what you want me to do"
She said, "Baby, you can trust me
Baby, but you must be hidin' in my room
At a quarter to two"
Well, the cat told the boy
"Come up to the room and play with my toy"
But the Jill set the bait
And she wasn't gonna sit around and wait
But this guy was wise to all the lies
And he flies out the door
With the easy money

Because there ain't no man
Who got the money in his hand
Who got any of that bread
Bein' slow in the head
The easier it looks
The hotter it hooks
There ain't no such thing as easy money
We say, "Yes! Oh Yes!"
Saturday night
There was a terrible, terrible fight
Between two dames who was losin' the same game
It wasn't clear,
But I hear somebody was lookin' for some easy money. 

http://www.rickieleejones.com/lyrics/easymoney.html


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
Easy Money - Billy Joel






You don't have to talk all night, I'm a man who can't say no
You don't have to twist my arm, just point me where you want to go

Take me to the action, take me to the track
Take me to a party if they're bettin' in the back
I've been working all my life, can't afford to wait
Let me call my wife so I can tell her I'll be late

I want the easy, easy money
I could get lucky, Oh, things could go right 
I want the easy, easy money
Maybe this one time, maybe tonight

You don't have to try too hard, I don't need a song and dance
I don't need an invitation, if you've got a game of chance

Take me to the tables, take me to the fights
Run me like the numbers, roll me like the dice
When you're counting on a killing, always count me in
Talk me into losin' just as long as I can win

I want the easy, easy money
I want the good times, Oh, I never had 
I want the easy, easy money
Oh, I want the good life, I want it bad

Easy money, you say I fool myself, but better me than being a fool for someone else
I got a hot slot machine of a system ready to go
Easy money, I got a one-track mind and a good reputation laying on the line
I'll either come back a bum or a king, baby I don't know

You don't have to start a fire, I'm a man who can't say no
If you've got a little risky business, just point me where you want to go

Take me to the power, take me to the heat
Take me to the cleaners if it's open to the street
Something's got to pay off, something's got to break
Someone's got a fortune that they're begging me to take

I want the easy, easy money
I could get lucky, Things could go right 
I want the easy, easy money
Maybe just this time, oh, maybe tonight

Easy money, oh, I don't want no hard cash
I just want the easy money, oh, I could get lucky
Oh, count, count, count, count, count


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
Easy Money - Bruce Springsteen






You put on your coat, I’ll put on my hat
You put out the dog, I’ll put out the cat
You put on your red dress for me tonight, honey
We’re going on the town now
Looking for easy money

There’s nothing to it, mister, You won’t hear a sound
When your whole world comes tumbling down
And all them fat cats, they’ll just think it’s funny
I’m goin’ on the town now, lookin’ for easy money

I got a Smith & Wesson 38
I got a hellfire burning and I got me a date
Got me a date on the far shore
Where it’s bright and sunny 
I’m goin’ on the town tonight 
Lookin’ for easy money

You put on your coat, I’ll put on my hat
You put out the dog, I’ll put out the cat
You put on your red dress 
You’re lookin’ real good, honey
We’re going on the town now
Looking for easy money 

http://brucespringsteen.net/songs/easy-money


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2012)

...
Poor Boy - Nick Drake






Never sing for my supper
I never help my neighbour
Never do what is proper
For my share of labour

I'm a poor boy
And I'm a rover
Count your coins and
Throw them over my shoulder
I may grow older

Nobody knows
How cold it grows
And nobody sees
How shaky my knees
Nobody cares
How steep my stairs
And nobody smiles
If I cross their stiles

Oh poor boy
So sorry for himself
Oh poor boy
So worried for his health

You may say every day
Where will he stay tonight

Never know what I came for
Seems that I've forgotten
Never ask what I came for
Or how I was begotten

I'm a poor boy
And I'm a ranger
Things I say
May seem stranger than Sunday
Changing to Monday

Nobody knows
How cold it flows
And nobody feels
The worn down heels
Nobody's eyes
Make the skies
Nobody spreads
Their aching heads

Oh poor boy
So worried for his life
Oh poor boy
So keen to take a wife

He's a mess but he'll say yes
If you just dress in white

Nobody knows
How cold it blows
And nobody sees
How shaky my knees
Nobody cares
How steep my stairs
And nobody smiles
If you cross their stiles

Oh poor boy
So sorry for himself
Oh poor boy
So worried for his health


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Με την προσθήκη που ακολουθεί σκοπεύω να πιάσω με τη μία όλους μαζί τους παρακάτω στόχους:1. Να θυμίσω ότι στα ελληνικά _*μαμαλίγκα *_λέμε (και) τα λεφτά, τη μονέδα (το slang.gr το γνωρίζει αυτό: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mamaligka_4541)· το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) δεν έχει τη σημασία και περιορίζεται στην κλασική *mămăligă*, ενώ το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει καν (!) τη λέξη.
2. Να σπάσω άπαξ διά παντός το ρεκόρ για το πιο κακόγουστο βίντεο που 'χει ποτέ μπει στο φόρουμ.​Πιστεύω ότι τα κατάφερα: 



ΥΓ Αν πάτε να δείτε κι άλλα βιντεάκια από τη Viper Productions (απ' τα ~1300 που έχει!), το κάνετε με δική σας (αυτοκτονική!) ευθύνη — εγώ σας προειδοποίησα. :inno:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με την προσθήκη που ακολουθεί σκοπεύω να πιάσω με τη μία όλους μαζί τους παρακάτω στόχους:...
> 2. Να σπάσω άπαξ διά παντός το ρεκόρ για το πιο κακόγουστο βίντεο που 'χει ποτέ μπει στο φόρουμ.



Πάμε μια κόντρα; (Φυσικά από εδώ. Πού αλλού;  )
Να κάναμε άραγε ένα χωριστό νήμα για τα πιο κακόγουστα βίντεο;


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2012)

Ζαζ, αυτό δεν είναι κακόγουστο, είναι οριακά καλτ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2012)

..
700 ευρώ το μήνα (_Όμορφοι και ηττημένοι_) - Αλέξανδρος Εμμανουηλίδης






Στη δουλειά σου μέσα σ' είδα
σ' ένα κρύο γραφειάκι
δέκα ώρες μια ελπίδα
να ξεκουραστείς λιγάκι

Κι έρχεται τ' αφεντικό σου
κι όλο σου ζητάει κι άλλα
κι εσύ πνίγεις τον καημό σου
ξαναμπαίνεις μες στη γυάλα

Κάνεις όνειρα από κείνα
που γελάνε και οι κότες
με 700 ευρώ το μήνα
δεν αντέχουν οι ιππότες

Στη συγκέντρωση σε είδα
και κουνούσες σημαιάκι
κι άκουγες τον αρχηγό σου
σαν οκτώ χρονών παιδάκι

Σου είπε λόγια απ' τα μεγάλα
σου έταξε διπλές αυξήσεις
σ' έβαλε να βλέπεις μπάλα
και για όλα είχε λύσεις

Μόνο που είχες τρύπιες κάλτσες
και αρχαίο κουστουμάκι
κι έριχνες ψωμιά στις σάλτσες
να λαδώσει τ' αντεράκι

Μες στο σπίτι σου σε είδα
σε διπλό καναπεδάκι
να απλώνεις την αρίδα
να καπνίζεις τσιγαράκι

Κι όταν έρχεται η κυρά σου
κάνεις να απλώσεις χέρι
και σου λέει πως είν' σειρά σου
να διαβάσεις το Λευτέρη

Κι όλο σκέφτεσαι να φύγεις
με την τάδε ή με τη δείνα
αλλά ποια θα 'ρθει μαζί σου
με 700 ευρώ το μήνα;


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2012)

...
Pauvre Type - Amadou & Mariam






Regardez ce Pauvre type, il est fatigué, 
Regardez ce Pauvre type, il est malheureux 
Regardez ce Pauvre type, il est misérable 
Regardez ce Pauvre type, il est fatigué 

Aujourd'hui, c'est samedi, 
Samedi, le week-end commence, 
Pour préparer sa soirée, 
Il se promène de porte en porte 
En cherchant chaussures et pantalon, une chemise, une cravate 
Quelques jetons dans sa poche, 
C'est la fête, la fête qui commence. 

Aujourd'hui, c'est samedi, 
Il rejoint ses camarades, 
Arrivé au grain, la négociation commence, 
Il s'en va voir le boutiquier 
Du thé, du thé à crédit 
Du sucre, du sucre à crédit 
Un seul long de cigarette 
Il le fout dans un paquet vide 
Il s'en va tout joyeux 
C'est la fête, la fête qui commence.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2013)

Δεν βάζω τους στίχοι (sic), αλλά σεις θα τους βρείτε εύκολα. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

...
Money money money - Chumbawamba

[video=youtube;xZsdm9iebeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xZsdm9iebeg[/video]

Με στίχους από το Money, money, money και από το Money (That's What I Want). Όλοι οι στίχοι εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

...
She's got all the friends that money can buy - Chumbawamba






She's got all the friends that money can buy
She's the apple of her daddy's eye

The family money has a magnetic pull
Her social diary is always full
And both her faces - so easy on the eye
And everyone worth knowing is kissing her behind

Style has a price without much change
If you have to ask, then it's out of your range
Versace and Prada they mean nothing to me
Well, you can buy your friends, but I'll hate you for free
Hate you for free...

She's got all the friends that money can buy
She's the apple of her daddy's eye
She just shakes her yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

...
Dirty Money - Antibalas


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2013)

...
Hard Times of Old England - Steeleye Span






Come all brother tradesmen that travel alone,
O, pray come and tell me where the trade is all gone,
Long time I have travelled and cannot find none,
And it's O, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

Provisions you buy at the shop it is true,
But if you've no money there's none there for you.
So what's a poor man and his family to do?
And it's O, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

If you go to a shop and you ask for a job
They will answer you there with a shake and a nod.
That's enough to make a poor man to turn out and rob,
And it's O, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

You will see the poor tradesmen a-walking the street
From morning till night for employment to seek.
And scarcely they have any shoes to their feet,
And it's O, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

Our soldiers and sailors have just come from war,
Been fighting for their King and their country sure,
Come home to be starved better have stayed where they were,
And it's O, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

So now to conclude and to finish my song
Let us hope that these hard times they will not last long.
And I may soon have occasion to alter my song,
And sing O, the good times of old England,
In old England very good times.

Hard Times of Old England Retold - The Imagined Village featuring Billy Bragg






For five generations my family have farmed,
by horse and by tractor, by hoe and by hand,
but that won't stave off the bank's latest demand.
Singing, oh, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

Time was, I could sell what I grew at the shop,
Then Tesco's turned up, all of that had to stop.
Now I can't make a living out of my crop.
Singing, oh, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

More and more of our village gets sold every day,
To folks from the city who are happy to pay,
For their holiday cottage to stand empty all day 
Singing, oh, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

The Countryside Alliance expects, I suppose,
My support when they're marching to bloody Blair's nose,
But they said not a word when our post office closed.
Singing, oh, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.

The hedgerows my grandfather tended have gone,
And with them the lapwing and the corncrake's sad song.
I fear I'll be carried off before long.
Singing, oh, the hard times of old England,
In old England very hard times.


And now to conclude and to finish my song;
Let's hope that these hard times they will not last long,
And I may soon have occasion for to alter my song
Singing, oh, the good times of old England,
In old England very good times.


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2013)

...
Men of Good Fortune - Lou Reed






Men of good fortune
often cause empires to fall
While men of poor beginnings
often can't do anything at all

The rich son waits for his father to die
the poor just drink and cry
And me, I just don't care at all

Men of good fortune
very often can't do a thing
While men of poor beginnings
often can do anything

At heart they try to act like a man
handle things the best way they can
They have no rich, daddy to fall back on

Men of good fortune
often cause empires to fall
While men of poor beginnings
often can't do anything at all

It takes money to make money they say
look at the Fords, but didn't they start that way
Anyway, it makes no difference to me

Men of good fortune
often wish that they could die
While men of poor beginnings
want what they have and to get it they'll die

All those great things that life has to give
they wanna have money and live
But me, I just don't care at all

Men of good fortune
men of poor beginnings
Men of good fortune
men of poor beginnings


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...
How Can A Poor Man Stand Such Times And Live? (1929) - Blind Alfred Reed






There once was a time when everything was cheap,
But now prices nearly puts a man to sleep.
When we pay our grocery bill,
We just feel like making our will --
I remember when dry goods were cheap as dirt,
We could take two bits and buy a dandy shirt.
Now we pay three bucks or more,
Maybe get a shirt that another man wore --
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live?

Well, I used to trade with a man by the name of Gray,
Flour was fifty cents for a twenty-four pound bag.
Now it's a dollar and a half beside,
Just like a-skinning off a flea for the hide --
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live?

Oh, the schools we have today ain't worth a cent,
But they see to it that every child is sent.
If we don't send everyday,
We have a heavy fine to pay --
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live?

Prohibition's good if 'tis conducted right,
There's no sense in shooting a man 'til he shows flight.
Officers kill without a cause,
They complain about funny laws --
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live?

Most all preachers preach for gold and not for souls,
That's what keeps a poor man always in a hole.
We can hardly get our breath,
Taxed and schooled and preached to death --
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live?

Oh, it's time for every man to be awake,
We pay fifty cents a pound when we ask for steak.
When we get our package home,
A little wad of paper with gristle and a bone --
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live?

Well, the doctor comes around with a face all bright,
And he says in a little while you'll be all right.
All he gives is a humbug pill,
A dose of dope and a great big bill --
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live?

https://archive.org/details/Reed


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...
How Can a Poor Man Stand Such Times and Live? - Ry Cooder (Sausalito, 1974)






Thanks, B.


How Can a Poor Man Stand Such Times and Live? - Ry Cooder (London, 1982)


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...
How Can a Poor Man Stand Such Times and Live? - Bruce Springsteen (2006)






Well the doctor comes 'round here with his face all bright
And he says "in a little while you'll be alright"
All he gives is a humbug pill, a dose of dope and a great big bill
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live

He said, "Me and my old school pals had some mighty high times down here
And what happened to you poor black folks, well it just ain't fair"
He took a look around, gave a little pep talk, said "I'm with you" then he took a little walk
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live

There's bodies floatin' on Canal and the levees gone to Hell
Martha, get me my sixteen gauge and some dry shells
Them who's got got out of town and them who ain't got left to drown
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live

Go ahead!

Got family scattered from Texas all the way to Baltimore
Yeah, and I ain't got no home in this world no more
Gonna be a judgment, that's a fact, a righteous train rollin' down this track
How can a poor man stand such times and live?
Tell me how can a poor man stand such times and live

Bruce Springsteen's personal thoughts on the song:
This song was written by Blind Alfred Reed and recorded a month after the crash of '29 that heralded the Great Depression. I first heard it on Ry Cooder's self-titled debut album (1970). To his arrangement we owe a debt. I kept the "doctor" first verse by Reed then wrote three others with a mind to the great trials the people of New Orleans have faced this year.

Liner notes from _We Shall Overcome - The Seeger Sessions - American Land Edition_:
Written and recorded just weeks after the 1929 stock market crash by singer and fiddler "Blind" Alfred Reed. I kept the first verse, then wrote three more, portraying the government negligence that made the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina so much worse for the poor of New Orleans.
http://www.springsteenlyrics.com/lyrics/h/howcanapoormanstandsuchtimesandlive.php


----------



## bernardina (Dec 7, 2013)

;):up:


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...
How Can a Poor Man Stand Such Times and Live? - UB40 (2013)






Once the shops were filled with things that I could buy
But the prices up them all the guns got high
Don't suppose they're gonna drop
Gotta get used to the charity shop
Tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live

Seems like only yesterday food was so cheap
Now the cost of eating goes up every week
So you search for the best deals
Have to miss out on some meals
Tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live

"Get that first foot on the ladder", they all say
But on what I'm earning they know there's no way
Ain't no bank that's gonna lend
They got bonuses to spend
Tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live

Council housing's something I will never get
Put my name down on the list, I'm waiting yet
So I'm renting privately 
Landlord's profiting from me
Tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live

Getting round is getting harder everyday
Used to drive a car but lately there's no way
Trains are only for the rich
And the bus fares are a bitch
Tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live

And the doctors don't come out no more at night
They won't treat you if they think you don't live right
Well, they privatize the rest
Soon there'll be no NHS
Tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live

Keeping warm is something poor folks cannot do
Cause the oilmen need a driving yacht or two
Now the companies may grow 
As the pensioners grow cold
Tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live

Tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live
Just tell me how can poor men
Stand such times and live


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2014)

...
_*Ο Lucky Man!*_ (1973), directed by Lindsay Anderson

This sprawling, surrealist musical serves as an allegory for the pitfalls of capitalism, as it follows the adventures of a young coffee salesman in Europe. Many actors play multiple roles, giving the film a stagy tone.


 

O Lucky Man! / Poor People / Sell Sell / O Lucky Man! (reprise) - Alan Price





Ευχαριστώ που μου το θύμισες, Μπέρνη! :)

According to Alan Price, Lindsay Anderson had been frustrated in his efforts to make a documentary featuring Price and his band about touring in England because of the prohibitive cost to license the cover songs they frequently performed. As David Sherwin and Malcolm McDowell developed the script, Anderson decided Price should write the score and sent him the script, indicating where he would like songs to appear; nearly all the songs were written in advance of filming. Anderson conceived of Price's role as a kind of Greek Chorus, both commenting on and finally appearing as part of the action.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_Lucky_Man!#Music

*O Lucky Man!*
If you have a friend on whom you think you can rely, you are a lucky man
If you've found the reason to live on and not to die, you are a lucky man

Preachers and poets and scholars don't know it
Temples and statues and steeples won't show it
If you've got the secret, just try not to blow it
Stay a lucky man!
A lucky man!

If you've found the meaning of the truth in this old world, you are a lucky man
If knowledge hangs around your neck like pearls instead of chains, you are a lucky man

Takers and fakers and talkers won't tell you
Teachers and preachers will just buy and sell you
When no one can tempt you, with heaven or hell, you'll be a lucky man
You'd be better by far to be just what you are
You can be what you want, if you are what you are
And that's a lucky man!

Oh yeah!
A lucky man!
And that's a lucky, a lucky, a lucky man
A lucky, a lucky, a lucky man


*Poor People*
Poor people are poor people
And they don't understand
A man's got to make whatever he wants
And take it with his own hands

Poor people stay poor people
And they never get to see
Someone's got to win in the human race
If it isn't you, then it has to be me

So smile while you're makin' it
Laugh while you're takin' it
Even though you're fakin' it
Nobody's gonna know
Nobody's gonna know

It's no use mumbling
It's no use grumbling
Life just isn't fair
There's no easy days
There's no easy ways
Just get out there and do it!

And sing and they'll sing your song
Laugh while you're getting on
Smile and they'll string along
And nobody's gonna know
Nobody's gonna know
Nobody's gonna know
And nobody's gonna know


*Sell Sell*
Sell, sell, sell, sell everything you stand for
Tell, tell, tell, tell all the people that you care for
Running here, running there
Keep it moving, sonny, don't despair
Because the next one will be, the next one will be, the next one will be, the best one of the year

Give, give, give, give everything you paid for
Run, run, run, run for everything you prayed for
Keep that smile on your face
With a smile you're welcome any place
Because the next one will be, the next one will be, the next one will be, the best one of the year

Can I interest you in this article of mine?
Can I interest you to spare some of your time?
Can I interest you in this life of mine?
Won't you listen, listen, listen, listen, listen?

Sell, sell, sell, sell everything you stand for
Tell, tell, tell, tell all the people that you care for
Running here, running there
Keep it moving, sonny, don't despair
Because the next one will be, the next one will be, the next one will be, the best one of the year


*O Lucky Man! (reprise)*
...
And it's around the world in circles turning,
Earning what we can
While others dance away the chance to light a day 
So it's on and on and on it's on and on,
'Round the world in circles turning,
Earning what we can
While others dance away the chance to light a day


My Home Town






Down on the corner of the street
Where I was born we used to meet
And sing the old songs
We called them dole songs

And we'd harmonize so clear
Even though it was the beer
That made the tears run
About the years gone by

We'd go home and kiss the wife
Hoping a kiss could change your life
That's how romance is
No second chances
Back in my home town

Things aren't so very different now
Poor folk must get along somehow
You live forever 
On the never never
Back in my home town


Justice






We all want justice, but you got to have the money to buy it
You'd have to be a fool to close your eyes and deny it
There's a lot of poor people who are walking the streets of my town
Too blind to see that justice is used to do them right down

All through life from beginning to end you pay your monthly installments
Next to health is wealth and only wealth will buy you justice

There'll always be the fool who insists on taking his chances
And that is the man who believes in true love romances
He will trust and rely on the goodness of human nature
Now a judge will tell you that's a pathetic creature

All through life from beginning to end you pay your monthly installments
Next to health is wealth and only wealth will buy you justice
Money... justice... money... justice...

http://www.malcolmtribute.freeiz.com/olmlyrics.html








*O Lucky Man!: A hopeless kind of optimism*


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Little by little - UB40






Poor man's anger rising
The ostrich hides his head
Soon the red blood will be boiling
And blue blood will be dead

While we say
Little by little by little
And stone by stone
Rich man's mountain comes crumbling down 

Poor boy sleeps on straw
The rich boy sleeps in bed
That fat boy fills his belly
My poor boys are dead

The rich man drives his car past 
The poor man on bare feet
That rich man do get what he wants 
The poor must know defeat 

While we say
Little by little by little
And stone by stone 
Rich man's mountain comes crumbling down


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2014)

...
The Silly Walks Song - Monty Python






Monty Python, 3 Apr 2014. Δείτε το σε πλήρη οθόνη. Μια ζωή Μόντι Πάιθον μέσα σε δύο λεπτά. Γεμίζεις εικόνες.

Work work money money
Work work money money
Work work funny money
Work work hurry hurry
Work work worry worry
Work work hurry hurry
Work work

Boring. Boring. Boring. 
Work all day, earn your bread... 
till you finally drop down dead


*Monty Python release new song and announce final live show*


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2014)

...
Did Ya - The Kinks (1991)






Went for a walk down the Old King's Road, 
To see if anybody was there. 
But there was nobody home at 3 Bywater Street, 
And they had sold Cadogan Square. 
And I remember myself in my tie dye sweater, 
And my hipster corduroy flares. 
As I knocked on doors, 
And walked down one-way streets that led nowhere. 

Ah, did ya ever think it wouldn't last forever? 
Did ya ever think that it would get this bad? 
Did ya ever think that everything would get so crazy? 

Now the Chelsea Drug Store needs a fix, 
It's in a state of ill repair. 
And my Cuban heels are hurting my feet, 
Just to add to my despair. 
La-di-dahs drove Mini cars in the summertime. 
(In the summertime) 
Now they're towed away for parking on a double yellow line, 
And they can't pay the fine. 

Did you ever think we'd all believe the hype? 
Did you ever think the classes all would revert back to type? 
Did you ever think the system ever really got it right? 
Oh, baby. 

They filled us full of false illusions and promiscuity, 
And they led us down that class-less road to mediocrity. 
As we walked down that alley way of hope, 
We thought we'd found the motherload, 
But we were led like lambs to that promise land, 
With all the debts that we would owe. 
Once trendies posed for tourist pictures in the summertime. 
(In the summertime) 
Not content with taking Polaroids, they purchased all the property that they could find, 
And I've just sold mine. (Did you ever!) 

Did ya ever think that this green and pleasant land, 
Would end up in the bottom of some garbage can, 
A dustbin full of promises and half-hearted plans. 
Oh, baby. 

Did ya, did ya, did ya ever think? 
Did you ever think? 
(In the summertime) 

Now miseries and groaners moan and reminisce about the good old times and whine, whine, whine. 
Did ya ever think when things were really fab, 
That we'd be looking through a dustbin for a dog-end to drag, 
And sleep on park benches wrapped in plastic bags. 
Oh, baby. 

Did ya ever think that it would get this crazy? 
Did ya ever think that it would get this way? 
Did ya ever think that we would pay the price for being lazy?


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
Thrift Shop - Macklemore & Lewis featuring Wanz








Spoiler



Hey Macklemore can we go thrift shopping
What what what what (x2)
Bada, badada, badada, bada... [x9]

[Hook:]
I'm gonna pop some tags
Only got twenty dollars in my pocket
I - I - I'm hunting, looking for a come-up
This is fucking awesome

[Verse 1:]
Nah, Walk up to the club like, "What up, I got a soda pop
I'm so pumped about some shit from the thrift shop
Ice on the fringe, it's so damn frosty
That people like, "Damn! That's a cold ass honkey."
Rollin' in, hella deep, headin' to the mezzanine,
Dressed in all pink, 'cept my gator shoes, those are green
Draped in a leopard mink, girls standin' next to me
Probably shoulda washed this, smells like R. Kelly's sheets
(Piiisssssss)
But shit, it was ninety-nine cents! (Bag it)
Coppin' it, washin' it, 'bout to go and get some compliments
Passin' up on those moccasins someone else's been walkin' in
But me and grungy fuckin it man
I am stuntin' and flossin' and
Savin' my money and I'm hella happy that's a bargain, bitch
I'ma take your grandpa's style, I'ma take your grandpa's style,
No for real - ask your grandpa - can I have his hand-me-downs? (Thank you)
Velour jumpsuit and some house slippers
Dookie brown leather jacket that I found diggin'
They had a broken keyboard, I bought a broken keyboard
I bought a skeet blanket, then I bought a kneeboard
Hello, hello, my ace man, my Mello
John Wayne ain't got nothing on my fringe game, hell no
I could take some Pro Wings, make them cool, sell those
The sneaker heads would be like "Aw, he got the Velcros"
[Hook x2]

[Verse 2:]
What you know about rockin' a wolf on your noggin?
What you knowin' about wearin' a fur fox skin?
I'm digging, I'm digging, I'm searching right through that luggage
One man's trash, that's another man's come-up
Thank your granddad for donating that plaid button-up shirt
'Cause right now I'm up in her stuntin'
I'm at the Goodwill, you can find me in the (Uptons)
I'm not, I'm not sick of searchin' in that section (Uptons)
Your grammy, your aunty, your momma, your mammy
I'll take those flannel zebra jammies, second-hand, I rock that motherfucker
The built-in onesie with the socks on that motherfucker
I hit the party and they stop in that motherfucker
They be like, "Oh, that Gucci - that's hella tight."
I'm like, "Yo - that's fifty dollars for a T-shirt."
Limited edition, let's do some simple addition
Fifty dollars for a T-shirt - that's just some ignorant bitch (shit)
I call that getting swindled and pimped (shit)
I call that getting tricked by a business
That shirt's hella dough
And having the same one as six other people in this club is a hella don't
Peep game, come take a look through my telescope
Tryna get girls from a brand? Man you hella won't
Man you hella won't
(Goodwill... poppin' tags... yeah!)
[Hook]

[Bridge:]
I wear your granddad's clothes
I look incredible
I'm in this bigg ass
coat
From that thrift shop down the road
I wear your granddad's clothes (Damn right)
I look incredible (now come on man)
I'm in this big ass coat (big ass coat)
From that thrift shop down the road (let's go)
[Hook]

(Little Girl: is that your Grandma's coat hahaha ?)


Macklemore spoke to MTV News about the meaning of the song: "Rappers talk about, oh I buy this and I buy that, and I spend this much money and I make it rain, and this type of champagne and painting the club, and this is the kind of record that's the exact opposite," he explained. "It's the polar opposite of it. It's kind of standing for like let's save some money, let's keep some money away, let's spend as little as possible and look as fresh as possible at the same time."


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2014)

Τσκ, τσκ, τσκ... 


Spoiler



βλ. #121


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
:woot: 
Πανξουτόνι σοπ, Ζαζ.  Ντεζανονβού.
Άμα την πατάω κι εγώ, φαίνεται πως θα 'ναι μακρύς ο χειμώνας. Πάω να ενημερώσω το ευρετήριο.

Έβαλα όμως τους στίχοι. [σικ] Added value. :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2014)

...
_The Crimson Permanent Assurance _featuring the "Accountancy Shanty" - Monty Python






It's fun to charter an accountant
And sail the wide accountancy
To find, explore the funds offshore
And skirt the shoals of bankruptcy

It can be manly in insurance
We'll up your premium semi-annually
It's all tax-deductible
We're fairly incorruptible
We're sailing on the wide accountancy


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2014)

...
Merchant Banker - Monty Python






Banker (John Cleese): Hello? Ah, Mr Victim, yes, I'm glad to say that I've got the go-ahead to lend you the money you require. Yes, we will of course want as security the deeds of your house, of your aunt's house, of your second cousin's house, of your wife's parents' house, and of your grannie's bungalow, and we will in addition need a controlling interest in your new company, unrestricted access to your private bank account, the deposit in our vaults of your three children as hostages and a full legal indemnity against any acts of embezzlement carried out against you by any members of our staff during the normal course of their duties. No, I'm afraid we couldn't accept your dog instead of your youngest child, we would like to suggest a brand new scheme of ours under which 51% of both your dog and your wife pass to us in the event of your suffering a serious accident. Fine. No, not at all, nice to do business with you.


Spoiler



(puts the phone down, speaks on intercom) Miss Godfrey, could you send in Mr Ford please. (to himself) Now where's that dictionary. Ah yes - here we are, inner life... inner life... (a knock on the door) Come in. (Mr Ford enters, he is collecting for charity with a tin) Ah, Mr Ford isn't it?
Mr Ford (Terry Jones): That's right, yes.
Banker: How do you do. I'm a merchant banker.
Mr Ford: How do you do Mr...
Banker: Er... I forget my name for the moment but I am a merchant banker.
Mr Ford: Oh. I wondered whether you'd like to contribute to the orphan's home. (he rattles the tin)
Banker: Well I don't want to show my hand too early, but actually here at Slater Nazi we are quite keen to get into orphans, you know, developing market and all that. What sort of sum did you have in mind?
Mr Ford: Well... er... you're a rich man.
Banker: Yes, I am. Yes. Yes, very very rich. Quite phenomenally wealthy. Yes, I do own the most startling quantities of cash. Yes, quite right. You're rather a smart young lad aren't you. We could do with somebody like you to feed the pantomime horse. Very smart.
Mr Ford: Thank you, sir.
Banker: Now, you were saying. I'm very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very rich.
Mr Ford: So er, how about a pound?
Banker: A pound. Yes, I see. Now this loan would be secured by the...
Mr Ford: It's not a loan, sir.
Banker: What?
Mr Ford: It's not a loan.
Banker: Ah.
Mr Ford: You get one of these, sir. (he gives him a flag)
Banker: It's a bit small for a share certificate isn't it? Look, I think I'd better run this over to our legal department. If you could possibly pop back on Friday...
Mr Ford: Well do you have to do that, couldn't you just give me the pound?
Banker: Yes, but you see I don't know what it's for.
Mr Ford: It's for the orphans.
Banker: Yes?
Mr Ford: It's a gift.
Banker: A what?
Mr Ford: A gift.
Banker: Oh a gift!
Mr Ford: Yes.
Banker: A tax dodge.
Mr Ford: No, no, no, no.
Banker: No? Well, I'm awfully sorry I don't understand. Can you just explain exactly what you want.
Mr Ford: Well, I want you to give me a pound, and then I go away and give it to the orphans.
Banker: Yes?
Mr Ford: Well, that's it.
Banker: No, no, no, I don't follow this at all, I mean, I don't want to seem stupid but it looks to me as though I'm a pound down on the whole deal.
Mr Ford: Well, yes you are.
Banker: I am! Well, what is my incentive to give you the pound?
Mr Ford: Well the incentive is to make the orphans happy.
Banker: (genuinely puzzled) Happy? You quite sure you've got this right?
Mr Ford: Yes, lots of people give me money.
Banker: What, just like that?
Mr Ford: Yes.
Banker: Must be sick. I don't suppose you could give me a list of their names and addresses could you?
Mr Ford: No, I just go up to them in the street and ask.
Banker: Good lord! That's the most exciting new idea I've heard in years! It's so simple it's brilliant! Well, if that idea of yours isn't worth a pound I'd like to know what is. (he takes the tin from Ford)
Mr Ford: Oh, thank you, sir.
Banker: The only trouble is, you gave me the idea before I'd given you the pound. And that's not good business.
Mr Ford: Isn't it?
Banker: No, I'm afraid it isn't. So, um, off you go. (he pulls a lever opening a trap door under Ford's feet and Ford falls through with a yelp) Nice to do business with you.


The Audit








Spoiler



(A small board meeting. An accountant stands up and reads...)
Accountant (Michael Palin): Lady Chairman, sir, shareholders, ladies and gentlemen. I have great pleasure in announcing that owing to a cutback on surplus expenditure of twelve million Canadian dollars, plus a refund of seven and a half million Deutschmarks from the Swiss branch, and in addition adding the debenture preference stock of the three and three quarter million to the directors' reserve currency account of seven and a half million, plus an upward expenditure margin of eleven and a half thousand lira, due to a rise in capital investment of ten million pounds, this firm last year made a complete profit of a shilling.
Chairman (Graham Chapman): A shilling Wilkins?
Accountant: Er, roughly, yes sir.
Chairman: Wilkins, I am the Chairman of a multi-million pound corporation and you are a very new chartered accountant. Isn't it possible there may have been some mistake?
Accountant: Well that's very kind of you sir, but I don't think I'm ready to be Chairman yet.
Board Member (John Cleese): Wilkins, Wilkins. This shilling, is it net or gross?
Accountant: It's British sir.
Chairman: Yes, has tax been paid on it?
Accountant: Yes, this is after tax. Owing to the rigorous bite of the income tax five pence of a further sixpence was swallowed up in tax.
Board Member: Five pence of a further sixpence?
Accountant: (eagerly) Yes sir.
Chairman: Five pence of a further sixpence?
Accountant: That's right sir.
Chairman: Then where is the other penny?
Accountant: Er...
Board Member: That makes you a penny short Wilkins. Where is it?
Accountant: Erm...
Chairman: Wilkins?
Accountant: (in tears) I embezzled it sir.
Chairman: What all of it?
Accountant: Yes all of it.
Board Member: You naughty person.
Accountant: It's my first. Please be gentle with me.
Chairman: I'm afraid it's my unpleasant duty to inform you that you're fired.
Accountant: Oh please, please.
Chairman: No, out!
Accountant: (crying) Oh... (he leaves)
Chairman: Yes, there's no place for sentiment in big business.
(He goes over to a wall plaque 'There is no place for sentiment in Big Business'. He turns it over. On the back it says 'He's right you know'.)
Bishop (Terry Jones): (to Chairman) Oh you're no fun anymore.
(Camel Spotting man comes running in shouting.)
Spotter (Eric Idle): I heard that. Who said that?
All: (pointing at the bishop) He did! He did!
Bishop: No I didn't.
All: Ooh!
Spotter: Right!
(Shot of the bishop bound and gagged and tied across a railway line.)
Voice Over (Eric Idle): Here is the address to complain to...
(Caption on screen : 'MR ALBERT SPIM, I,OOO,OO8 LONDON ROAD, OXFORD' But he reads:)
Voice Over: The Royal Frog Trampling Institute, 16 Rayners Lane, London, W.C. Fields. I'll just repeat that...
(Caption on screen : 'FLIGHT LT. & PREBENDARY ETHEL MORRIS, THE DIMPLES, THAXTED, NR BUENOS AIRES' He reads over it:)
Voice Over: Tristram and Isolde Phillips, 7.30 Covent Garden Saturday, near Sunday, and afterwards at the Inigo Jones Fish Emporium.
(Cut to Jewish figure.)
Jewish Figure (Michael Palin): And they want to put the licence fee up?


Tax on Thingy / Vox Pops






Politician (John Cleese): Gentlemen, our MP saw the PM this AM and the PM wants more LSD from the PIB by tomorrow AM or PM at the latest. I told the PM's PPS that AM was NBG so tomorrow PM it is for the PM. 


Spoiler



Give us a fag or I'll go spare. Now, the fiscal deficit with regard to the monetary balance, the current financial year excluding invisible exports, but adjusted of course for seasonal variations and the incremental statistics of the fiscal and revenue arrangements for the forthcoming annual budgetary period terminating in April.
First Official (Graham Chapman): I think he's talking about taxation.
Politician: Bravo, Madge. Well done. Taxation is indeed the very nub of my gist. Gentlemen, we have to find something new to tax.
Second Official (Eric Idle): I understood that.
Third Official (Terry Jones): If I might put my head on the chopping block so you can kick it around a bit, sir...
Politician: Yes?
Third Official: Well most things we do for pleasure nowadays are taxed, except one.
Politician: What do you mean?
Third Official: Well, er, smoking's been taxed, drinking's been taxed but not... thingy.
Politician: Good Lord, you're not suggesting we should tax... thingy?
First Official: Poo poo's?
Third Official: No.
First Official: Thank God for that. Excuse me for a moment. (leaves)
Third Official: No, no, no - thingy.
Second Official: Number ones?
Third Official: No, thingy.
Politician: Thingy!
Second Official: Ah, thingy. Well it'll certainly make chartered accountancy a much more interesting job.
(Cut to vox pops.)
Gumby (Michael Palin): (standing in water) I would put a tax on all people who stand in water ... (looks round him) ...Oh!
Man In Bowler Hat (Terry Jones): To boost the British economy I'd tax all foreigners living abroad.
Man In Suit (Eric Idle): I would tax the nude in my bed. No - not tax. What is the word? Oh - 'welcome'.
It's Man (Michael Palin): I would tax Racquel Welch. I've a feeling she'd tax me.
First Business Man (John Cleese): Bring back hanging and go into rope.
Second Business Man (Michael Palin): I would cut off the more disreputable parts of the body and use the space for playing fields.
Man In Cap (Michael Palin): I would tax holiday snaps.
(Freeze frame.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2014)

...
Hey Little Rich Girl - The Specials


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2014)

...
Wenn Sorgen Geld wären - Alexis Korner






Wenn Sorgen Geld wärn 
Wär ich ein reicher Mann 
Wenn mein Kummer vorbei ist 
Fangen erst meine Sorgen an

Ich wohn in 'ner Vorstadt 
Ja, draußen in der Geisterstadt 
Das ist der beschissenste Platz 
Den ihr je gesehen habt

Ich arbeit' am Fließband 
Und racker' mir den Rücken krumm 
Wenn ich nach 6 Stunden auf die Uhr seh 
Sind grad 50 Minuten rum

Was von meinem Lohn bleibt 
Lohnt nich mal, daß ich's versauf 
Der eine Teil ist für die Miete 
Der andere geht für Raten drauf

Ich schufte und schufte 
Ich schufte mich noch mal ins Grab 
Und abends, da bin ich so müde, Leute 
Da geht mir keiner mehr ab


cf. If trouble was money


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2014)

...
Baby, You're a Rich Man - The Beatles






Με σκηνές από την ιδιωτική κρουαζιέρα των Μπιτλς μετά συζύγων, φιλενάδων, τέκνων και κουστωδίας στο Αιγαίο το καλοκαίρι του 1967, προς αναζήτηση νησιών να αγοράσουν, λέει. Εκεί τα λέει:

In the summer of 1967 The Beatles, encouraged by John Lennon, agreed to buy a set of Greek islands where they intended to live and work alongside family and friends.

We were all going to live together now, in a huge estate. The four Beatles and Brian would have their network at the centre of the compound: a dome of glass and iron tracery (not unlike the old Crystal Palace) above the mutual creative/play area, from which arbours and avenues would lead off like spokes from a wheel to the four vast and incredibly beautiful separate living units. In the outer grounds, the houses of the inner clique: Neil, Mal, Terry [Doran] and Derek, complete with partners, families and friends. Norfolk, perhaps, there was a lot of empty land there. What an idea! No thought of wind or rain or flood, and as for cold... there would be no more cold when we were through with the world. We would set up a chain reaction so strong that nothing could stand in our way. And why the hell not? 'They've tried everything else,' said John realistically. 'Wars, nationalism, fascism, communism, capitalism, nastiness, religion - none of it works. So why not this?'
​Derek Taylor
Anthology​
The main island is often referred to as Leslo, although no island of that name appears to exist. It was apparently surrounded by four smaller islands upon which The Beatles were to have separate villas.

The group, minus Ringo Starr, who had left for England earlier in the day, were taken around the islands to the south of Athens aboard their hired yacht, the MV Arvi. The boat had 24 berths and a crew of eight, including the captain, a chef and two stewards.
We rented a boat and sailed it up and down the coast from Athens, looking at islands. Somebody had said we should invest some money, so we thought: 'Well, let's buy an island. We'll just go there and drop out. 'It was a great trip. John and I were on acid all the time, sitting on the front of the ship playing ukuleles. Greece was on the left; a big island on the right. The sun was shining and we sang 'Hare Krishna' for hours and hours. Eventually we landed on a little beach with a village, but as soon as we stepped off the boat it started pouring with rain. There were storms and lightning, and the only building on the island was a little fisherman's cottage - so we all piled in: ''Scuse us, squire. You don't mind if we come and shelter in your cottage, do you?'
The island was covered in big pebbles, but Alex [Alexis 'Magic Alex' Mardas] said, 'It doesn't matter. We'll have the military come and lift them all off and carry them away.' But we got back on the boat and sailed away, and never thought about the island again.​George Harrison
Anthology​
The Beatles spent the early part of the day island-hopping, swimming, sunbathing and taking drugs. They then visited the island they intended to buy. NEMS employee Alistair Taylor was then sent back to London to arrange its purchase.
We went on the boat and sat around and took acid. It was good fun being with everyone, with nippier moments. For me the pace was a bit wearing. I probably could have done with some straight windows occasionally, I'd have enjoyed it a bit more. But nothing came of that, because we went out there and thought, We've done it now. That was it for a couple of weeks. Great, wasn't it? Now we don't need it. Having been out there, I don't think we needed to go back. Probably the best way to not buy a Greek island is to go out there for a bit. It's a good job we didn't do it, because anyone who tried those ideas realised eventually there would always be arguments, there would always be who has to do the washing-up and whose turn it is to clean out the latrines. I don't think any of us were thinking of that.

​Paul McCartney
Many Years From Now, Barry Miles

​The Beatles were required to buy special export dollars before applying to the Greek government for permission to spend them. Alistair Taylor eventually got clearance for the purchase of the islands, but by that time the group had moved on. The £90,000-worth of dollars was sold back to the government, and the value had risen giving The Beatles £11,400 profit on the unrealised deal.

It was about the only time The Beatles ever made any money on a business venture. To make the purchase, we'd changed the money into international dollars or some currency. Then, when they changed the money back, the exchange rate had gone up and so we made about twenty shillings or so.
​George Harrison
Anthology
​Κι εκεί τα γράφει και τα δείχνει σε φωτογραφίες η Τζέιν Άσερ, μνηστή του Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ εκείνη την εποχή:

*1967 - Greece Holidays 
*...
On July 22nd ,1967 John Lennon, his wife Cynthia and son Julian, along with Paul McCartney, Jane Asher, Pattie Harrison's 16-year-old sister Paula Boyd, Mal Evans and NEMS employee Alistair Taylor all began a journey to Greece to look at a set of Greek islands The Beatles were considering buying to live on. The main island is often referred to as Leslo, although no island of that name appears to exist. It was apparently surrounded by four smaller islands upon which The Beatles were to have separate villas. The Beatles had hired a luxury yacht, the MV Arvi, to take them to look at the islands, but it was delayed due to a storm off Crete until 25 July 1967. The group remained in Athens until its arrival, staying at the family home of Alexis 'Magic Alex' Mardas. John, Cynthia and Julian Lennon, Paul McCartney, Jane Asher, Alexis 'Magic Alex' Mardas and Pattie Harrison's sister Paula Boyd all returned to England from Greece on July 31st, 1967.






Monday, July 31st, 1967

Ο Τζον Λένον με το ταγάρι του κι ο Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ με το γιλέκο του τσολιά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

daeman said:


> The Beatles were required to buy special export dollars before applying to the Greek government for permission to spend them. Alistair Taylor eventually got clearance for the purchase of the islands, but by that time the group had moved on. The £90,000-worth of dollars was sold back to the government, and the value had risen giving The Beatles £11,400 profit on the unrealised deal.
> 
> It was about the only time The Beatles ever made any money on a business venture. To make the purchase, we'd changed the money into international dollars or some currency. Then, when they changed the money back, the exchange rate had gone up and so we made about twenty shillings or so.
> ​George Harrison
> Anthology​



Τι αργυρώνημα θα ήταν αυτό αν δεν κατέθετα το θαυμασμό μου για το οικονομικό δαιμόνιο του ελληνικού έθνους. Μου θύμισε τα χρόνια που έπεφτε η αγοραστική αξία της δραχμής από τον πληθωρισμό ή σε σχέση με τα ξένα νομίσματα. Τώρα έχουμε σταθερό νόμισμα και πέφτουν οι μισθοί. Δεν πλήττουμε ποτέ σ' αυτή τη χώρα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Money Jungle - Duke Ellington, Charlie Mingus and Max Roach
> ...



Ε, μια που βρέθηκε μπροστά μου ολόκληρος ο δίσκος:






*Duke Ellington* surprised the jazz world in 1962 with his historic trio session featuring *Charles Mingus* and *Max Roach*. Not in a mood to simply rework older compositions, the bulk of the LP focused on music he wrote specifically for the session. "Money Jungle" is a thunderous opener, a blues that might be classified somewhere between post-bop and avant-garde. The gem of the date is the fragile, somewhat haunting ballad "Fleurette Africaine," where Mingus' floating bassline and Roach's understated drumming add to the mystique of an Ellington work that has slowly been gathering steam among jazz musicians as a piece worth exploring more often. "Very Special" is a jaunty upbeat blues, while the angular, descending line of "Wig Wise" also proves to be quite catchy. Ellington also revisits "Warm Valley" (a lovely ballad indelibly associated with Johnny Hodges) and an almost meditative "Solitude." Thunderous percussion and wild basslines complement a wilder-than-usual approach to "Caravan." Every jazz fan should own a copy of this sensational recording session.

~ Ken Dryden, allmusic


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2015)

...
Kapital - The Souljazz Orchestra






Kapital make the world go round
Kapital make the world go round

Rich man says "Come work for me,
Take care of you, your family"
Rich man act like Holy Savior
Exploits the poor man for manual labor

He make the poor man work in factory
He make poor woman work in sweatshop
He make the poor man work on plantation
He make poor woman work prostitution

Give poor man ........
Keep rich man ahead, poor man behind
Him promise police keep poor man ......
Promise milk and honey, keep poor man shitty

Him keep the peace, him talk of justice
Him keep the peace, him talk of freedom
Him keep the peace, him talk of democracy
Him keep the peace, him talk of equality

Well, some of us are more equal than others
Equal rights, equal rights
Some of us are more equal than brothers
Equal rights, equal rights

Kapital make the world go round
Kapital make the world go round


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2015)

...
Living in these hard times (_Heavy Horses_ bonus track) - Jethro Tull






The bone's in the china, the fat's in the fire
There's no turkey left on the table
The commuter's return on the six o'clock flyer
brings no bale of hay for the stable
Well, the light, it is failing along the green belt
as we follow the hard road signs
Semi-detached in our suburban-ness 
we're living in these hard times

Well the fly's in the milk and the cat's in the stew
Another bun in the oven oh, what to do?
We'll laugh and we'll sing and try to bring
a pound from your pocket
Good day to you
Oh, these hard times

The politicians sat on the wall
and traded with the union game
Someone slapped a writ on our deficit 
not a penny left to our name
Oh, the times are hard and the credits lean
and they toss and they turn in sleep
And the line they take is the line they make 
but it's not the line they keep

The cow jumped over yesterday's moon
and the lock ran away with the key
You know what you like, and you like what you know
but there is no jam for tea
Well the light it is failing along the green belt
as we follow the hard road signs
Semi-detached in our suburban-ness 
we're living in these hard times

Well the fly's in the milk and the cat's in the stew
Another bun in the oven oh, what to do?
We'll laugh and we'll sing and try to bring
a pound from your pocket
Good day to you
Oh, these hard times
We're living in these hard times


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2015)

...
Tax Return - Troyka


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2015)

...
Sci-Finance - Van der Graaf Generator (16 January 1978 - Marquee Club, London)






You got some shares in a speculative venture
you got some stock in a gilt-edged bond
you stretched out tight by the terms of debenture
the game is on...

You chase the bulls in eternal corrida
the thought of loss is more than you can bear
you scan the index for a market leader
a tip and a prayer

You better see daylight:
night comes on the city so soon
You say you are a Christian capitalist
but you dance to a different tune

Jobs for the boys and dole for the shop-floor;
rationalize, strip the assets and run
If the contract stalls
then you've just got to cop more
Ain't Monopoly fun?

You made some pretty deals along the way
Judas and Faust are in accord
When the revolution comes you may be blown away
but I bet you'll end up on the board

Only the money
Only the money

Sometime in the future you may realise that the day
you made your decision to follow money as a goal 
was you darkest dawn and that, since then, you have
venerated figures as deities and, for you,
people are just pawns

But that deal includes you
you're just an asset like the rest
and you, too, stripped naked
beg the Money-God not to put you to the test

He's got no further use for you
Now there is silence on the floor

Clever money-computers chatter privately
No people any more

_Only the money
No people any more_


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2015)

...
Hacer dinero - Amparanoia







Hacer dinero "más" - 7 Notas 7 Colores con Amparanoia








Spoiler



[Amparanoia]
Hacer dinero con lo que sea, 
hacer dinero es tu tarea

[Mucho Mu]
Ey Amparo 
mira todo lo que me gusta es caro 
solo tengo una bala un disparo 
para entar y cojer lo que quiero 
estoy loco por el oro 
cada dia que pasa empeoro, mierda todo, 
sucio dinero, el mero, mero, lo primero 
si algun dia muero 
el diablo vendrá a mi entierro seguro, 
apostando alto jugando duro, 
niños en el barrio vendiendo droga sin futuro 
por aqui esta oscuro sin luz sin faros, 
en este negocio yo soy el señor del puro 
que le jodan al mundo entero, 
mi familia esta en apuros 
cuando no salen los numeros 
mafiosos sin escrúpulos llegan primero, 
hecho es simple pero demasiado complicado, 
todo el mundo esta buscando algo, ¿que haces ahi parado?, 
mueve tu culo Mucho Muchacho controlando,
mirando lo que hago, 
y siempre esperando el dia del paro, ah!!

[Amparanoia]
Hacer dinero con lo que sea, 
hacer dinero es tu tarea

[Mucho Mu]
Soy tu bandido miel, asaltando el tren estilo Fargo, 
el gran mago de la calle, te dire algo, 
cabalgo con Dive Dibosso, el sheriff sabe bien cuanto valgo, 
si quieres hacer tratos o pactos con este negro, 
vigila bien los pasos y enseñame los trapos, 
mami voy a dar el salto, 
Mucho Muchacho vuela alto 
por un buen fajo, incluso te mato, 
te hago pasar un buen rato, 
mis amigos ya no me fian pero mi estilo siempre tiene crédito, 
te rompo a ti y a tu cerdito, 
tengo méritos en el délito 
pero de cara soy muy bonito nena, 
imagina una cena conmigo 
y un buen vino estilo sufino

[Amparanoia]
Hacer dinero con lo que sea, 
hacer dinero es tu tarea

[Mucho Mu]
Si ya sabes, lo bueno es tenerla lo malo es que se gasta, 
todo lo que necesito es mas pasta, 
mucha gente no sabe lo que cuesta 
Señor Juez, por mi se puede comer usted toda esta, 
mis abogados no tienen ni un puto dia de fiesta 
porque a la gente como yo no se le adiestra, 
pero hoy gano con un show lo que mi papa en un año es una muestra, 
sin tocar un jodido gramo la cosa es nuestra, 
esta es mi obra maestra, 
robar sonido y controlar las apuestas 
con rimas como estas, 
gente que ver, dinero que hacer, caras conocidas, caras nuevas, 
adoro este tipo de ruedas, billetes y monedas, 
cobros y deudas, asi funciona esta mierda, 
sin duda en esta jungla de bestias peludas, 
y yo solo tengo una bala 
un disparo para entrar y coger lo que quieroooo
mas pasta, mas dinero
si mas pasta, mas dinero...


Hacer dinero con lo que sea
hacer dinero es tu tarea

El dinero, maldito dinero
el dinero culpable 
el dinero, maldito dinero
el culpable de to
ahhi, el dinero, el dinero
el dinero mal consejero

El dinero, el dinero
todo poderoso caballero
el dienro, el dinero
el dinero, el dinero, maldito dinero
que se fue, que voló
Mucho Muchacho se lo gastó


----------



## peacock (May 14, 2015)

Tony Pinelli - Sunny Afternoon / Ο Έφορος 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1jtshx4ZHE

Θα επανέλθω για τους στίχοι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2015)

...
Fidelity Fiduciary Bank






If you invest your tuppence wisely in the bank
Safe and sound
Soon that tuppence safely invested in the bank
Will compound

And you'll achieve that sense of conquest
As your affluence expands
In the hands of the directors
Who invest as propriety demands

You see, Michael, you'll be part of railways through Africa
Dams across the Nile, fleets of ocean Greyhounds
Majestic, self-amortizing canals
Plantations of ripening tea

All from tuppence, prudently fruitfully, frugally invested
In the, to be specific
In the Dawes, Tomes, Mousely, Grubbs
Fidelity fiduciary bank

Now, Michael, when you deposit tuppence in a bank account
Soon you'll see
That it blooms into credit of a generous amount
Semiannually

And you'll achieve that sense of stature
As your influence expands
To the high financial strata
That established credit, now commands

You can purchase first and second trust deeds
Think of the foreclosures
Bonds! Chattels! Dividends! Shares
Bankruptcies! Debtor sales! Opportunities

All manner of private enterprise
Shipyards! The mercantile
Collieries! Tanneries
Incorporations! Amalgamations! Banks

You see, Michael, tuppence, patiently, cautiously trustingly invested
In the, to be specific
In the Dawes, Tomes, Mousely, Grubbs
Fidelity Fiduciary Bank


Yeah, right, pull the other one, it's got balls on. (fiduciary distrust)


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2015)

...
Money & corruption / I am your man - The Kinks








Spoiler



We are sick and tired
Of being promised this and that.
We work all day, we sweat and slave
To keep the wealthy fat.
They fill our heads with promises
And bamboozle us with facts,
Then they put on false sincerity
Then they laugh behind our backs.

_1st Chorus_
Money and Corruption
Are ruining the land
Crooked politicians
Betray the working man,
Pocketing the profits
And treating us like sheep,
And we’re tired of hearing promises
That we know they’ll never keep.

Money and Corruption
(Etc. repeat 1st Chorus above)

Promises, promises, all we get are promises
Show us a man who’ll understand us, guide us and lead us

We are sick and tired
Of having to ask them cap in hand
We crawl on the floor
We beg for more
but still we are ignored
We’re tired of being herded
Like a mindless flock of sheep
And we’re tired of hearing promises
That we know they’ll never keep

_1st Chorus_
Money and Corruption
Are ruining the land
Crooked politicians
Betray the working man
Pocketing the profits
And treating us like sheep,
And we’re tired of hearing promises
We know they’ll never keep

We’ve got to stand together
Every woman, every man
Because money and corruption are ruining the land
Show us a man who’ll be our Saviour and will lead us
Show us a man who’ll understand us, guide us and lead us
Show us a man
Workers of the nation unite
Workers of the nation unite

(Mr. Black sings)

I visualise a day when people will be free
And we’ll be living in a new society
No class distinction, no slums or poverty
I have a vision of a new society
And every home will have a stereo and TV
a deep freeze, quadrasonic and a washing machine
So workers of the nation unite

I am your man
I’ll work out a five-year plan
So vote for me brothers
And I will save this land
And we will nationalise the wealthy companies
And all the directors will be answerable to me,
There’ll be no shirking of responsibilities
So people of the nation unite

Union Man I’ll work with you hand in hand
For we’re all brothers to our Union Man
I am your man
Oh God how I love this land
So join together save the Fatherland

I visualize a day when people will be free
And we’ll be living in a new society
No class distinction, no slums or poverty
So workers of the nation unite
Workers of the nation unite
People of the nation unite

http://www.kindakinks.net/discography/showsong.php?song=251


_*Preservation: Act 1*_ - The Kinks






Preservation

Once upon a time
In a faraway land
Lived a villain called Flash
He was such a wicked man
He terrorized the people
He broke arms and crushed hands
He ruled with a fist and he purchased all the land

Then he plowed up the fields and cut down the trees
For property speculation
And he did it all for a pot of gold
And for his own preservation

The people were scared
They didn't know where to turn
They couldn't see any salvation
From the hoods and the spivs
And the crooked politicians
Who were cheating and lying to the nation

Save the fields and the trees
And give them back to the nation
Bring the government down
A new leader must be found
For the sake of preservation

He said he did it to help us all
And did it for the good of the nation
But he did it for a pot of gold
And for his own preservation

When money is evil
And power is corrupt
The devil moves in and takes over
Mr. Flash broke his word
And now he's got to pay
For his crimes and his lies and his evil ways

And it's gonna get rough
And it's gonna get rough
It's a crime and a sin that no one can win
In a story of self preservation

http://www.kindakinks.net/discography/showrelease.php?release=200


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Get The Money - Goran Bregovic featuring Iggy Pop
> ...
> Feels like a serpent, all night long



Money (That's What I Want) - Iggy & The Stooges


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2015)

...
Somebody loan me a dime - Luther 'Snake Boy' Johnson


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

...
Money Money - Emigrantski Raggamuffin Kollektiv RotFront


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2015)

...
'Til the money runs out - Tom Waits






Check this strange beverage that falls out from the sky
Splashin' Bagdad on the Hudson in Panther Martin's eyes
He's high and outside, wearin' candy apple red
Scarlet gave him twenty-seven stitches in his head
With a pint of green Chartreuse, ain't nothin' seems right
You buy the Sunday paper on a Saturday night
Can't you hear the thunder, someone stole my watch
I sold a quart of blood and bought a half a pint of Scotch
Someone tell those Chinamen on Telegraph Canyon Road
When you're on the bill with the spoon, there ain't no time to unload
So bye bye baby, baby bye bye

Droopy Stranger, Lonely Dreamer, Toy Puppy and the Prado
Were laughin' as they piled into Olmos' Eldorado
Jesus whispered eeni meany miney moe
They're too proud to duck their heads, 
that's why they bring it down so low
So bye bye baby, baby bye bye

The pointed man is smack dab in the middle of July
Swingin' from the rafters in his brand new tie
He said, 'I can't go back to that hotel room, all they do is shout
But I'll stay with you, baby, till the money runs out'
So bye bye baby, baby bye bye
So bye bye baby, baby bye bye
Bye bye, bye
By bye baby, baby bye bye
Bye bye baby, baby bye bye


John P. Hammond


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2015)

...
Till the money runs out - Men At Work


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2015)

...
Pocket Full of Money - Frank Frost


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2015)

...
Δις, επειδή είναι πολλά τα δις, Άρη:

Ετρελαθήκαν οι υπουργοί (Τρέλα, πέρα για πέρα) - Χαβάγιες Άσπρα Πουλιά, Κώστας Μπέζος






Τρελαίνεται κάθε Ρωμιός για φρέσκια παξιμάδα
τρελαίνονται κι οι βουλευτές για γρονθοπατινάδα
Ετρελαθήκαν οι υπουργοί απ' τις πολλές τις μάσες
τρελάθηκαν και τα λεφτά και φύγαν απ' τις κάσες

Λίγο πολύ είναι τρελοί οι Έλληνες
Θεέ μου, να τους έδενες
ποτέ να μην τους έλυνες
τους Έλληνες

Τρελαίνεται η καθεμιά για ν' αποκτήσει φίλο
να της τα παίρνει ταχτικά και να της δίνει ξύλο
Τρελαίνομαι εις τα μπαιν μιξ σαν πάω να κολυμπήσω
βλέπω την κόλαση μπροστά, τον Άδη από πίσω

Λίγο πολύ είναι τρελοί οι Έλληνες
Θεέ μου, να τους έδενες
ποτέ να μην τους έλυνες
τους Έλληνες

Τρελαίνομαι, τρελαίνεσαι και όλα είναι τρέλα
από την πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλα
Τρελάθηκαν οι μπέμπηδες και αμολάν μπαλόνια
τρελάθηκαν κι οι τράπεζες απ' τα πολλά κανόνια


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2015)

...
Rich man's war - John Trudell featuring Jesse Ed Davis






Rich man's war
Industrial streets, class lines 
Money talks, turning language to paper pieces
Rich man's war, free man's society
Raging, violent insecurity
Nuclear man, nuclear woman 
Unclear how to act

Rich man's war
Pershings cruising Europe
America, Russia 
Governmental nuclear views
Industrial allies cutting the world
As though they cannot see blood flowing

Rich man's war
Central America bleeding
Wounds same as Palestine and Harlem
Three Mile Island in El Salvador
Pine Ridge in Belfast

Rich man's war
The poor, starving for food
Starving for land, starving for peace
Starving for real

Rich man's war
Attacking human, attacking being
Attacking earth, attacking tomorrow

Rich man's war
Thinking of always war
Thinking of always war

With machines for ancestors 
New unborn generations
Chemical umbilical cords are only wiring
In your electrical progress
Human lives, burnt offerings to the god Greed
With lies for ancestors

There is no truth in some futures
Rulers of minds feeding next generation's souls
To the control machine
Sacrifice ritual for the proper technology
With isolation for ancestors

There is only the present
Bought by the credit material uses 
Forging chains binding you to destruction 
Compliments of your deities
The industrial priest

No more than neon flash
Trying hiding in neon mask
Have to face who we really are 
At some point we had no choice
Distant star, distant light

In real world we are human being
In shadow of real world we are being human

Neon mask for neon flash
Distant thunder, distant cloud
Passions reign 
Drenched in possession
What we take is hard to do
What we do is hard to take

Some ones are crazy or maybe we take turns
Dreaming about some kind of life we say
"It could have been different"
But it wasn't because we weren't
No matter what, it turns out the same
A lot of things we said weren't true
Industrial stories in an electric instant
Neon mask, neon flash, neon flash

Thing is nihilistic desires
Civilized gone insane
Didn't imagine it turning like this
Some things start good and go bad
Some things get bad and stay bad
Are we caught in between living a lie
Or not living at all?
Eliminated choices lost in dreams we let go
Memories we never got to have
Something else to think about
Waking up in industrial society
Surrounded by angry days
Going through motions
Of not being
Wanting the best but not expecting it
Surviving paid for in dreams
Feeling like a world alone 
Serving god with the devil to pay
Feeling like something in no place
What goes on in hell anyway?

Thing is, it has to do with heart
We have to understand what hearts are for
Before we can get back to heaven or paradise
Or the power in our mind


*John Trudell* (February 15, 1946 – December 8, 2015) was a Native American author, poet, actor, musician, and political activist. He was the spokesperson for the United Indians of All Tribes' takeover of Alcatraz beginning in 1969, broadcasting as _Radio Free Alcatraz. _During most of the 1970s, he served as the chairman of the American Indian Movement, based in Minneapolis, Minnesota.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2016)

...
Καπιτάλα - Θέμης Ανδρεάδης





Στίχοι & Μουσική: Γιάννης Κιουρτσόγλου


Καπιτάλα, αγάπη μου

Καπιτάλα, αγάπη μου μικρή
στη βιοπάλη από μικρό παιδί
έχεις περάσει βάσανα μεγάλα
κι όμως ο κόσμος λέει κατά τ' άλλα
Καπιτάλα, καπιτάλα

Καπιτάλα, αγάπη μου γλυκιά
με ροζιασμένα χέρια απ' τη δουλειά
πόσο πολύ σε έχουν αδικήσει
κι όμως εσύ τους τα 'χεις συγχωρήσει
Καπιτάλα, καπιτάλα

Μαχαραγιάδες και πετρελαιοπαραγωγοί
που τη φτωχολογιά αγαπάνε
εφοπλιστάδες και πλούσιοι απ' όλη τη γη
όλοι σε γάμο σε ζητάνε
μα εσύ κανέναν δε θες, κανένα δε θε-ε-ε-ε-ς
άρα θα μείνεις μεροκαματιάρα

Καπιτάλα αγάπη μου μικρή
άρχοντες απ' την Ανατολή
πόσο πολύ σε έχουν αγαπήσει
όμως εσύ ανήκεις εις τη Δύση
Καπιτάλα, καπιτάλα

Καπιτάλα, αγάπη μου μικρή
το ταλαιπωρημένο σου κορμί
πόσο πολύ το έχουν τυραννήσει
και ένσημα δε σου έχουνε κολλήσει
Καπιτάλα, καπιτάλα


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2016)

...
Ο σερ (Ή έχεις ρετιρέ ή σε φωνάζουν «ρε») - Θέμης Ανδρεάδης





Στίχοι: Δημήτρης Χριστοδούλου, Μουσική: Γιώργος Ζαμπέτας

Ο κύριος με τα λεφτά και με το ρετιρέ
μπερδεύει τ' όνομά μου και με φωνάζει «ρε» 

Ή έχεις ρετιρέ ή σε φωνάζουν «ρε»

Ο κύριος με τα λεφτά μπαίνει στο ασανσέρ
μπερδεύω τ' όνομά του και τον φωνάζω «σερ»

Ή έχεις ρετιρέ ή σε φωνάζουν «ρε»

Αφού ξηγήθηκα σαφές.
Παιδί, κόκαλα έχει ο καφές;


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2016)

...
No Private Income Blues - Charles Mingus






Recorded live in Nonagon Art Gallery, NYC, January 16, 1959

John Handy - Alto Sax, Booker Ervin - Tenor Sax, Richard Wyands - Piano, Charles Mingus - Bass, Dannie Richmond - Drums


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2016)

...
Ain't There Something That Money Can't Buy (2012) - Nick Waterhouse







The Young-Holt Trio (1967)


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2016)

...
Παιάκιν Μυρωάτον / Young upwardly-mobile professional - Monsieur Doumani feat. Maroulla Constantinou 






Τώρα που λείφτης τον ππαρά εδίκλισες τζαι κάτω
Τόσο τζαιρόν αππώνεσουν παιάκιν μυρωάτον
Τζαι τόσα που δανείστηκες να χτίσεις τζείντο σπίτι
να πιάσεις Μπι Εμ Νταπλουγιού, ντάμα να μεν σου λείπει
Την γραβατούν τυλίχτηκες τζ' είπες άμπρα κατάμπρα
τζαι νόμισες, ρε πίθηκε, πως έννα μοιάσεις μ' άντραν
Μα τώρα που τα λείφτηκες, σου φάνην η μιζέρκα
Εν προλαβαίνεις να βουράς, να γλείφεις κωλομέρκα


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2016)

...
Depression Blues - Melvin Taylor & the Slack Band


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2016)

...
Money Don't Matter 2 Night - Prince and The New Power Generation






The Spike Lee video.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2016)

...
Dollar bill Blues - Townes Van Zandt


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2016)

...
Where the hell's my money - Mojo Nixon & Skip Roper







I hate banks






Well, I hate banks, I just can't stand 'em
Gimme a shovel and, man, I'll plant 'em
Six feet under, that's where they belong
"I Hate Banks" is the name of this song
I think I'll rob myself one or two
I hate banks, yeah, how 'bout you?

Well, lend me a nickel and lend me a dime
Repossess my house any old time
Financial institutions 
Think they're so high falutin'
Just a bunch of fruits in three-piece suits, yeah
Tryin' to steal all my loot



Spoiler



Things are smellin' mighty rank
We must be near a stinky bank
Smells worse than Rockefeller's feet
Wall Street can eat my meat

Yeah, throw the money changers outta the temple
I hate banks, it's just that simple
A Royal Crown pomade tin
Is the best thing to keep your money in, yeah
Mason jar is okay too
If you see a bank, well, you know what to do

Now, lemme tell you people something
The only banks I like, well, I like Ernie Banks alright
And I like the banks of the Mississippi River
Yeah, and I like banks of Fender twin-reverb electric guitar amplifiers behind me
Ragin' on the stagin'

Well, when I walk in, they treat me like a dog
Wanna hit 'em in the head with a doo-doo log
Republicans, one and all
Their tallywhackers are mighty small
Stealin' from the poor and give to the rich
Wanna make the bank president twitch in a ditch

Yeah, see that teller with the blue hair
Giving me the evil-eye stare
Won't cash my check, don't like my ID
Got the security guard after me
If I was P. F. Sloan
I'd say the Dow Jones can suck my bone, yeah, alright

Everybody say these three magic words
I want you to help me say the words, I want you to repeat after me, here we go

I hate banks (I hate banks)
Can't stand 'em
I hate banks
Don't like 'em
I hate banks
Bunch of foo-foos
I hate banks
Pop 'em like a big zit
I hate banks

I hate banks, just can't stand 'em
Gimme a shovel and man, I'll plant 'em
Six feet under, that's where they belong
"I Hate Banks" is the name of this song
I think I'll rob myself one or two
I hate banks, yeah, how 'bout you?

Now lemme tell you something else
I'm not real fond of the phone company either, you know?
Yeah, and I don't like the cable TV company
You know why I don't like the cable TV company?
'Cause they just be sucking that stuff right out the sky!
They don't have to pay nothin' for it
I just get me one of them bootleg cable boxes
And get me one of them there, climb the pole and stick the thing in
I ain't gonna pay for it, no!


----------

